# [LPF] Ryall's Estate



## jkason (May 10, 2011)

Roll Call:
[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6673727]Qik[/MENTION]
[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION]
[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]
[MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION]

Dane Ryall's cart is, like the man himself, none too impressive. Nor is the dilapidated horse harnessed to it.

"This is Maisy," he says, patting the horse on the rump, gaining a weak whinny from the horse and a small cloud of dust from its rear. "I had to sell her daughter to get the last o' the money to buy the house, so poor girl's a little overworked, but she's still got life in her."

Now that the group is starting on its way, Ryall seems to have gained some energy. He smiles as he opens the rear gate on the cart; the hinges squeal for oiling. It will be slightly cramped, but you should all be able to fit in reasonably. 


        *GM:*  I'm not sure how many 'ground rules' I have, since this is my first time at this. While there may be a time or two when I make secret rolls for you, you should feel free to roll all your checks yourself, either using ENWorld's dice roller or the roller at Invisible Castle. In the latter case, please make sure to use your character's name for the roll, and provide me a link in this thread. 

You also don't have to wait for me in the case of investigative rolls. Feel free to roll checks with skills you think might yield information, and I'll dole out what's available as applicable.

Since I don't think any of you took initiative feats or traits, I'd like to do group initiatives for combat if no one objects. Basically, we'd have individual initiative for surprise rounds and the first round (i.e., when people are potentially flat-footed). Then once everyone has acted, PC's and NPC's will act in groups, with PC actions taking effect in the order they're posted. It's seemed to speed up combat a bit in the games where I've encountered it; and you can still post a delay action (either for a PC who hasn't posted yet or for NPC actions during their initiative).

Also, if you could please post a link to your character sheet on the wiki in your first post here, I'd appreciate it. I'll try to collect those in this first post after an edit so I'll have a handy reference.     

Characters:

Kazanto, merfolk oracle (flame mystery)
Hlaalin Felanin, human alchemist
Relic Nevyn, human wizard (air specialist)
Daylily Falshenaya, elf barbarian
Quioan Scorchsong, elf wizard (tranmutation enhancement specialist)


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2011)

Walking through the tavern door into the bright midafternoon sun, Quioan squinted, pausing a second to let his sensitive elven eyes readjust to daylight.  Smiling at the sight of Dane Ryall's cart and horse and his obvious pride in the pair, he made his way over to the back of the cart.  With a word of thanks to Dane for opening the rear gate, he made his way to the front of the cart, unshouldered his pack and his bow, and settled in expectantly, intent to get under way.









*OOC:*


Group initiative sounds good to me.  Quioan's character sheet is here. 

Nice to finally have this underway; looking forward to it, all!


----------



## Systole (May 10, 2011)

Daylily exits the tavern, gnawing on his last skewer of rat. He notices the cart and horse, and suddenly looks more than a little uneasy. For her part, as soon as Maisy sees and smells the barbarian, she immediately becomes nervous and stamps her feet. Cautiously, Daylily approaches the cart, but as soon as he gets within a foot or so of the rear gate, Maisy whickers and starts, and the elf scrambles away with exceptional speed.

From several yards away, he straightens up and announces, "I am will walks. Yes. Walking. Is for strong warrior to walkings. And for to watch for enemy and monster and horse. From ground. Yes."










*OOC:*



Daylily will stick with his Desert Runner racial, thank you very much. 

Link to sheet: Daylily Falshenaya (Systole) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Systole, for some reason the link you provided takes you to a blank page.


----------



## jbear (May 10, 2011)

Relic strides out of the tavern towards the others near the cart. He gets himself up next to Quioan with relative ease for an old man.

He settles in, a grin from ear to ear that makes his face seem almost boyish waiting for the group to set off.









*OOC:*


 Here is the link to Relic: http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Relic_Nevyn_(jbear)

This is my first Pbp game so, while the RP side seems intuitive, I don't know how combat works exactly. So, hopefully I'll get up to speed quickly once that occurs.


----------



## maquise (May 10, 2011)

Hlaalin follows, getting in with Relic and Quioan. 









*OOC:*


Hlaalin Felanin


----------



## Qik (May 10, 2011)

Quioan is quietly relieved at Daylily's decision to jog next to the cart rather than ride in it; he had quite worried that he would have to sit in close quarters with the elf for the day's journey.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 11, 2011)

With a bemused smirk, Kazanto leaves the Dunn Wright Inn and slithers alongside her erstwhile companions wherever they may lead her.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2011)

The cart isn't an especially comfortable ride, though it is slightly less cramped with Daylily choosing to jog alongside. Things become extra bumpy as the well-cobbled inner Venza gives way to more and larger potholes near the outskirts. But once the transition is past, the dirt road Ryall drives Maisy along isn't appreciably worse than cobbles, and while it isn't the artistic architecture of the city, the green canopy over the forest road leading into the baronies certainly isn't bad so far as scenery goes. That it does a reasonable job of shading the party during the hottest part of the day is an added benefit. 

Except for the occasionally unexpected dip in the road, the trip goes by uneventfully. Ryall, for his part, seems in bright spirits, apparently now confident that he'll soon reclaim his home. He even shares the sparse lunch he packed for the trip. It isn't very flavorful, but does stave off hunger pains, especially for Relic, whose stomach had stretched back out with all of his gorging at the Inn.

Late in the day, as the shadows begin to grow long, Ryall points to a curve in the road up ahead.

"There," he says, his bright mood tinged a bit with anger now as he adds, "The clearing where that scoundrel took my house is just up ahead."

A minute or two later, the bouncy cart comes around the bend, and there is indeed a clearing: a wide, bright patch of grass with a little vegetable garden off from the road. About an acre, all told. 

What there is not, is a house. There looks to be a small, square section of leveled earth where a house might stand, but there's no structure to speak of.

"No," Ryall says, dejected. Maisy slows to a stop when her master's hands go slack on the reins, content to nibble at the grass on the road's edge. "That monster done moved it again."


----------



## Qik (May 11, 2011)

Quioan leaps gracefully out of the cart, landing deftly on the dirt road.  Truth be told, he's surprisingly unphased by the house's absence - it certainly seems in character with what he knows about the building so far.  Setting his hand lightly on the dejected commoner's shoulder, Quioan tried his best to lift his spirits a bit.  "Don't worry, friend Dane - there's still the chance that we can learn something about this mystery of ours."

Moving from the road to the edge of what he takes to have been the yard, Quioan first looks over the area, studying it, trying to internalize its finest details.  Once he reaches the limits of his mundane abilities, he begins murmuring the incantations to one of the first spells he ever learned.  As his arcane words and gestures begin to take effect, he can sense a new awareness spreading outward, in the direction of where a house may once have stood; tuning into this awareness, he tries to discern the presence of any magical auras which may have been played a role in the house's disappearing act.

[sblock=Actions]Perception check to study the area: 1d20+4=22

Casting Detect Magic.  Going to concentrate for three rounds on the area where the house was likely to have stood.  

Knowledge (Arcana) check to determine the nature of any perceivable magic: 1d20+6=18
Spellcraft check to determine the magical properties of any items/objects I may happen to pick up on: 1d20+6=26

Let's hope I don't waste that 20.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2011)

Daylily is happy to be back near a forest again, but Jiragan forests are dangerous places with deadly beasts lurking in every shadow -- safety can never be taken for granted. Before he does anything else, he makes a cautious loop around the grounds, hammer at the ready, looking for an ambush.

Assuming that nothing is laying in wait to kill the party, he'll look for tracks.









*OOC:*


First roll was Perception.  Still getting the hang of the dice-roller.


----------



## jbear (May 11, 2011)

Relic hops down from the cart and takes in his surroundings. The second disappearance of the house seems to confirm his suspiscion that this was not simply a house theft ... whatever that is. It also seems to eliminate the possibilty that a third party stole the house and resold it to the Rogue. Unless, of course, the house was re-stolen to be resold to another unwitting buyer ... but that seems far fetched even for Relics rather over creative imagination.

With a sigh, walking past Dane, offering a consolitory pat on the shoulder, he asks:

When was the last time you saw the house before coming to us Dane?

Relic follows the Elf watching him study the area methodically, rather impressed with his thoroughness. He tries to take in what he sees as well, though his eyesight is none too good. His mind begins try and understand what he is seeing or not seeing.

 If the house was moved physically, surely the signs of that movement must have left their mark deeply scarring the ground, and perhaps heading in one direction or another. Even if it was lifted onto the back of some huge creature like an Oliphant or a Mamuth, surely those tracks must stand out even to eyes dimmed with glaucoma.  If the house was lifted, perhaps by a giant bird perhaps feathers were left or a dragon ... claw marks dug into the ground from take off? Let us hope there are no signs of something like that! If the house simply vanished, teleporting from here to somewhere else then these signs would not exist. But the residue from such a jump would perhaps still linger.

After looking around for glaringly obvious physical clues he turns his attention to Quioan awaiting to see if his magical probing bears any fruit.

He then turns back to Dane and asks:

This Rogue fellow, what exactly did he say when you spoke to him Dane. Did you see who was with him in the house? Did you perhaps notice if there were horses tethered outside? Why don't you tell us a bit more about your metting with the man ...

Relic tries to gauge Dane's body language while he responds and interpret whether there is anything Dane may be holding back and whether indeed he is nothing more than a peasant who built a rather remarkable house. Content that whatever Dane responds is absolutely genuine and unable to see any signs of anything at all, Relic is left completely puzzled as to what may have happened here.


----------



## jkason (May 11, 2011)

As Quioan and Daylily scout the area, a distraught Ryall shakes himself back to the present to answer Relic.

"He said, 'I bought this house fair and square, you loon!" Ryall says. "And then I gotta say I started shouting so's I didn't hear much else he said. The folks in the caravan I'd hired on ta carry cargo held us back, though sure'n I couldn't hurt him but lucky they were there to keep him off me. Weren't no one else around that I remember, though I think he had a horse."

        *GM:*  I'll put information roll results in sblocks for the party making them. If anyone wants to just say they're sharing all their info by default, I'll leave his info unblocked, and of course if someone says go ahead and look, you're free to look at his sblock. Otherwise, I'll trust folks not to peek, or to keep what they might learn from peeking out of their in-characters actions.       

[sblock=Quioan]The vegetable garden seems generally unremarkable. Though you'd have to take a close look at the sprouts (Know check) to identify them all, they seem common enough.

The clearing seems to have been well-kept; the grass isn't naturally so even, so between the garden and this, it's clear the grounds are being maintained even if the caretaker doesn't appear to be currently present. 

Quioan's certain the bare spot isn't natural. It's clearly been leveled artificially, probably to serve as a foundation for a small structure, though he'd have a hard time telling how or how long ago (relevant Know check). He catches sight of various footprints near the foundation, but hasn't the skill to tell where they might go.

It's when Quioan invokes his arcane sight that things get interesting. There's a dim, lingering aura of transmutation magics that does, in fact, seem to be about the size and shape of a house. Whatever spell it was is no longer active, but it was clearly strong enough to have left residue behind. As it doesn't immediately fade, Quioan knows it was originally at least of moderate strength.[/sblock]
[sblock=Daylily]A loop of the clearing doesn't present any obvious dangers. There's a whole forest out there, of course, and Daylily knows the wild isn't always content to stop at the edge of the trees, but there doesn't appear to be anyone or anything stalking around at the moment.

With the exception of the soft-tilled earth of the garden, the ground in the clearing doesn't seem to have held any footprints that Daylily can follow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Relic]After nearly tripping on a root the size of a small child that he managed not to notice, Relic decides he's better off asking questions than searching about. Like Quioan before him, can't help but think he's never met a man as sincere as wiry Ryall. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll share my information in-character, but if anyone wants to look at my statblock, it might be helpful (in case I don't communicate things well enough )







While making his mundane overview of what would have been an impressively kept yard had it the necessary accompaniment of a house, Quioan spots a series of footprints near what likely had once served as the house's base.  Frustrated at his inability to discern their path, he calls out to Daylily as he began to survey the perimeter - "Daylily - there are some tracks at the base.  Can you tell whereabouts they lead to?"  With that, he had begun his incantations.

What he was able to ascertain was interesting indeed.  Turning to the others, he relayed his findings: "There's definitely been some strong magic at work in this area.  Over where the house should have been, there's a residual aura that very well resembles a house.  It's transmutation magic that's been at work, meaning that whatever changes may have taken place are real - I had originally thought that an illusion of some sort might be a possibility, but that's not the case.  That also rules out common forms of teleportation, since they're generally based on conjuration magics.  Which I find to be quite curious."  Turning to Dane, he tries to translate the relatively specialist language of what he had just said.  "All this means that someone or something is actually changing your house, and that's how the movement is being achieved - they could be making it float, they could be shrinking it for easy transport, hell, they could even be making it grow legs and walk, given enough expertise...but the house has definitely been moved by magical means."  The elf smiled a bit.  "Not that there was much doubt of that."

"Also, Dane, can you remind me when you were last here?  It would help give me a better idea of when the magic occurred, since, judging by the strength of the aura, could have been anywhere from a few minutes ago to a few days."

Turning to Relic, the elf adds, "You might want to see what you can divine yourself, but I think I got a good read on things."  He chuckles at that statement.  "Typical elven hubris.  I'm going to go inspect the base up close."

 [sblock=Actions]I'm going to use a Know. (Nature) check to see if I can discern what caused the tracks.  1d20+6=10


While apart from the group somewhat, I'm also going to cast Detect Magic on Dane; I want to see if he has any traces of magic on him.  Checks for that:

Know. (Arcana): 1d20+6=15
Spellcraft: 1d20+6=22[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (May 11, 2011)

Hlaalen considers this for a moment, before deciding to take a look around. The current situation did not seem to fall within his expertise.


----------



## Systole (May 11, 2011)

Satisfied that the perimeter has been secured, Daylily puts the hammer away and relaxes a little.  He meanders over the tracks that Quioan pointed out by way of the garden.  On the way, he'll help himself to anything that looks reasonably edible.


----------



## jbear (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm, transmutation you say ... well, at least that rules out Dragons, which is a relief. So, someone has turned the house into something else or into someshape else ... or floating ... huh, good thinking Scorchsong! Daylilly, put those carrots down and come and inspect the tracks!

He walks over to the garden where Daylilly is eating the fresh vegetables and has a good look himself. And while he also helps himself to anything that looks tasty he tries to unravel the nature of the gardner who created this garden.

Does seem curious that a so called ruffian, and stealer of houses, a big brute of a man would also make a garden ... and use a spell powerful enough to transmute an entire house ... curioser and curioser ... if I didn't believe you are the spirit of honesty and uprightness itself, farmer Dane, I might think you weren't telling us all the facts,  he mumbles out loud to himself. 

I'm sorry, Dane ... remind me again when was the last time you were here? My memory must be playing tricks on me ... this addled old brain often forgets these details ... yesterday did you say?

He calls out to Daylilly as he munches on a carrot looking at the garden:

Any signs of a horse amongst those tracks Daylily?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 12, 2011)

Kazanto gets her bearings as she heaves her bulk out of the cart. As everyone else looked around for the house, she stares at the cart's wheels, fascinated. "Imagine..." she mutters, "everything is as if it is made of giant coconuts... Is this from those 'trees', perhaps?"

However, she lets her musings get away from her--there's a house to find. She slides into the space left by the missing house, feeling the ground, reaching down to sniff it. She digs her fingers into the bare earth, and it softens, becoming damp and muddy.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Create Water_ and pour it onto the bare earth where the house was. Dig into the ground with her hands, looking for anything of interest.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

jbear said:


> I'm sorry, Dane ... remind me again when was the last time you were here? My memory must be playing tricks on me ... this addled old brain often forgets these details ... yesterday did you say?




"Would have been two days ago," Ryall responds. "Took most of the day getting here, and then I had to load off my cargo to the caravan, who weren't none too happy, then head back. Had to camp for a bit or poor Maisy like to have expired. Then spent the morning trying to get the constable to listen, then gathering you lot."

[sblock=Relic]Nothing exotic of note in the garden: vegetables, some berries, herbs. It's clear the planting is a sustenence garden, though: enough of each vegetable and herb to feed about one person with a bit left over for canning and preserves.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Kazanto begins rooting in the mud of the dirt foundation as Daylily makes his way to where Quioan has found a track. Once he's pointed it out to his wilder kin, the elf wizard turns his sight on their client.

[sblock=Kazanto]At first it seems Kazanto has found nothing but a mess, but as she nears the far edge of the foundation, near where Quioan found stray footprints, she uncovers a small blue gem. There don't appear to be any distinctive markings on it, but it does shine quite nicely. [/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]From the size, you can tell the footprint belongs to an adult humanoid, but it's in a boot, so you can't tell much more about him or her.

Dane, too, yields little new information. The spell reveals him to be as mundane as he has thus far presented himself. If he used, carried, or was affected by magic, there's no evidence of it at present.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Daylily]The garden is all common vegetables and herbs, all in sprouting stages; nothing's been planted long enough to be fresh or edible for most folks, though Daylily's standards for same aren't like most folks; there's nothing poisonous, at least. He does notice that the richness of the soil and nature of the sprouts suggest this is a new garden. It probably hasn't been here for much more than a week.

Now that Quioan has found and pointed out the tracks, Daylily can tell they head off toward the west.[/sblock]

In the midst of all this activity comes a rather loud shout from the road. 

"What the hells is going on here?"

A large, broad-shouldered man in simple peasant clothes, covered in road dust, sits atop a sturdy work horse, its saddlebags looking rather full. He hops down from the horse, then catches sight of Dane Ryall. His already-clear anger doubles, and he tromps forward, face going red as he points and shouts, "You! Where the hells is my house?"

"Your house?" Despite being at least a foot shorter and half the weight of the other man, Dane starts tromping to meet him. "It were my house, didn't I already tell you, and don't you go pretending, I know you up and hid it away! So you tell me where it is!"

It's clear that if someone doesn't step in, things are about to get ugly.


----------



## Qik (May 12, 2011)

Having taken the opportunity to clandestinely inspect Dane Ryall for any traces of magic (and finding none), Quioan turned his attention to the tracks he had spotted.  Although clearly humanoid, the individual's footwear prevented the gleaning of any further information.  He was just about to turn to ask Daylily for his thoughts on the tracks when the man on the horse showed up, and quickly entered into a shouting match with Ryall.  

Thinking quickly, Quioan sped through the gesture and incantation for a message spell, and then sent a whispered message to Relic.  Speaking in Draconic, in order to make sure the conversation remained between the two of them, Quioan said "Old Dog, it's Quioan - now might be the time to work a bit of your natural charm and diffuse the situation.  If things get ugly, I'll have your back.  You can whisper back if need be."  Confident the old man had gotten his message, Quioan began to move towards the pair, but not in haste.

 [sblock=OOC]Just had a few questions about the tracks, jk - 1) was I able to ascertain if they were made by one or multiple individuals?  2) am I able to tell whether they're made by a medium-sized humanoid?  (i.e. not a gnome or halfling)  Here's another Know. (nature) roll if needed, but I assume the information will be based on the last one.  1d20+6=26


Although, if you want to use that one, be my guest.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 12, 2011)

Daylily uproots a young tomato plant, taps most of the dirt off the roots, and begins chewing on it as he ambles over toward Quioan.  After frowning a moment at the footprints, he pulls the stalk out of his mouth and announces, "Is track goings to sunset ... to west."  Then he adds grudgingly, "The seeing was not so bad for you."


When the two farmers begin shouting at each other, Daylily looks on with mild disinterest.  While it's good to see these Easterners finally showing a bit of backbone, two peasants swinging wildly at each other isn't likely to be all that exciting to watch.  On the other hand, it's the most interesting thing happening at the moment.  Having concluded thusly, Daylily yawns and  waits for the brawl to commence with a foot and a half of tomato stalk hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

Relic looks up suddenly, startled, peering around himself wildly from left to right for a moment as though looking for someone. He calms as a look of understanding comes across his face. He looks around more closely as if struggling to see where the voices arguing is coming from precisely.

Once he pin points the loud argument underway, Relic quickly replants the half eaten carrot back into the soft garden earth, wiping any orange bits that might be tangled in his bushy beard and quickly hustles over towards the two farmers, nodding as if the appearance of the Rogue suddenly made sense. 

Ah! Mr Rogue! Just the person I was hoping to speak to about the disappearing house! The Wind favours us it seems despite the treachery and trickery both you good men have suffered.

He steps in between them, laying a hand gently on the Rogue's shoulder and guiding him away from Dane. He whispers harshly back at Dane over his other shoulder:

Dane, why don't you take a moment to calm down. Need I remind you that I had already told you a third party could be involved, and the Rogue completely innocent? 


He then continues calmy talking to the Rogue:

Now, Mr Rogue, your aquaintance, or colleague even, Mr Ryall has hired us to investigate the mystery of his disappearing house. As difficult as it may seem, although you need only look with your own two eyes sitting there in your head, the house has been disappeared again. Master Scorchsong, an able wizard has discovered the house has been changed from one shape to another to be moved. And Master Daylilly has found tracks leading off towards the sunset. So, dear Rogue, unfortunately, it seems you have suffered the same trickery as Mr Ryall, and have been caught in the same mystery of the disappearing house.

So, please try to remain calm, and as we resolve the mystery we will attempt to aid you retrieve the money you paid to the cheeky imp that sold you Mr Ryall's house. 

Now, that we're all friends, working together, I do have two questions, Mr Rogue ... Firstly, who sold you the house? Tell me everything you can about the sale and the salesman, every last detail, Mr Rogue, as the smallest detail could give us the clue we need. Secondly, Are those your tracks heading West?










*OOC:*


 Wow, so that didn't go too well. Relic ducks and scrambles away if they begin fighting. He will threaten that the group will withdraw their offer of helping either of the men if they don't stop fighting, and that they can find the cursed house themselves. Make the  relevant roll for me if needed (can't do any worse than me!). If that doesn't work he pretends to grow furious and pretends to be casting a spell of Infinite Painful Death on the two farmers (Bluff). If nothing else works, he casts Sleep on them.


----------



## Qik (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If they don't calm down at these words, I'm going to try screaming at them via message in draconic - the disembodied sound of dragon speech might be enough to scare/confuse them for a moment or two.  I'll wait to see if Relic's words (and not his charm ) are enough to settle them down, if if they aren't, and nobody else takes action, I'm going to jump in with that.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 13, 2011)

Kazanto cleans her hands off as best she can, encloses something in her palm, rears up, and heads over to the two men. 

"Gentlemen, please... We all want the same thing right now... A house is missing, and we want to find it. Whoever took it from us can pay us all for their trickery."

As she speaks, a flickering red light appears to grow from inside. "We do not want a 戦... er, fight."


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2011)

The old man's words just seem to inflame the large peasant, and the usually-timid Ryall seems similarly unimpressed by Relic. Roug shoves Ryall to the ground. It might just be the angle of the near-setting sun, but the man's face takes on a deep, angry red cast. And unlike Ryall was at the inn, Roug seems unfazed by the merfolk's appearance or speech.

"How stupid do you think I am?" Roug yells. "You want me to believe some big magicky person stole my little hut? Big muscles don't mean I got a little head."

"Well, you'd have to be stupid to think I could afford ta do it myself, now wouldn't you?" Ryall yells back. "An' if I didn't have your house first, then how come I got a key?" he says, producing his key on the leather thong around his neck.

"That's a fake and you know it. I got the key right here," Roug yells, pulling his key from a belt pouch. For a moment, it looks like the two of them might start fencing with the keys.

[sblock=Quioan]Technically, knowledge on humanoids is a Know: Local check, but since the basic size isn't especially difficult, I don't think it breaks anything to say Quioan's confident it was a medium humanoid. No gnomes or halflings involved. And there's only one of them so far as he can tell.[/sblock]

[sblock=Hlaalin, Daylily, and Kazanto]Despite the hectic argument taking place before you, movement above the treeline to the west catches your eye. It's easy to miss with the drooping sun behind them, but a quartet of birds of prey is flying toward the clearing, about 100 feet away at present. They aren't simply coasting on air currents, but seem to be making a direct line for you. A very fast line.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Initiative rolls everyone. You're currently in a surprise round, during which Hlaalin, Daylily, and Kazanto can act.


----------



## maquise (May 13, 2011)

Hlaalen whips out a volatile cocktail, in case those birds get too close.

Ready an action:
Throw bomb at first bird to get within 20 feet.


----------



## Qik (May 13, 2011)

Surprised at how quickly the situation has escalated, Quioan takes off  into a sprint towards the pair as soon as he sees the big man react  unfavorably to Relic's attempt at talking him down.  _And  here I thought I was the one with limited diplomatic skills - looks  like the old dog also has some rust on his social graces.  _As he sprints towards the two, he sends a message out to his colleagues: "don't harm the man if you can swing it - we need him to get to the bottom of this mess."

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (are we doing it individually now?) 1d20+5=21

Once I get within range, I'm going to cast color spray using my arcane  bond (will save, DC 13) on the man.  I don't mind catching Dane within  it as well; I'd like to avoid catching anyone else, but if it's not  possible, I'll cast away, and hope for the best.  If I manage to  incapacitate the man, I'll tie him up, wait until he revives, and go  from there.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Edit: I can't for the life of me stop it from breaking the text up into two parts - sorry.


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 whoa, you're going to throw a molatov cocktail at them? ... and I thought I had inflamed the situation! I thought we were doing group initiatives and first to post?







Relic's eyes nearly burst from his head when he sees the Alchemist pull out a flaming cocktail. He raises his arms up defensively thinking he is about to set the two farmers alight. 

Don't kill them! Don't kill them!!!!!


----------



## Systole (May 13, 2011)

Daylily can't believe his luck. "Incoming dinners! Here birdy-birdies!" he shouts.









*OOC:*


Daylily's action is a bit conditional. Assuming the birds are still at range or doing swoop attacks, his action will be to draw his sling and let one fly at whichever bird looks tastiest. Range increment of the sling is 50 ft. If the birds have already engaged in melee by the time he acts, his actions will probably change up.

EDIT: D4 is sling damage.  Keep forgetting to add tags.


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2011)

Qik said:


> [sblock=Actions]Initiative (are we doing it individually now?) 1d20+5=21[/sblock]




        *GM:*  I'm still doing individual initiative until the end of the first round of any combat (or, practically, until all the npc combatants have acted). Up until then, one or more combatants are still flat-footed, which has a significant enough impact that I don't want to shortchange it. Once the second round starts, it'll be cyclical for pc's / opponents. I hope that doesn't make things too confusing.


----------



## Qik (May 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't think that's a confusing way to do things, I had just missed/forgotten that part of the gig.  Clarified.


----------



## jbear (May 13, 2011)

Hearing Daylillies comment about eating the birdies suddenly doesn't add up with two brawling farmers. The fact the alchemist has hauled out a fiery cocktail adds to the sum of things that spell madness.

What the hell is going on for Luck's sake? Will someone tell a nearly blind old man what they see? Birds? What birds???


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2011)

Kazanto looks up into the sky, the two peasants becoming angry, and notices the beings approach. Her face lights up, as if her eyes and mouth were lit from the inside by red hot embers, and she shouts, "鳥の火山爆発!"

The other party members' muscles suddenly feel infused with warmth, as if an invigorating hot fluid poured within their veins.

[sblock=actions]
Kazanto casts _Bless_.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2011)

With all the shouting, Roug and Ryall are both startled into stopping, and look to see what three of the party have responded to, and now Relic and Quioan see, as well: a quartet of hawks making a fast approach to the clearing. As Daylily draws his sling, it becomes obvious these aren't casual gliders, but that the birds, now nearly atop the party, are turning to dive them. One each angles toward Relic and Quioan, while the remaining pair, blue leather jesses snapping in the wind, both open their talons and swoop in toward Kazanto.

[sblock=crunch]I realized that the hawks won't be close enough to trigger Hlaalin's readied action until they're out of actions in the surprise round anyway, so it doesn't much matter what Hlaalin's initiative is; he'll attack on theirs. 

*Initiatives:*

Quioan: 21
Daylily: 13
Hawks: 12
Hlaalin delays
Kazanto: 10
Relic: 9

*Surprise Round*

Quioan and Relic are surprised and can't act.

Daylily: Draw sling
Hawks: Move 
Kazanto: casts Bless
Hlaalin: Ready action: throw bomb at 20' (condition not yet met)

*Round 1*

Quioan is up. Hopefully this map works. Hlaalin didn't have a picture on the wiki so I just took the Alchemist from the SRD.  The magenta square is Roug; the purple one is Ryall. The brown strip at the bottom is the road, the light square the dirt foundation, and the darker strip the garden. There's no terrain penalties, though. 

Note that the hawks are 30' in the air in addition to their horizontal distance from you at the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


My bad.  I didn't realize it was only one action during a surprise round.  I'm still a bit weak on the rule-y bits.


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


  : I can still talk out of turn, right? If so I'm going to shout at our farmers to get away. They might need to be added to initiative as well, because at the moment they Ryall is right in the way.







As the hawks finally come into Relic's range of vision he understands the immenent danger. He also realises that Dane is way to close for him to use his Shocking Burst if the hawk swoops down at him.

"Ryall! Rogue! ... Away with you! Away from me and the others ... MOOOOOOVE!" Kazanto, it might be wise for you to step away from me as well, dear.


----------



## Qik (May 14, 2011)

Having been focused on the arguing men, Quioan is surprised at the seemingly sudden appearance of a quartet of rather aggressive hawks in the sky.  As the hot liquid of Kazanto's blessing runs through him, he deliberates for a split second on whether to cast protection magic on himself or to draw his bow and attack; as the hawk rockets towards him, he decides he doesn't have enough time for both, and draws his weapon, knocks an arrow, and lets it fly.

[sblock=Actions]Drawing my bow and firing at the hawk coming towards me (I assume it's the one in N13).  

Attack roll: 1d20+7=16
Damage roll: 1d8+2=3

All this is assuming the two men are no longer tussling; I'd hate for them to beat each other up while we're rumbling with the hawks.

Also, by mine and jbear's utter confusion at the parties actions, it's clear we're not reading each others' stat blocks.    I was really confused at everyone's aggression in the surprise round.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

Aggressive and predatory wildlife?  A smile comes to Daylily's face -- it's almost like home.  However, the happiness is tempered with a little concern over protecting the Snake Daughter.  









*OOC:*


1. Five foot step to N16.
2. Attack: Sling @ one of the southernmost hawks -- probably O 13.  For Daylily, the bigger concern is getting the hawks nearer to the squishies, specifically Kazanto.
3. Free: Drop sling.
4. Standard: Draw BFH.

EDIT:  Oops, didn't see the Bless.  That's a 12 to hit.


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Qik: heh. Yeah, I sort of anticipated one of the others would warn Quioan and Relic, but between Hlaalin's taciturn nature, Daylily's unique point of view, and Kazanto's curse, that kind of couldn't happen. 

The hawk diving toward Quioan is actually the northern-most one (M13). Since your intent was to take out the one targeting you, I'm going to apply your attack there.

Systole, I don't see any reason to waste the previous attack roll you made. I'm assuming you won't mind, since this newest roll was a miss.      

As the hawks screech and dive in unison  (and the peasants do an appreciable facsimile, screaming and diving for cover), the party acts in efficient fashion. Quioan's arrow lances through the bird attacking him, and while blood and feathers fly, it stays its course, diving toward the bow-wielding elf. 

Daylily's sling stone is even more effective, lodging in the avian chest. Both bird and stone drop like the latter. Satisfied, the barbarian drops his sling and draws his ominous hammer just as Quioan's target reaches its talons for his attacker's face.

        *GM:*  Daylily can make an AoO against the hawk     

The taciturn Hlaalin  tosses two vials together then waits patiently until one of the birds reaches some unspoken distance. He lobs the bubbling concoction at the hawk, and it bursts into flame, its charred body falling beside its sling-slain kin.

The only unassaulted hawk dive-bombs Kazanto, though the merfolk is able to dodge enough that the talons only leave a painful scratch on her shoulder.

[sblock=Crunch]

Two hawks down, two to go.

Kazanto takes 1 damage:

Hawk attack vs. Kazanto (1d20+7=24, 1d4-2=0, 1d20+7=12, 1d4-2=2)

Daylily has an AoO he can take. If he hits, he'll kill that hawk. If not, Quioan will take  2 damage.

Hawk attack Quioan (1d20+9=26, 1d4-2=0, 1d20+9=28, 1d4-2=1)

Once the AoO is resolved, all PC's can act again before the hawks. We're into first-post time now that no one's flat-footed anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

As the hawk comes screeching out of the sky, its talons reaching for Quioan's face, Daylily's giant sledgehammer whistles down mere inches from the archer's nose and pulverizes the bird.

Daylily laughs.  "Make squish!  YAH!"









*OOC:*


EDIT: Wow, that's some boneless chicken.  Please tell me that Q gets sprayed with poultry puree.

I'll wait on my next round action for a couple posts, so that other people have a chance to play.

The map doesn't reflect Daylily's 5 foot step, by the way.  Also, I think it's 2 damage to Kaz, and 1 damage that didn't happen to Q.


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Not quite understanding which bird id the one that will die if the OAtk hits. The one against Kazanto and next to me? Seems quite far away from Daylily to get an OAtk on. That is Kazanto I'm next to right? If so ... and if the OAtk kills the hawk, Relic does the following:

1. He's already got his staff, as he uses it all the time when he's walking around. Magic seems wasteful, as this looks like it's going to be over in a second no matter what Relic does. So He's going to move over to the other hawk: P15 to gain flanking (+2 atk?)

if it's the other hawk receiving OAtk, he will have a crack at the one next to him with his staff.

Am I right in thinking that Kazanto and I still have a turn before we begin acting as a group in round 2? So I can make 2 attacks? How does that work?

Making one attack for now, and adding only Bless bonus. If I gain flanking add relevant bonus if it makes a difference. 







As blood and feathers fly, Relic quietens the sparks of electricity that begin to surge around him, aware that he could hurt them if he unleashed the building energy. He swinks the heavy staff in his hands at the remaining hawk closest at hand.

It whistles closer to Kazanto's head than any where near the hawk.


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


The map is slightly incorrect.  Daylily is in the square directly north of Q, so that northernmost hawk passed through Daylily's threatened area, giving him an AoO.

Those characters that could act in the surprise round (including the hawks) acted -- mostly ready weapons and shout a bit.  Then there was round 1, where we acted on initiative.  [EDIT: I was wrong about some stuff in here.]

What's happening now is that for speed of play, we're shifting to "all players act then all monsters act" since the important part is acting before the monsters in the first round.  It's a little bit of a fudge, but it speeds things up.  Technically, this means that I could act again with Daylily, but that's a bit munchkin-y, and you guys should have some fun too.

Edit 2: Never mind, your roll just updated.


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Right, I think I followed all that pretty much. With the exception that after the hawks round 1 hadn't ended. Neither Kazanto or I had acted.

So, we miss out on round 1 and just jump to round 2 where we act first with the group

or

We act in round one after the hawks and then jump to round 2 with the rest of the group and act again.

Just a question to clarify how it works.


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Right, I think I followed all that pretty much. With the exception that after the hawks round 1 hadn't ended. Neither Kazanto or I had acted.
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Okay, imagine four players: A, B, C, and D.  The initiative comes A, B, monsters, C, D.  So the order of actions is:

A
B
monsters
C
D

A
B
monsters
C
D

A
B
monsters
C
D

A
B
monsters
C
D

But if you look at it, it doesn't really matter where the rounds end -- that's just a marker.  You could say:

A
B

monsters
C
D
A
B

monsters
C
D
A
B

monsters
C
D
A
B

But the really important part is where the monsters go relative to the PCs, so it doesn't really matter if the order of the PCs gets scrambled or not.  In other words:

monsters
A
B
C
D

isn't too different from

monsters
B
D
C
A

By allowing the order to be 'first to post = first to act,' you speed up play, so that person B isn't waiting for person A every round.  Person B can post as soon as the monsters go.  You don't lose much.

In terms of what just happened, the hawks just went (and Daylily got an AoO).  Now it's free-for-all, where all five players will go in any order.  After we're all done, the hawks go again.  Technically, Daylily could go again right now, but I'd rather let the rest of you have some fun, so I'll wait until everyone else has gone.

In other words, we just did the first round to the point of the hawks:

Q
Hlaal
Daylily
Hawks

and now further rounds look like:
Q/Kaz/Daylily/Relic/Hlaal (any order)
Hawks



EDIT: Minor ordering mistake.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry 'bout the map, Systole. I had the AoO because I'd noted his move, but I edited the map a couple times to fix mess ups I'd made and apparently left Daylily in the wrong spot. Should be fixed. The second talon attack vs. Kazanto didn't hit her, though, so she's only taking one because that was the attack that hit (rolls of 0 are 1, because a hit always deals at least 1 point of damage).

jbear: I wasn't aware Relic was always effectively armed, but I'll make note of it for future. Since he was still flat-footed when the hawk attacked Kazanto, though, it doesn't matter because he was unable to make AoO at that point.

Also, big thanks to Systole for breaking down the group initiative stuff. It's exactly my logic. No one actually winds up 'shorted' by my reasoning, since they get the same number of actions before enemies that they would in a standard-style turn. I'm very sorry this is proving so confusing, guys. Unfortunately, you're having to suffer my figuring out this GM thing for the first time, myself.


----------



## Qik (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't think you have anything to worry about, jk - as it's the first time we're all playing together, there are bound to be a few bumps along the road that is the learning process.  For my part, I've been very impressed with both the nature of the adventure thus far (I'm really curious to see what the hell is going on with this house, and where these hawks came from, for that matter), as well as how you've handled the GM thing - you've never left us hanging, waiting for an update, you've been really thorough in your posts, etc - so by my book, you're way ahead of the curve, and have attended to all the important things.  

Right - enough sucking up to the GM.    (Seriously though, you've done a great job thus far.)  I assume Daylily did indeed take care of my hawk problem?  I'll proceed as if he did, if not, then consider this post void and I'll write up another one.







Quioan had been shouldering his bow and reaching for his rapier in an effort to meet the charging hawk - the creature had been mere inches from his face when it had suddenly burst into a cloud of feathers and organs, throwing the warm remnants of what had up until that point been hawk all over the elf.  Not missing a beat, the elf continued with the motion of drawing his rapier, turning and stepping towards Kazanto as he did so, and took a swipe at the hawk which was harrassing her - unfortunately missing a wider margin than he would later feel comfortable admitting.









*OOC:*


Attack roll: 1d20+3=9

No good.


----------



## jbear (May 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 jk, I'm seriously agreeing with Qik here. Absolutely no complaints. I just wanted to clear how things worked up in my head. It makes sense, and I'd even go so far as to say Daylily should stop being polite and put that last hawk out of its mysery already so we can get back to investigating the mystery, and of course see how these birds fit in. Anyone else imagining James and the Giant Peach? or was that The Giant Jam Sandwich? I think the pacing has been really well done, and the combat is over pretty much. The hawk's death a mere formality. Kill it!!!!


----------



## Systole (May 14, 2011)

Seeing a pair of gashes on the merwoman, Daylily's face contorts in rage.  "What!? You hurts Snake Daughter!?  RAAAAAAH!"









*OOC:*


Heading out for the evening, so in the interests of speeding things along, Daylily will attack.  Rage, move to attack (probably flanking?), attack.







[sblock=After combat, if necessary]Not sure if that's a win or not.  If it's a win, seeing as both of the hammered birds are likely thoroughly squished, Daylily will go investigate the torched one.  This one probably smells pretty alchemical, so after poking it once or twice, he'll roll his eyes at Hlaalen and then move to the one that got hit with the sling.  He'll pick it up by the jesses, and remark, "Huh ... is for easy-carry handle, these cloths?"  Then he'll commence plucking it.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 14, 2011)

jkason said:


> *GM:*  Unfortunately, you're having to suffer my figuring out this GM thing for the first time, myself.












*OOC:*


Take it from me, you're doing fine. The pacing has been great.







Kazanto slides back with a flick of her tail and pulls forth her crossbow. With a scowl, she shakes her head, pulls out a bayonet, and fastens it to the end of the crossbow.

[sblock=actions]
5' step back, draw crossbow, attach bayonet.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Aw, shucks guys. Wasn't fishing for compliments, but I'll totally take 'em.      

Kazanto slithers backward away from the flapping wings of the hawk and the nearly-as-dangerous wild swing of Relic's staff, drawing and preparing her crossbow. Meanwhile, Quioan and Daylily both rush toward the final avian assailant. Quioan's rapier thrust simply stabs thin air, but, veins pulsing in some kind of wild rage, Daylily pulverizes the bird into another explosion of feather and guts with his hammer. 

        *GM:*  Combat over. Birdie-flavored XP: 108 per character. 

FYI, Qik, I believe both sheathing a weapon and drawing one are move actions. There's no real impact this time, but in future to do the swap you'd need to drop the bow (free action) in order to swap and attack in the same round.     

Daylily droops slightly as the cloud of feathers slowly falls to the ground. Then, otherwise apparently unfazed by what's just happened, he moves to the bird corpses which are more or less intact. 



> Daylily will go investigate the torched one. This one probably smells pretty alchemical, so after poking it once or twice, he'll roll his eyes at Hlaalen and then move to the one that got hit with the sling. He'll pick it up by the jesses, and remark, "Huh ... is for easy-carry handle, these cloths?" Then he'll commence plucking it.




[sblock=Daylily]As he begins prepping the animal to cook, Daylily notices that one of the blue-dyed leather of the jesses has a small, stylized "G" branded into it:







[sblock=image rights]Image found at Morning Glory Antiques. [/sblock][/sblock]

Roug and Ryall both come back hesitantly, and keep their distance from the party, as if afraid more creatures will attack at any moment. 

"Do you ... does this sort of thing happen often to you?" Ryall asks sheepishly.

"Are they dead? Are you sure. Maybe the big one should smash those other two again to be sure; don't you adventure types attract undead?" Roug adds.


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2011)

Daylily whistles to catch Quioan's attention, then tosses a small golden object to him.  As the other elf picks the item out of the air, the barbarian rolls his eyes and says, "Is catch-release tag on birdie, I am think.  Pfft ... silly city-mans lettings go of tasty foods.  So crazy."

With that said, Daylily continues plucking the bird with a wide grin on his face, contemplating the succulent meal to come.  He begins singing softly once again in Elvish.  (For a very loose definition of "singing," anyway.)









*OOC:*


Qik, check Daylily's sblock above to see the ring.







[sblock=Elvish "singing"]_As I gaed up by yon vale-end,   __
When day was waxin weary,_
_Wha did I hail come down the trail _
_But pretty Aish, my dearie ?_

_Her air sae sweet, her shape complete,_
_Wi' nae proportion wanting, _
_The Fetch of Love did never move_
_Wi' motion mair enchanting!_

_Wi' linked hands we took the sands_
_Adoun yon winding river; _
_O, that sweet hour and shady bower_
[FONT=&quot]_Forget it shall I never._[/FONT][/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







jkason said:


> FYI, Qik, I believe both sheathing a weapon and drawing one are move actions. There's no real impact this time, but in future to do the swap you'd need to drop the bow (free action) in order to swap and attack in the same round.




To be honest, I wasn't sure about that sequence - only been playing tabletop rpgs for a few months now - so I figured I'd wing it and see if it was an issue or not.  Thanks for the correction (and if similar issues pop up, just let me know - like I said, I'm still learning).[/sblock]

His pulse still racing from the encounter, Quioan turned to Ryall and answered his question in a manner that was perhaps a bit more aggressive than it warranted.  "Often enough to know how to handle things." 

At the big man's questions, Quioan grew more irritable.  Drawing towards the man, using the still-brandished rapier to punctuate his points, Quioan increasingly lost his cool.  "How about you stop asking inane questions - don't think I've forgotten that, until those birds swooped in, I was rushing over here to knock you on your ass for failing to explain yourself in a civilized manner.  We can be reasonable folk, and would prefer to sort out what the hell is going on here as such, but I for one am perfectly happy to resort to other methods should the need arise."   

Nearly nose to nose with Roug at this point, rapier in hand, Quioan suddenly seems to regain a certain level of self-awareness, and he puts forth the effort necessary to bring his anger down a notch.  Sheathing his rapier, he takes a step back from the man and draws in a breath; when he lets it out, he is visibly calmer.  "Now, from what I've gathered, the two of you both seem to be in the same situation - what you perceived to be your rightful property has been stolen out from under you.  We've heard friend Dane's side of the story - if you could tell us yours, in as full a form as possible, it might help us get to the bottom of all this."  Looking the man in the eye, he adds, "I think it would make sense if we all worked together on this matter."









*OOC:*


Editing in light of Daylily's actions







Snatching the object thrown to him by Daylily, Quioan looks it over.  (OOC: Appraise:1d20+2=6)

Unable to ascertain much on his own, he holds it out to the two slightly abashed men in front of him.  "Perhaps we can start by seeing if this means anything to either of you."









*OOC:*


Second edit - Thought I might try a Know. (Nature) check on the object as well, though I'm not sure if the skill is entirely applicable.  













*OOC:*















*OOC:*


1d20+6=13


----------



## jbear (May 15, 2011)

A curious ring for a bird to be wearing, mutters Relic as he searches the other birds for similar rings.

I've never seen hawks attack people like that. A strange occurence indeed. I wonder if the ring controlled the birds. 

Relics muttering becomes archaic as he casts Detect Magic on the ring being examined by Quioan. He keeps his focus for as long as he can to ascertain as much knowledge as possible.

After examining the ring (and anything else he finds amongst the feathery remains), he turns towards the two farmers.

So, Mr Rogue, now that you have both calmed down, perhaps you can tell us about who sold you the house, as I asked you before you started throwing punches ... before Master Scorchsong ... or anyone else loses their patience with you.









*OOC:*


 Actions:
Search remains of birds for any other objects like the ring found by Daylily
Cast Detect Magic on ring and any other objects found, maintaining as long as possible to obtain max information possible. If no magic is found a mundane appraisal of the object(s) follows
Before turning to ask Roug to explain


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I made a mistake when I read jk's comment.  He said the blue leather strap has a brand on it -- it wasn't that there was a ring attached.  My bad.  Daylily would have tossed the jess over to Quioan.


----------



## maquise (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Heads up, I work a lot of hours on weekends. 







Hlaalen considers the ring for a moment. He then turns his attention to Relic and the peasants.


----------



## jbear (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Okay, so what does the brand look like? Relic will try and identify it before casting detect magic, then appraise it. He'll cast  Detect Magic and see if it's just a normal strap or not and then focuses on the birds to see if they were under some kind of magical influence.
See above rolls


----------



## Qik (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


jk provided a picture in the Daylily statblock in his post - let's assume Relic can see the brand, since Quioan is showing it to the two NPCs, in which case I imagine it'd be okay for you to look at Daylily's statblock.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 16, 2011)

As the last bird falls from the sky, and as the peasants calm, the light straming from Kazanto's face fades, and she doubles over, catching her breath. She looks at the crossbow and bayonet, separate them, and return them to her shoulder.

She looks around, slightly confused, surreptitiously spits out some black grit, and returns to the erstwhile homeowners. "The birds, they had something? Was it anything like this?"

The mermaid extends her hand, containing a brilliant blue stone.


----------



## jkason (May 16, 2011)

Ryall quiets down at Quioan's remark, though he's clearly still rattled.

Roug simply stammers in the face of the chastisement he receives, but Daylily tosses the branded jesses into the mix before he can recover. 



Qik said:


> Unable to ascertain much on his own, he holds it out to the two slightly abashed men in front of him.  "Perhaps we can start by seeing if this means anything to either of you."




Ryall looks, but just shakes his head. Roug, seems similarly confused. "Well, that's a G, yeah? I know my alphabet if that's what yer asking. And it ain't my brand; never had the money for ta train birds; a noble's game, that is."



InVinoVeritas said:


> She looks around, slightly confused, surreptitiously spits out some black grit, and returns to the erstwhile homeowners. "The birds, they had something? Was it anything like this?"
> 
> The mermaid extends her hand, containing a brilliant blue stone.




Both peasants' eyes widen at the sight of the gem. 

"You found that 'round here? See, I knew this bandit had a stash he was using for--"

"Hey, if I had bright shinys like that, I wouldn't be buying huts offa dirty woodsmen, now would I?" Roug returns. The threat of violence from before seems to be gone, but there's clearly continued antagonism.

[sblock=Quioan]They seem to be fairly standard hunting jesses used by falconers to control birds like the hawks. Whether they were controlled at the time they attacked or not, then, it's reasonable to assume someone trained the birds at some point, and attached the jesses.[/sblock]

[sblock=Relic]Seems each of the birds had a matching set of jesses. They seem pretty common. Not worth much of anything so far as Relic can tell. No trace of magic on bird bodies or jesses.

As to the brand, Relic seems to recall a Venzan noble house that used the brand. "Gabbianno" sounds about right.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2011)

jkason said:


> "Hey, if I had bright shinys like that, I wouldn't be buying huts offa dirty woodsmen, now would I?" Roug returns.




At this remark, Quioan interjects the two mens' bickering.  "So you purchased this house off of a woodsmen, then?  It would be helpful if you told as much as you could about this fellow - how you met him, what he said about the house, anything you can remember may be of use."  To his colleagues, he added, "Given the jesses, it would stand to reason that these hawks were trained - this was certainly no sporadic attack.  It would make sense that we're dealing with someone who knows the outdoors, then - perhaps it's even the same fellow who left those tracks by the base."  

Seeing that Daylily has nearly finished defeathering the hawk, Quioan calls out to him with a grin: "Daylily - I hope there's enough meat to share."


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2011)

Daylily holds up the plucked bird and examines it critically.  A well-maintained specimen, the hawk looks like it's probably around four pounds.  Daylily shrugs.  "Is for light meal.  More than pigeon, less than cat.  Sorry for make squishing others birds."









*OOC:*


Collecting the dropped sling before I forget.


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2011)

Quioan nods at this.  "It's alright, Daylily - you did what you had to do.  Maybe once we've gotten to the bottom of this disappearing house mess we can go on a proper hunt.  There's a good population of deer and even elk in the woods bordering the Baronies - we could bring our catch back to the Dunn Wright and have a feast."









*OOC:*


Not to get ahead of ourselves, but I actually think a hunt would be fun.  Maybe we can get someone to run one once we've solved the mystery of the disappearing house.


----------



## jbear (May 16, 2011)

There is nothing magical about either the birds or the straps they wear. They must have been trained. Although I fail to see the purpose of why they were sent here to attack. Unless of course they were meant to find Mr Rogue alone scratching his head wondering where the house went. If that is the case, I believe you can thank my companions for preserving your life Mr Rogue.

He stares at the man meaningfully before turning back to his companions.

I recognise this brand, I believe. G ... for Gabbiano ... that sounds about right. A noble Venzan house. A noble's game indeed. If the tracks lead nowhere, I'm sure asking the owner of these birds will shed new light on our growing mystery.

He turns back to Roug scratching his beard thoughtfully.

And yet you say a dirty woodsman sold you Mr Ryall's fine house with purple stained windows you say Mr Rogue? Or did I hear you say hut? Why don't you be a little  more explicit with your description of events when you bought ... the ... err ... hut. How much did you pay? And be so kind as to describe this shabby hut that you bought, if you'd be so kind. And this dirty woodsman? Did he have a name, a face, a race ... come Mr Rogue, think! You are lucky to be alive! And if it can happen once it can happen again. For some reason someone wants you dead, and right now only we stand between them and you!

He patiently waits for Roug's response. Then he turns to Ryall.

Now, Mr Ryall, my simple farmer friend ... you mentioned knowing a bandit with a stash ... of what exactly?! Daylily, perhaps you'd like to show Mr Ryall the blood on your sword, it might help him refresh his memory ... and loosen his simple peasant tongue. Why is it you know a bandit at all Mr Ryall? Speak ... let loose with tight lips and tongue before tongue is loosened from head!!


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2011)

Daylily seems to tune out most of the conversation here -- that he's staring off into the sky and cleaning his ear with a finger would be major clues in this regard.

When Relic mentions Daylily's name, the barbarian looks rather confused. "Blood on sword ... what? I no having sword. I is have hammer, but why showing blood to farmer city-man? Is he being very hunger? I no think I wants him lickings my hammer."










*OOC:*


Rolling an Intimidate check because Relic seems to be requesting one, although Daylily doesn't have any ranks in intimidation or really even understand the concept.  Why *act* tough when you *are* tough?  It's better just to punch someone and get it other with.  However, the check wasn't too bad, so after his speech, he'll probably lose interest and start absentmindedly twirling the earthbreaker around like it was a toy, unintentionally making it clear how strong he really is.


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2011)

Putting his hand on Relic's shoulder, Quioan whispers softly in his ear: "I believe friend Dane was simply accusing this Roug fellow of being a bandit."  Quioan can't help but feel for the farmer, who seems to have undergone a lot these past few days.


----------



## jbear (May 16, 2011)

Relic places his hand on Quioan's chest lightly, giving him a gentle pat, as if to say, "Just wait ..."

Although he initially trusted Ryall, the slip of the tongue about knowing bandits has made him suddenly suspicious, as one strange happening piles upon another.









*OOC:*


 Indeed I was prompting Daylily to aid intimidating Ryall, but really the person who intimidating is Relic ... he's just using Daylily to add weight to his words. As Relic is suspicious he wants to examine both of the men's body language as they respond ... not that he has much talent at that ... but you never know. Qik, I'm imagining Quioan thinks as he does because he totally trusts Ryall, right? Because there was definitely a slip of the tongue on his part.


Edit: Well ... I think my highest roll so far has been 10 ... except when I was looking at the garden of all things. Which is frustrating. Most roll 5 or below ... Anyway, though the dice don't favour Relics actions, despite the result, he now completely distrusts Ryall, even though he can't tell if his answer is honest or not.


----------



## Qik (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


jbear, the dice hate you.  

At this point, Quioan is basically taking Ryall at his word.  He ran detect magic on him earlier (haven't gotten a chance to report that IC yet), and it came up negative, which pretty much sealed the deal of his innocence in my mind.  Beyond that, though, I do read jk's post as Ryall just calling Roug a bandit as an insult; I didn't read anything into it beyond that.

All that being said, there's still certainly a possibility that Ryall is somehow more involved than he lets on.  But at the moment, I'm (and by extension, Quioan) convinced of his innocence.  I think the tracks + the magic (which likely occurred while Ryall was with the party) + the hawks showing up + this evidence pointing to the Gabbianos all seems to put Ryall in the clear (although again, I'm open to the possibility that that's not entirely true).


----------



## jbear (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yes I have a feeling this may be something I have to get used to (virtual dice hating me that is) ... when something starts that way ... it often continues that way. I think the wise thing to do is just RP and only roll when jk asks me too. Lesson learnt. 

As for Ryall ... so far only me and you have even been remotely interested in reading into his motives, and have rolled what two 1s and a 2 ...? 

I reread Ryall's statement and have finally understood it properly. He was cut off as opposed to falling silent, suddenly. Duh.

Still, things that contradict each other between Roug and Ryall: 
Ryall said he built himself a wonderful house, even staining the windows purple. Roug said he was sold a hut. May or may not have meaning.

But, yeah, doddering old fool on his first adventure in far too many years ... can hardly see his own hand in front of his own face ... starting to jump at shadows ... and obviously a bit deaf ... keeps hearing things that weren't said!

Hehehe ... lets just say that the dice fell as they should have!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gabbiano, awesome!







Kazanto looks around, confused. "I still think it is a hermit crab."


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> Kazanto looks around, confused. "I still think it is a hermit crab."




Daylily shakes his head and points out the footprints to Kazanto. "No tracks of crab. Crab is thing in Big Water, sort of flats, with eights leg, yes? I seeinged when on boat. This not be crab. Is person. And house is being very light, like tent, because footprintings are not so much deep. If carry heavy house, footprintings show much weight. Is probably why house is being take so many times, because is easy-carry."

Daylily ponders this. "Is probably why other city-man houses are bigs and heavy. So cannot be taked easy."

He waves at the sky. "But then house-taking man drop shiny blue bead for accident, I am think. Then we come and you find shiny blue bead. Then birds up in sky see shiny blue bead. Very good eyes, they having. And very much liking shiny. So they swooping down to get shiny blue bead." He holds up the plucked hawk with a gap-toothed smirk. "Except not so good plan for them, eh?"


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2011)

InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Gabbiano, awesome!




        *GM:*       



Qik said:


> At this remark, Quioan interjects the two mens' bickering.  "So you purchased this house off of a woodsmen, then?  It would be helpful if you told as much as you could about this fellow - how you met him, what he said about the house, anything you can remember may be of use."






jbear said:


> And yet you say a dirty woodsman sold you Mr Ryall's fine house with purple stained windows you say Mr Rogue? Or did I hear you say hut? Why don't you be a little  more explicit with your description of events when you bought ... the ... err ... hut. How much did you pay? And be so kind as to describe this shabby hut that you bought, if you'd be so kind. And this dirty woodsman? Did he have a name, a face, a race ... come Mr Rogue, think! You are lucky to be alive! And if it can happen once it can happen again. For some reason someone wants you dead, and right now only we stand between them and you!
> 
> He patiently waits for Roug's response.




"Hut, house. Same difference," Roug says with a shrug. "I mean, I'm proud to finally own one and all, but I ain't got no uppity sense that it ain't a tiny little house, ya know?"

Roug frowns a minute, trying to remember the seller. "He was human. I think. Leastwise he was too tall ta be any of the little folk, and I didn't see no points on his ears. Had one o' them composite bows, what's made for given' an arrow more oomph. I remember that 'cause I was right jealous o' that."

"I 'member that bow!" Ryall interjects. "Fella who sold me mine had one o' them. Fancy, those. Prolly cost more'n the house, I thought. Was he sorta broad-shouldered but not big as you?"

"That. Built so's you knew he could take care of hisself, but sorta like he did more walkin' or runnin' than heavy liftin'."

"And scruffy, too, like he didn't need ta be 'round civilized folk much," Ryall adds, not seeming especially mindful of his own unkempt appearance.



			
				jbear said:
			
		

> Now, Mr Ryall, my simple farmer friend ... you mentioned knowing a bandit with a stash ... of what exactly?! Daylily, perhaps you'd like to show Mr Ryall the blood on your sword, it might help him refresh his memory ... and loosen his simple peasant tongue. Why is it you know a bandit at all Mr Ryall? Speak ... let loose with tight lips and tongue before tongue is loosened from head!!




"These people are your friends?" Roug mutters to the farmer. Ryall, for his part, takes a step back from the implied violence. 

"I never said I knew any kind of a bandit," Ryall insists. "I was calling him a bandit!" he points to Roug. "On account'a I thought that gem was part of what he used ta pay folk to steal my house, only now I'm all sorts of confused 'cause he saw that same bloke who sold me mine."



jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes I have a feeling this may be something I have to get used to (virtual dice hating me that is) ... when something starts that way ... it often continues that way. I think the wise thing to do is just RP and only roll when jk asks me too. Lesson learnt.
> ...




        *GM:*  You should roll whenever you want to use a skill you feel is appropriate, I say. Especially since I won't always predict what skills you might find a legitimate use for (that probably goes double in the case of a mystery). If you think you want to do something but aren't sure what skill it would be, feel free to ask, but if everyone's waiting for me to tell them what skills to roll, I'm not sure rolling your own checks saves us any time.  

That said, I would like to make a brief comment about IC vs. OOC knowledge. If Relic doesn't trust Ryall because he's dottering and curmudgeonly and he just doesn't trust anyone with this wacky disappearing house nonsense and get off my lawn you bloody kids, that's certainly a valid character choice.

If Relic doesn't trust Ryall because no one's made a decent Sense Motive check, I think that might be meta-gaming a bit.  

I'm not going to shoehorn anyone into trusting folks or eliminating suspects. This is a (sloppily constructed) mystery, after all, and it's no fun if you aren't allowed to suspect every bit player you encounter. Just pointing out that there sometimes has to be a line between what you as a player may know and what your character has the ability to know. 

We now return to this episode of Scooby Pathfinder.


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2011)

"Hmm," Quioan grunted at the two mens' comments.  "Well, it certainly sounds like you both have been had by the same individual."  Turning to Roug, he added, "Hopefully this proves to you that you've no need to fight us; looks like we're on the same side."

Turning to the others, Quioan laid out his thoughts.  "The way I see it, we have two choices.  One, we try to follow those tracks by the house - they were made by a single individual who could very well fit the description given by friend Dane and Roug.  As Daylily said, were the man able to adjust the house's size via magic, he could have easily carried the house off to a new location to pull this stunt again.  Those tracks might lead us there.  The only other option I see is to try to inquire about this Gabbiano family.  But that could take days, and if they are involved, they'd likely throw everything they could at us once we start asking questions."

"Personally, I'm inclined to follow the traps.  I'm not entirely comfortable with the idea, since a woodsman who leaves tracks is either sloppy, arrogant, or setting a trap for would-be pursuers - I'm more than happy with the first two of these options, but the last one seems the most likely - but at the same time, we don't have much else to go on, and I'd be willing to bet those tracks will lead us to this infamous mobile house of ours.  Any thoughts?"

As the rest of the group discusses things, Quioan asks Kazanto if he can get a closer look at the gem she found.  He looks it over, trying to judge its material and its worth, and then he begins to search it with his arcane eyes, trying to discover if it's more than just a precious stone.

[sblock]Know.(Nature) to determine what the stone is 1d20+6=14 
Appraise to determine its value, etc 1d20+2=3 (Well that isn't going to help)
Know.(Arcana) while detecting magic 1d20+6=26
Spellcraft to identify magic properties (if present) 1d20+6=10[/sblock]









*OOC:*


PS - Now that you've referred to this as "Scooby Pathfinder", I'm going to be disappointed if we don't get to de-mask the bad guy at the end, who the chides us for our melding.


----------



## jbear (May 17, 2011)

Relic looks as confused as the two peasants as they respond to his questions. There may even be a slight blush to his cheeks, its hard to tell with such weathered leathery skin. He coughs and mumbles into his beard a bit. It's possible to make out something about being a relief, just testing you and being awake.

He gives Ryall a friendly pat on the shoulder, and then proceeds to clean out his ears while listening to Quioan's proposal.

The tracks seems like a far more sensible first step. I concur with Master Scorchsong. The Gabbiano's house is a days march back towards town. Actually, don't even know that hey live in town, come to think of it. The tracks on the other hand are here and probably fresh. How long have you been away from the house Mr Rogue? Well that is the head start this rather crafty and magically talented woodsman has on us. Let's fall into the trap ... I mean follow the tracks! If we meet a dead end, and by dead end I mean the tracks lead nowhere, as opposed to us all dying, then we can follow up on the Gabbiano clue.

Relic searches for the next most intact hawk amongst them still wearing the distinctive jesse. He kneels down and mutters arcane words as a ray of ice fires from his finger and freezes the bird into a block of ice. He scoops it up and drops it into a sack and then puts the sack into his back pack for a later date in case accusations need be made.

I'm sorry, Mr Rogue, my memory seems to have slipped me again, can you remind me what colour you said the window shutters of your hut were? And how much did each of you you pay for the hut in any case?



As he gathers himself together and orders his thoughts he comments out loud:

Hawks and Woodsmen fit together. Making a house ready magically ready for transport and shafting peasants ... seems a strange mix of petty, cruel and bizarre use of one's arcane talent. However if it was made to float, or light enough, trained birds could be used to move the house. I do wonder why someone would hustle a few coins out of a peasant for a house worth less than his bow and then leave a gem behind that is worth probably the same or if not more. This happened to Mr Ryall out in the baronies, if my befuddled brain serves me correctly. Now, where on earth did the Gabbiano's live again ...?

Relic struggles with his memory, trying to recall more details about the Gabbiano Family while he waits patiently. Staff in hand, pack on back, he is ready to leave whenever the group is ready.









*OOC:*


 Re Metagaming: My suspicion of Ryall was based on a misinterpretation of what I thought he said when he saw the gem which I thought associated him with bandits, and I thought he hushed up mid sentence as he realised what he was saying. The low detect motive rolls are not in any way the reason for this suspicion. If anything the second 1 on my part reflects perhaps the unwarranted suspicion of a slightly deaf old man towards an innocent peasant whose house has been stolen. I do think whatever the roll my character can be suspicious no matter what the dice say. They can also reflect an inabilty to detect anything about the person that can affirm those suspicions. Actually, I think Relic may now incorrectly (I think incorrectly at this stage) suspect Ryall is being dishonest to better reflect Relic's complete lack of ability to read truth in words or actions. He's just getting things a bit wrong at the moment. He bites his lip as the words the peasants speak seem to make sense, and he is aware he is a bit hard of hearing, but (probably incorrectly) he has a nagging doubt about Ryall's involvement.


Edit: Dice Text was cut, I guess too long; It's a history check to try and remember if the Gabbianos live in New Jersey ... I mean the Baronies as opposed to Vezna city. P.S Is InVinoVeritas' reaction to Gabbiano for something in particular? Anything to do with the Sopranos?


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


If I recall correctly that jbear is from Europe, I have to say, I love that even in Europe, Italian Americans, the Sopranos and New Jersey are all synonymous.  Just an observation.


----------



## jkason (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]







*OOC:*


heh. So I shouldn't be surprised if Quioan starts tugging on people's faces? 

FYI, Identifying stones and minerals is technically Know: Dungeoneering. But it's a DC 10 check, so Quioan can make it untrained and would have made the DC anyway with that roll, so we'll just go with it. 







The stone appears to be a mundane sapphire, though Quioan vacillates between thinking the cut is exceptionally rare and therefore amazingly valuable, and thinking it's really just chipped poorly and nearly worthless. [/sblock]



jbear said:


> "How long have you been away from the house Mr Rogue? Well that is the head start this rather crafty and magically talented woodsman has on us."




"Been a couple hours," Roug says. "Was out to the farmer's market to pick up some supplies, then I come home to no home at all."

"I feel your pain," Ryall says sympathetically.



> I'm sorry, Mr Rogue, my memory seems to have slipped me again, can you remind me what colour you said the window shutters of your hut were?"




"They was stained purple," he says. 

"Just so," Ryall says with a bit of pride in his work.

"You did that? Good work, gotta admit. Liked it so much I painted the door purple ta match."



> And how much did each of you you pay for the hut in any case?




"Hundred gold," the pair announce in unison, both clearly distraught at the funds they're out.

[sblock=Relic]Relic knows the Gabbiano name is associated with Venza, and doesn't recall hearing that any of the noble houses had left its home city; he's pretty sure that would have been historically notable even outside the more esoteric Noble scholars.

Never having paid much attention to the workings of the aristocracy, though, ((ooc: he's untrained in Know: Nobility or Local)) he doesn't know much more about the noble house other than its home city-state.[/sblock]



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> P.S Is InVinoVeritas' reaction to Gabbiano for something in particular? Anything to do with the Sopranos?




        *GM:*  IVV created House Gabbiano for use in a previous adventure in Living Pathfinder, and was in turn inspired to do so from a stray bit of treasure from an adventure previous to that, so I believe he was just amused that the communal toys are still in play.


----------



## Systole (May 17, 2011)

Qik said:


> Turning to the others, Quioan laid out his thoughts. "The way I see it, we have two choices. One, we try to follow those tracks by the house - they were made by a single individual who could very well fit the description given by friend Dane and Roug. As Daylily said, were the man able to adjust the house's size via magic, he could have easily carried the house off to a new location to pull this stunt again. Those tracks might lead us there.  The only other option I see is to try to inquire about this Gabbiano family. But that could take days, and if they are involved, they'd likely throw everything they could at us once we start asking questions."





[sblock=Elvish]_"Mate, I could nae ken the first fair word out your gob.   What in the stinkin' black deeps of the Stonefather's arse is_ *a just house*_?  Or a bleedin'_ *via*_?  If ye be offering that the bonnie course is tae follow this purloinin' piece o' work, I'm with ye, and let's away alack._ 

_"An' I reck you said 'twere not as fair a choice tae track the birds, an' I'm with ye there as well.  If them that had caught their dinner did not see fit to eat it when they had the chance, I've no slant to share the pickings."_[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 17, 2011)

Quioan smiled at Daylily's clear displeasure with his common.  Turning to his companion, he replied:

[sblock=Elvish]"Apologies, friend - common is a coarse language, isn't it?  Or better put, a right pain in the ass.  Aye, you ken correctly - all I was saying was that this woodsman is clearly f*cking with the house's size with magic so he can carry it off quick-like, on his own two feet, and while I'm uncertain what it means when a man of the woods can't keep his tracks hidden in his own land, I think the only way to find out is to follow those tracks, catch up with the bastard, and see what kind of man he is for ourselves.  I know ye ken that, Daylily Falshenaya."[/sblock]

Turning to the group, with a slightly wicked grin on his face, Quioan said, "Right - Daylily thinks it's time to move, and I'm in agreement with him.  Unless anyone objects, let's set out in the direction of the tracks and see what lies at the end of them.  Hopefully it's a house."


----------



## jbear (May 17, 2011)

Relic looks from farmer to farmer and his face softens and warmth flows back into it. 

Curse these deafened ears. I've misheard your words and misjudged your meaning Mr Ryall. I beg you forgive this old fool and accept his humblest of apologies. Come now then, lets hurry on, and return you your house, and the money with it. With that money perhaps you can build a second house next to the one stolen, and share each others company.

He turns to his companions.

And forgive me my muddling. I searched the recesses of my somewhat resentful memory and can find nothing about the Gabbianos having ever left Vezna, which indeed a noteworthy event it would have been. So, I think its safe to say, it has never happened, and in Vezna they remain. Which means they are a day a way, and the tracks here but an hour old. We should follow them before they grow any older. And whoever made them moves any further away.

Lead the way Daylily, slayer of hawks and huntmaster of rats.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
In Frog Hunt, the PCs ran across a corpse in a bog with a signet ring for House Gabbiano. I ran with that and created Umberto Gabbiano ask the PCs to track down the death of his brother.

Yeah, I whacked his brother.

Our illustrious GM played in both adventures, and now he's giving us the third chapter in the sordid tale that is House Gabbiano.
[/sblock]

Kazanto asked, "Is there anything special about the stone? I like it, it is quite pretty."

She smiles and follows Daylily.


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Looks like we're heading out, barring a veto by Hlaalen.  Please tell me you don't need a Survival check to follow, because with the whole group behind me, I know I'm going to start rolling like jbear.

Assuming we're following, are Roug and Ryall coming with, or staying behind, or what?  And do the tracks lead into the woods or along the road?  Last question: I know it was afternoon-ish, but how much daylight have we got?  And does anyone want to inquire with Roug about local points of interest before we head out?  Are we heading toward a town?

Also, I'm extremely hurt that no one picked up on "I no think I wants him lickings my hammer."  I worked really hard on that line.


----------



## maquise (May 18, 2011)

"Lead on, Daylily. Let's get this sorted out."


----------



## Qik (May 18, 2011)

At Kazanto's question, Quioan realized that he had all but forgotten the blue stone in his hand.  "Nothing special as far as I can tell, my dear - except for its aesthetic beauty, of course.  Finders, keepers," he adds, as he tosses her back the stone, setting out for the tracks with the rest of the group.









*OOC:*


I'd forgotten about the time of day myself; it's probably pretty late in the afternoon at this point.  Depending on how far away the house is, we could make camp if we have to (I have a bedroll but no tent).  I'll wait and see what jk has to say in that regard.

And I _did_ appreciate your blood licking line, just failed to mention anything about it.  My bad - I'd forgotten to think that behind the coarseness of Daylily lies the RP aesthetician that is Systole.


----------



## jbear (May 18, 2011)

As the party gets ready to follow the tracks, Relic asks Roug a final question.

Before we leave to follow the house, perhaps you can tell us what lies in the direction of those tracks Mr Rogue. It would be of use to know if we are heading to any place in particular, or any dangers you might have heard of that lie in that direction.

[sblock=OOC] Do we need an OOC thread, or is just communicating OOC stuff here okay?

As for the time of day, I'd say we should follow the tracks as far as possible for as long as possible before night falls. Otherwise they'll get too far of a head start on us. We haven't used any spells other than cantrips, and Kazanto was barely scratched.

Sorry also for any hurt caused by not reacting to Daylily's licking blood off his hammer. It won't happen again.  [/sblock]

Btw, did the hawks arrive from the same direction as the tracks lead?


----------



## jkason (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=A bunch of OOC responses]







Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looks like we're heading out, barring a veto by Hlaalen.  Please tell me you don't need a Survival check to follow, because with the whole group behind me, I know I'm going to start rolling like jbear.




heh. You made the initial check before combat, and I don't see a reason to force you to make it again until conditions change. The rest of your questions that need answers from me I should cover in the IC section. Let me know if I miss something.



			
				jbear said:
			
		

> Do we need an OOC thread, or is just communicating OOC stuff here okay?
> 
> Btw, did the hawks arrive from the same direction as the tracks lead?




The hawks came from the West, the same direction as the tracks. 

As far as I'm concerned, I'm fine with OOC questions the way they're being presented. If folks find it's ruining the narrative flow, I could start an OOC thread, but I'd really rather I only had to keep track of one thread instead of two, myself.[/sblock]

"You aren't going without me," Ryall insists. "I gots the key that proves the house is mine, after all, an' I ain't lettin' it outta my sight!"

"Goes double for me," Roug adds. For all their bravado, both peasants do seem inclined to follow along at the back of the group to let them face whatever's out there first.



jbear said:


> As the party gets ready to follow the tracks, Relic asks Roug a final question.
> 
> Before we leave to follow the house, perhaps you can tell us what lies in the direction of those tracks Mr Rogue. It would be of use to know if we are heading to any place in particular, or any dangers you might have heard of that lie in that direction.




Roug shrugs. "It's a whole lotta woods," he says. "This ain't exactly civilization. Farmer's market's an hour or so up the road, but then it's another couple hours into town. Figured that was why the guy wanted to sell. 

"Ain't nothing specific I know about, in any case. It's woods. There's wild animals; everybody knows that."

As it seems Roug's got little more information to give, and noticing that the bottom of the sun's started to dip below the top of the trees, Daylily leads the group out before they lose the light. It's a simple enough matter to follow the tracks along the cleared acre the house used to be on, but as the group pass through into the wood proper, the elvish barbarian quickly loses all trace of them.

He turns to let the others know the boot prints have vanished when he catches sight of another, much small clearing in the direction the tracks had been moving when he lost them.


----------



## Systole (May 18, 2011)

Daylily stops with an unintelligible curse, and then suddenly motions for silence.  "Sss!  Footprintings is losted, but clear spot is be ahead.  Is expicious."  He looks at the group following him and considers for a moment before reaching a decision.  "I to watch peoples, Scorchsong to sneaky scoutings there, yes?"


[sblock=ooc]My vote is to keep everything in one thread as well, jk.

Just curious though: what happened to Maisie?[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 18, 2011)

"Agreed," Quioan said, "I'll have a look."  _Might as well weave a little protection first, though, _he added to himself. Closing his eyes and muttering slightly, Quioan worked a series of arcane gestures, and the group felt two slight waves of energy radiate out from him.  Seemingly satisfied, the elf pulled out his bow, nocked an arrow, and began sneaking his way up to the edge of the clearing.

[sblock=Actions]Casting Mage Armor (duration 1 hour) and Resistance (duration 1 minute).  I'm going to sneak up to the edge of the clearing and have a peak.  If all's clear, I'll signal to the group to approach, and sneak a bit up ahead (not getting too far ahead of them, though).  If the house is in the clearing, I'll call them over and wait before entering.  If any people are visible, I'll sneak back to the group and report what I've seen.  Think that covers everything.

Sneak roll 1d20+5=9

Ugh; let's hope there's no one there to spot me.

Also, I'm also cool with doing OOC in this thread; I'd also like to avoid having another thread to track.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Systole said:
			
		

> Just curious though: what happened to Maisie?




Ryall's horse and cart, as well as Roug's horse, are both still on the road near the house clearing. Neither would be much good tromping around the forest (you definitely couldn't take the cart through the trees). You aren't especially far away from them at the moment (maybe 100 feet in) if you decide to try bringing them along.[/sblock]

As the others stay in place, Quioan works his protective magics, then makes his way forward as silently as he can. He manages to snap a rather loud twig, but there doesn't seem to be any immediate reaction to the noise.

[sblock=Quioan]This clearing is much smaller than the one the house stood on, maybe 60 feet across if that. It's enclosed up top by a natural canopy, as well. There's no house here, but someone's clearly been using it as a campsite. Though from the look of things, whoever it is left in a hurry: what looks like a small dented stew pot lies on its side on the opposite side of the clearing, and a some half-eaten vegetables are strewn about.  

Most interesting, however, is the small, torn pouch near the tiny doused campfire, spilling several more shiny gems onto the clearing floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=GM]I'm going to go ahead and roll a perception check, just to make sure.  (Not that I don't trust you, it's just that one can never be too careful. )

1d20+4=17

I'm also going to cast detect magic, just to make sure the coast is clear.

Assuming everything is cool, you can just post the following text for the group in your next post; if something does show up in either the perception check or the detect magic, let me know, and I'll take a different approach.

Having reached the edge of the clearing, Quioan found himself looking at a small campsite.  Judging by both the fire and the freshness of the spilled food he could see, the site had been in use until recently, and had been hastily abandoned.  Surveying the area with a watchful eye, Quioan was satisfied that all was in the clear, and he signaled to the rest of the group to make their approach.  As they neared, he relayed his findings.  "Small campsite, looks fresh...recently abandoned."  Pointing to the gems scattered by the campfire, he added, "Some more gemstones, too, like the one Kazanto found."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]You notice more of the boot prints you'd seen back on the clearing with the house, and some kind of smaller hoofed animal print. Lots of scuffling from the look of it, though as before, you haven't the skill to fully interpret them. You'd probably need some help from Daylily. 

As for immediate threats, there don't seem to be any in the area that you can see or hear.

Likewise, there is no perceivable magic in the clearing.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

Having reached the edge of the clearing, Quioan found himself looking at  a small campsite.  Judging by both the fire and the freshness of the  spilled food he could see, the site had been in use until recently, and  had been hastily abandoned.  Surveying the area with a watchful eye,  Quioan was satisfied that all was in the clear, and he signaled to the  rest of the group to make their approach.  As they neared, he relayed  his findings.  "Small campsite, looks fresh...recently abandoned.  Tracks match the ones we had found near the house's base."  Pointing to the gems scattered by the campfire, he added, "Some more gemstones, too, like the one Kazanto found.  Should be fine to move in and take a closer look, although I'd keep your guard up."


----------



## Systole (May 19, 2011)

Daylily moves up to the smaller clearing, but keeps his hammer in hand, on the off chance that Quioan wasn't fully up to the task of scouting.  He takes a cautious look around, then checks for footprints or a trail of some sort, and tries to make a guess at how long the campsite was in use and how many people were using it.  After that's done, he helps himself to the spilled food.  No sense letting it go to waste.


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

Quioan files into the clearing behind Daylily, still carrying his bow at the ready.  For a brief moment he takes slight offense to the elf's apparent wariness - _Does he not trust my abilities?_ - but decides to attribute it merely to a hunter's instinct: one can't have a surplus of prudence and vigilance when tracking an unknown enemy in unfamiliar terrain.  Especially when that enemy has demonstrated a wide range of abilities - they were already aware of his ability to train animals and cast impressive transmutation magic.  In light of this, Quioan squelched the pride that had risen up in protest, and gave thanks to be traveling with someone as able as Daylily.


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=Daylily]No immediate signs of ambush that Daylily can detect. He can't seem to read the tracks well enough to tell which direction anyone went, but it looks like it's only one medium humanoid, probably been here a few days at a guess. Mixed in among the humanoid, however, are fresh animal tracks. Something with a small cloven foot.[/sblock]

[sblock=Daylily and Quioan]Since you've both seen the animal tracks, you're welcome to make a joint Nature check. Just let me know who's making the Aid check and who's making the primary.[/sblock]

Daylily's movement about the camp scrutinizing tracks unsurprisingly takes a path near the remains of vegetables and over to the dented pot. As he picks up the pot, however, he's disappointed to see it seems to have been licked nearly completely clean inside.


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

As Quioan moved towards the center of the clearing, he began to further scrutinize the animal tracks he had spotted earlier.  Drawing closer to Daylily, he spoke to his companion in Elvish.  _"Daylily - what do you make of these tracks?"_

[sblock=ooc]I suppose I should make the roll, since I have the better Know. (Nature) score.

1d20+6=26

Huzzah!  I now know everything.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 19, 2011)

Daylily looks over the tracks.  "Is lookings like deer, but deer should be more sharper and bigger, I am think.  Unless Eastern deer is small and no tries to eat peoples."









*OOC:*


Yeah, Daylily will aid.  Let's see whether this is actually useful or just embarrassing.


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]Without even waiting for Daylily's response, Quioan recognizes the tracks now as belonging to a boar. 

No need to filter info with the natural 20. Quioan was apparently has a natural fascination for swine and has memorized everything he can about them. [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

Systole said:


> Daylily looks over the tracks.  "Is lookings like deer, but deer should be more sharper and bigger, I am think.  Unless Eastern deer is small and no tries to eat peoples."




Still gazing intently at the tracks, Quioan smiled at this.  "I think you would find hunting Eastern deer much more disappointing - good eating, but not the challenge you're used to."


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


jk - can I tell if there are one or multiple boars?

And I imagine if I spent months traveling in the wilderness, I would also fixate my thoughts on things like bacon...







Quioan leaned in for a closer look.  "Actually, I think it's a boar...about the same weight, but the depth and width of the tracks suggests a smaller, more compact animal."  Turning to address the group more generally, he added, "Looks like a boar went through here. My guess is that that's what caused our occupant to take off in such a hurry.  I suggest we gather up those gems near the fire and see if we can follow these tracks - they might just lead us to a boar-assailed house thief."


----------



## jkason (May 19, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> jk - can I tell if there are one or multiple boars?
> ...


----------



## Systole (May 19, 2011)

Daylily rubs his hands together. "Pork haggises," he murmurs dreamily, then snaps back to reality. "Yes, we should goes to find bacon-foods." As an afterthought, he adds, "And house-taking person, too."










*OOC:*


I spent a year in Japan, and by the 6th month, I absolutely craved a Papa John's pizza.  And I don't even _like _Papa John's pizza.  But I thought about it constantly when I was over there.  It's weird what you fixate on when you can't have it.


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

Systole said:


> I spent a year in Japan, and by the 6th month, I absolutely craved a Papa John's pizza.  And I don't even _like _Papa John's pizza.  But I thought about it constantly when I was over there.  It's weird what you fixate on when you can't have it.












*OOC:*


I'm from the States, but I've lived in England for most of the last three years.  I'm a HUGE fan of Chinese food, and the Chinese food here is categorically terrible.  It's haunted me from the day I discovered that fact.  I also miss Mexican food - only had a single proper burrito during my time here (on a visit to London).  Hopefully I'll get one of these for my first meal back in the States next week.

I can only imagine how Quioan feels.


----------



## jbear (May 19, 2011)

Rubbing his beard thoughtfully after joinging the others in the clearing and listening to their discourse, Relic takes in the sight and tries to make sense of it.

So, a huntsman, with a composite bow, well built but lean. Probably human, with a talent for training animals, in particular hawks and boar. If the person we are looking for isn't the Park Ranger from house Gabbiano, I'd be mildly surprised. How does a ranger make a house transportable I wonder? We couldn't even get the cart through these trees, let alone a hut.

He wanders over to the spilled bag of gems.

Did they leave in a hurry ... or was this left here deliberately?

Unafraid of the consequences he bends down and scoops up the pouch, pouring the gems out onto his palm, to take a better look at them and judge how much they might be worth, or if they are a gem of some special quality related to arcane components.

So, the cheeky bugger had been waiting here all along, waiting for Mr Rogue to leave, so he could steal the house ... I wonder if he needs these gems to manage that ...

[sblock=OOC] Agrees about keeping it all in one thread. I was really just making sure I wasn't making some kind of Pbp faux pas by commenting OOC all the time  [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

jbear said:


> How does a ranger make a house transportable I wonder? We couldn't even get the cart through these trees, let alone a hut.




"That's what I would like to know, as well.  Hopefully we'll get a chance to ask this fellow."



jbear said:


> He wanders over to the spilled bag of gems.
> 
> Did they leave in a hurry ... or was this left here deliberately?




"My guess is that they left in a hurry.  The tracks seem to me to indicate a struggle - I don't think the boar was playing with our pursuant nearly as nicely as the hawks were."

Seeing Relic begin his incantations, Quioan adds, "I actually checked the gems for arcana when I was scouting the clearing - seemed mundane to my eye."  Turning to the others, he gestured towards the tracks.  "Shall we continue?


----------



## jbear (May 19, 2011)

We gain nothing by waiting except lost time and distance to catch up tomorrow. And at each new turn we learn something new. Let us press on until the light forces us stop. As for the gems ... they need not be magical in order for one to channel magic through them young Master Scorchsong. Anyone who has twiddled bat dung while flinging fireballs will confirm that be truth. Some meaning they have, of that I'm certain.

Relic follows the elves when they press on after the tracks. But before they leave he makes a comment after having let Quioan's remark about the boar sink in.

Be on your guard, friends. If this man can set hawks upon us, it is not unthinkable that he can set a boar upon us, even if it chased him out of here. If the man has any talent as a ranger whatsoever, I'm sure he can find away to make pursuit as uncomfortable as possible. And if an angry boar you have to use, I'm sure he'll use it.









*OOC:*


 Relic is on guard, staff in hand defensively listening as intently as he possibly can for sounds of hooved feet charging through the forest in his direction and peering ahead of him as far as his cursed eyes will allow...
Edit: Ahahaha ... which is about two or three inches in front of his face!


----------



## Qik (May 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


jbear, your talent for rolling low never ceases to amaze me.  







As the group took up the trail again, Quioan spoke.



jbear said:


> As for the gems ... they need not be magical in order for one to channel magic through them young Master Scorchsong. Anyone who has twiddled bat dung while flinging fireballs will confirm that be truth. Some meaning they have, of that I'm certain.




"Point taken, Old Dog.  I was merely trying to save you the chore of inquiring magically.  But you're right - an object can register as mundane and still serve a higher purpose in the proper hands.  My apologies for jumping the gun."



jbear said:


> Be on your guard, friends. If this man can set hawks upon us, it is not unthinkable that he can set a boar upon us, even if it chased him out of here. If the man has any talent as a ranger whatsoever, I'm sure he can find away to make pursuit as uncomfortable as possible. And if an angry boar you have to use, I'm sure he'll use it.




"Agreed.  If we do come upon the beast, it will likely be aggressive in the extreme.  Take care that you don't allow it to corner you - boars are fast, and a single creatures can cause a great deal of damage with its tusks.  Have the proper magic ready, Old Dog, and I will do the same if it comes to it - boars are hearty, and fairly light on their feet for their size, but their minds are easily manipulated, and their will is easily overcome."


----------



## Systole (May 20, 2011)

"And they make squish very goodly," the barbarian adds, waving his earthbreaker with a crooked grin.  "Come, we should be goings to get bacons."









*OOC:*


Poor, poor Relic.  The Wind is blowing against him today.

Okay, Daylily's going to be carrying his hammer so that upon seeing the beast, he can immediately rage, make a screaming charge, get criticalled on an AoO, and then die.  Such is the (short) life of a barbarian.


----------



## Qik (May 20, 2011)

Systole said:


> Okay, Daylily's going to be carrying his hammer so that upon seeing the beast, he can immediately rage, make a screaming charge, get criticalled on an AoO, and then die.  Such is the (short) life of a barbarian.












*OOC:*


Better you than me.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2011)

Ryall and Roug poke their heads into the clearing, but don't seem inclined to enter more than a step. The talk of wild boars, especially after the hawk attack, appears to have them nervous.

Meanwhile, Relic empties the ripped pouch of its contents. Between what's still on the ground and what spills into his hands, there are 11 gems at the campsite which are like the one Kazanto found. Relic also finds a piece of parchment.

[sblock=Relic]Relic knows there are spells that require gems as their material component, but these don't seem to be prepared in any special way that would suggest they're meant for such. 

He estimates their worth at around 80 gp apiece, though between the failing light and his untrusty eyes, he might be off by some one way or another.

The parchment is dry and discolored, the writing starting to fade a bit. It also seems to have been a victim to whatever tore the pouch open. He can piece it together enough to read most of it. What he makes out reads as follows (any place there's a pair of asterisks, it indicate holes in the parchment or marred writing that's indecipherable):

**rs of Gabbiano

** say our shipping rates must prove our involvement in criminal enterpr**. The true **piracy theorists insist our fortunes in these endeavors can only come **  deals **ade with dark powers. 

** have but one word to say to this, and to you in your efforts ** forward: Hogwash.

The signature is elaborate and rather entirely unreadable, but there does appear to be yet another Gabbiano seal, this time at the bottom of the parchment.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  I want to give [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] a chance to chime in before I push things forward.


----------



## maquise (May 20, 2011)

Hlaalen has remained silent. He looks a little wary, but proceeds with the plan.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 21, 2011)

Kazanto has remained content to let others lead the way, being quite unfamiliar with the surroundings.


----------



## jbear (May 21, 2011)

These gems are worth a tidy sum. Enough for both of you to buy a new hut each Mr Rogue and Mr Ryall. And with enough left over for each of the rest of us to have a warm place to rest and a warm meal for the rest of the year. 11 gems maybe 800 gp give or take a hundred. They may or may not have a special meaning.

He scoops up the others scattered on the ground. 

I am curious enough to continue despite the danger and despite the fact finacially with this find all harm can be repaired. I say we continue. There is a scrap of paper, somewhat torn, that was inside the pouch.

Relic offers it to the others to read before they press on. 









*OOC:*


 Feel free to look at info above 







It seems there are two factions within the Gabbiano house. One accusing the others financial success being due to deals with dark powers... the plot thickens.


----------



## Qik (May 21, 2011)

Quioan took the scrap of parchment from Relic, read it with interest, and then passed it on to the others.  "Interesting...I'm in agreement with you, Old Dog - let's continue on and see what things hold.  It's nice to have made such a lucrative find as the gems, but I'm curious to learn I can about our house thief."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 22, 2011)

Kazanto reads over the parchment fragment and shakes her head. "It is hard to believe that the land-folk care quite so much about the sea..."


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2011)

Daylily regards the bit of paper in Quioan's hand but makes no move to examine it more closely.  "Yes, yes, is very soft and absorbing, I ams sure.  Although, I am not understand why you cans not just use a leaf for to wiping with.  Is many easier.  Now can we is go get big dinners?" Daylily says, clearly impatient.


----------



## jbear (May 22, 2011)

This is not paper for cleaning the back side, Daylily ...

Relic looks at Kazanto considering her comment about the sea.

Hmmm ... boats ... huts ... I wonder when we will see both ends of the string.

Relic also impatient to continue before the light is lost heads out into the woods behind the tracks blindly.


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2011)

Relic's sudden impatience takes Daylily by surprise.  He quickly catches up to the old man, and says, "Uh ... maybe I am should take front, Elder Storyteller.  And ... uh ... the tracks are more of being this way."  He points about thirty degrees to the left.


----------



## jbear (May 22, 2011)

Ah, yes, of course you are right, Rathunter, ehem ... I was just making sure you knew ...
lead the way!


----------



## jkason (May 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry about the big delay, guys. It was a far more hectic weekend than I anticipated, and I didn't have time to do a proper update.     

Ryall and Roug don't say much as the group ponders their next move. Both get rather wide-eyed as Relic gives his estimate of the worth of the gems, but it seems they're both interested in getting a bit of payback on whomever it was who swindeled them, as well.

Daylily stoops to the ground, rooting around the scuffle of boot and hoofprints, having a heck of a time getting them all sorted out to tell for sure which way either set leads. Before he can manage it, however, a loud series of snorts and crashing sounds let everyone know the boar appears to be on its way back.

        *GM:*  No surprise round this time around. Boar knows there's folk in the clearing, and you know it's coming. Crashing noises are coming from the west.

Roll initiative. If you beat a 3 (Yeouch: Boar Initiative (1d20=3)), you can act before the boar comes charging into the clearing. After that, we'll be into first-post again.


----------



## Qik (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, jk - hope things settle down for you.







Hearing the sound of approaching boar, Quioan turns to Daylily.

[sblock=Elvish]"Daylily, whatsay I make you big-big, all the better to net us some bacon?"[/sblock]

Having cast the spell, Quioan raises his bow and turns towards the clearing's edge, waiting for the boar to emerge.









*OOC:*


Initiative 1d20+5=10

If Daylily/Systole is interested in having me cast Enlarge Person on them, I'll do so; if not, I'll cast Gravity Bow on myself instead.


----------



## Systole (May 23, 2011)

Daylily keeps his eyes glued to the west.  _"Ye think *now* is a good time for mystic fiddlin'!?"_ he replies in Elvish.  It looks like it's up to Quioan to decide how he wants to proceed, as Daylily sets into a ready stance, his knuckles whitening around the earthbreaker.









*OOC:*


Assuming I beat a 5 initiative, Daylily will ready action to rage and charge as soon as he sees the boar.  He already has his weapon out as posted above in #106.


----------



## Qik (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to slightly rework my action now that Systole's responded.







Quioan smiled at Daylily's incredulousness.  _"Trust me: now is the perfect time."_  With those words, he began to concentrate on Daylily's form.  As the incantation ended, he put his hand on the elf's shoulder, and Daylily rapidly expanded to an incredible size.  With that, Quioan readied his bow.  "Let's see what this boar does with an 8-foot tall barbarian," he shouted gleefully to the group.

From the eastern edge of the clearing, Roug and Ryall look on with equal parts shock and awe.


----------



## jbear (May 23, 2011)

Relic's nimble fingers open his spell component pouch in the blink of an eye, taking from it a pinch of sand, a rose petal and a cricket that wriggles in between his fingers, his lips mouthing the words of his favourite spell, preparing for the boar to show itself through the trees.









*OOC:*


 Relic prepares Sleep spell


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 24, 2011)

At the sight of the boar, the light flashes again into Kazanto's face, her hair rising like smoke, and she calls out, "豚の丸焼き!"

Once again, the feeling of quickening fire, as if healing magma were injected into everyone's veins, appears, giving strength and bolstering morale. 

She raises her crossbow, and her tail flaps back and forth, ready to strike.

[sblock=ooc]
Cast _Bless_, draw crossbow.
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (May 24, 2011)

Hlaalen readies a bomb if his allies have trouble.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

At Quioan's touch, Daylily swells, his frame becoming massive as the magics surge through him. Ryall and Roug, upon seeing the giant-sized barbarian elf, dive back into the woods for cover. Daylily as well as the others all feel the charge of energy from Kazanto, as well as the crashing, snorting sounds quickly grow closer.

[sblock=a boatload of mechanics and math]Initiatives: 
Daylily: 20
Relic: 12
Kazanto: 12
Quioan: 10
Boar: 3

I'm going to give [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] until tomorrow morning to post before moving things along, but the buffs shouldn't throw him off at all, and especially in the case of Daylily, I wanted to get the math worked out. Here's my math on all the effects. Let me know if I'm missing something:

Raging: +2 attack, +3 damage (2-handed weapon), +2 will, -2 AC, +2 thp
Enlarged: +0 attack (+1 str, -1 size), +(1d6+1) damage, -2 AC (-1 dex, -1 size), 10 ft reach
Bless: +1 attack
Charging: +2 attack, -2 AC

Totals: Attack +10 (+5 base, +2 rage, +1 bless, +2 charge)
Damage 3d6+10 (2d6+6 base, +3 rage, +1d6+1 enlarged)
AC: 9 (base 15, -2 rage, -2 enlarge, -2 charge)


Secondarily, since both Daylily and Relic are delaying until the boar's turn, I need to adjudictate how their actions 'go off.' Here's how I'm doing it, and it may effect how Relic acts, so I figured we'd throw this out now while we're waiting, anyway:

Since both characters delayed, they act at the same initiative point (3), but we all know there's no such thing as genuinely simultaneous actions in turn-based combat, so someone has to go first. Since Daylily actually rolled higher than Relic, my inclination is to resolve his action first. That means, however, that he'll have to make a Will save along with the boar when the Sleep spell goes off because he'll be in the area of effect. As far as I can tell, anyway, the spell isn't selective, but affects all relevant creatures in its area, of which Daylily would be one.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

maquise said:


> Hlaalen readies a bomb if his allies have trouble.




        *GM:*  Gah! Ninja'd. 

Maquise, see above post for readied actions going off: if you're delaying along with Daylily and Relic, your bomb throw happens after both of their actions, which would put Daylily in the splash zone, just as an FYI. I'm assuming in that case you'd hold off tossing it, but I'll let you decide. 

Real round update a little later, guys.  This one's turning out to be trickier than I'd imagined (surprise  ).


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I can't really justify Daylily *not* making a suicidal charge as soon as possible. As far as Hlaalin and Relic's actions, they both have an area of effect, but center of the burst can be targeted so the burst hits the boar and not Daylily -- it doesn't have to get dropped right on the boar.  Alchemists can attack a square at a DC 5, in which case all adjacent creatures take minimum damage with appropriate Reflex saves.

Otherwise, the math works out for the stacking buffs as far as I can tell. Although I have this terrible feeling a 1 is coming.


----------



## Qik (May 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


The only thing worth mentioning is that Quioan still has mage armor active (+4 AC) - just wanted to make sure you were aware of that.

Just FYI, everyone, I'm actually flying from England to the States tomorrow.  I'll keep a watch tonight, so that hopefully I can throw a post up for this round, and may try to issue actions for the next round as best I can.  May get internet access at the airports tomorrow, but otherwise will be delayed until I either get in, or the following day.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I can't really justify Daylily *not* making a suicidal charge as soon as possible. As far as Hlaalin and Relic's actions, they both have an area of effect, but center of the burst can be targeted so the burst hits the boar and not Daylily -- it doesn't have to get dropped right on the boar.  Alchemists can attack a square at a DC 5, in which case all adjacent creatures take minimum damage with appropriate Reflex saves.
> ...




        *GM:*  Sounds reasonable. Since Relic's spell isn't weaker 'at the edges,' I'll assume he's centering the sleep blast as you suggested. I'll let maquise decide where he wants to aim, though, since the damage _is_ different in that case. 

In any event, Daylily's attack will be the first action in our 'everyone delays' round, so go ahead and make your attack roll whenever and I'll try to get a partial round update in a little later today with what info I have.


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2011)

As Daylily finds himself growing larger, a look of absolute bewilderment crosses his face.  _"What the f--"_ he starts to say, just as the boar crashes through into the clearing.  In that moment, the barbarian's doubt and confusion drop away into a mad grin, and he charges forward with a booming warcry.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

The monster-sized Daylily charges forward as soon as he sees the boar and smashes its ribcage with his oversized hammer. Several bones poke out, but the tenacious hog's snort just becomes more vicious with the wheezing of its perforated lungs. It lowers its head to gore the giant before it, when a cricket riding a sand-filled rose petal lands on its head. Relic spits out a word in a language no one can understand, and insect and conveyance vanish in a wisp of smoke. The boar sways momentarily, then falls to the ground, its snorting now a snore.

        *GM:*  Well, no one can claim I'm overwhelming my players, I suppose.  

Boar takes 22 damage and is still standing, but it fails its Will save against Relic's Sleep spell.

Hlaalin can still act this round. The boar isn't technically dead yet, though anything that damages it without completely killing it will wake it up.


----------



## Qik (May 24, 2011)

Quioan grinned with satisfaction as he watched the over-sized Daylily lay into the the boar.  As the boar succumbs to Relic's spell, he begins to ready his next action...









*OOC:*


K, looks like the boar is toast, but just in case he's still alive the next time I can act, I'll move to I10 and take a shot.

Attack roll (+5 Dex, +1 MW, +1 Point Blank Shot) 1d20+7=18

I moved in order to avoid a cover penalty; if I need to move more to do so, consider it done; ideally, I'll stay within 30' in order to gain the +1 from PBS.  I was hoping a melee penalty wouldn't apply, since the boar is asleep, but I can see potentially incurring the -4 penalty.

Right - I should be around for a few more hours, All.  After that, it might be until Thursday until I can post again (although maybe not).


----------



## maquise (May 25, 2011)

Seeing the results, Hlaalen holds off on the bomb.


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2011)

Quioan, wanting to make sure the snoring boar is finished off, looses an arrow. It sticks in the animal's side, but rather than quietly and obligingly passing on, the boar gives a pained, anrgy gasp and re-awakens. Its revival is short-lived, however. As it attempts to rise, giant Daylily smacks it with his massive hammer, breaking the creature's neck with an audible snap. Its head dangling at a greusomely unnatural angle, the boar falls back to the ground, clearly finished. The deepening red of the quickly-sinking sun only makes the creature's death seem all the bloodier.

        *GM:*  Quioan didn't do enough damage to kill it, but since Daylily was going to get an AoO as the boar stood, could only miss it on a natural 1, and then three other people could still act, I couldn't keep fighting the inevitable.

120 pork-rindy XP apiece, you bloody efficient killers.      

Ryall and Roug crawl back into the clearing slowly.

"I dunno what scares me more," Roug says, "All these animal attacks, or these friends of yours." Roug stares frightfully up at the still-enlarged Daylily.

"I don't care," Ryall says, shuffling to his feet. "But I think you all proved I'm just gonna be in the way if'n I keep on with you." the peasant pulls off his key-necklace and holds it out. "I've had my excitement. Here's the key you'll need ta prove it's my house, if you can leave word at that Inn of yours once you've..." he looks at the mutilated boar and gulps loudly, "Taken care of business?"

"Well, it's my house, too," Roug says, pulling his own key out of his belt pouch.


----------



## Systole (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I rolled Roll Lookup for the AoO.

P.S. For future reference, sleeping bad guys can be coup-de-graced, which is a little safer than shooting at them.







With the boar dead, Daylily leans back and takes a deep breath, and his pupils, which had shrunk to pinpoints, return to a slightly more sane-looking size.  He takes a moment to look down at himself in amazement.

[sblock=Elvish]_"What in the bloody bowels of the Night Hunter did ye spell me with, mate?  Fair spoke, 'twere good for tae swing the mattock, but now I'll be like to need a howlin' brace of hunt just for a wee snacky.  Yon piglet is naught but half a rasher for me now."_[/sblock]

With a sigh, he kneels down and begins to clean and gut the boar carcass.  After a moment he pulls forth the beast's raw, steaming liver, then stands up and walks over to Relic, where he bends down to offer it to the old man.  "Is you earning this, Elder Storyteller.  I was see the sleeps magic.  Before I was make smash two time, you was stopping pig.  So is much fresh tasty for you."


----------



## jbear (May 25, 2011)

Relic grins at Daylily's generous offer but raises his hand.

I am honoured Daylily, Giant Boarslayer. But I am not accustomed to eat raw meat. Perhaps we can cook it a little before feeding on it. Soon we will have to stop when night falls. We can share our trophy then, perhaps.

He turns to the others. 

Should we press on, and keep hot on the heels of the house thief, or shall we rest and follow at first light?









*OOC:*


 For some reason I can't connect to enworld in the mornings for the last 2 days now. It keeps timing out. It's wierd and annoying. I'm having to use my sister in laws computer to write this. Hope to get it sorted out asap. Relic is willing to press on but he will listen to council about how much light is left and whether it is worth the risk or not.


----------



## jkason (May 25, 2011)

*GM:*  The ENWorld servers crashed two days in a row for a period, I believe. That's probably when you were trying to get on.

And because I think I've been failing to answer the recurring question: There's maybe an hour's worth of light left.


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2011)

Quioan laughs at Daylily's reaction to his spell.

[sblock=Elvish]"Just a bit of size magic, Daylily Falshenaya - as you said, the better for hitting things.  If you give it a minute, you'll return to your normal size, so that your feast isn't ruined."[/sblock]

Turning to the others, Quioan added in common, "I would be fine with either pressing on or resting here for the evening.  I would say that the freshness of this campsite would suggest that our object of pursuit isn't that far ahead, but he's likely to have to stop and settle at some point.  After all, he is transporting a house."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2011)

Kazanto catches her breath, putting her crossbow away and placing her hands on her hips. She whispers to herself, and water appears from nowhere to cascade down her throat, clearing her gills, and pooling muddily at her tail.

She looks over to Relic and Daylily, and at the offering of liver. 

"Cook... The word is unfamiliar... Wait, it was discussed at the Dunn Wright Inn... That is the fire on the food, yes?" 

She looks excited, proud of understanding something of land culture. She slithers over to Relic, smiles for him, and extends her hands toward the liver. "May I?"


----------



## Systole (May 26, 2011)

The magic surrounding Daylily fades, returning him to his normal size, and he breathes a sigh of relief.  "It was being interest to be much big," he says to Quioan, "and goods for squishes boar, but is more goods for Daylily to be size of Daylily again."

When Relic suggests cooking the liver, Daylily stares at him, aghast and incredulous.  "To cooking ... to cooking the _liver_?  To _cooking _it?" he stammers.  

Luckily, Kazanto takes that moment to interject.  The barbarian looks at the merwoman with an almost thankful expression, silently praising the six gods for at least one person who's not utterly insane.  "Yes, fire is being for other parts of food.  For liver, we make eat fresh.  Is much healthy, for run fast and catching bad person before night."  With a sideways glance at Relic, he offers the liver to Kazanto.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 26, 2011)

Kazanto accepts the liver, but frowns, confused. "So... you don't put fire on the liver? Just on everything else?"

She regards the liver, then sticks a finger in her mouth to taste the juices in exploration.

Her eyes beam in excitement. "Wait, this tastes like... pork! By the tides, is this actually pork? This is like... only kings and queens back at home get any pork! It's soooo expensive! It comes from this ferocious beast? Wow, this is the ferocious pork-beast! There must be enough to make a whole banquet!"

She rushes over to the carcass, fawningly.


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2011)

Quioan stands aside, quite enjoying the complexities of the current cross-cultural moment.  _A merfolk newly arrived on dry land and a barbarian from the west...now _that's_ a pairing._


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2011)

Qik said:


> _A merfolk newly arrived on dry land and a barbarian from the west...now _that's_ a pairing._




        *GM:*  My sentiments exactly.   The eclectic backgrounds and personalities in this group are a rather lovely source of amusement, I have to admit. 

No rush, since I'm rather loving the RP byplay, just let me know when you guys come to consensus on what you plan to do: travel or camp. Also, Ryall and Roug are still standing 'round offering you their keys looking for a quick exit, so you'll want to deal with that at some point. Until then, though, I'm going to stay out of the way and enjoy the show.


----------



## Qik (May 26, 2011)

As Daylily and Kazanto bonded over their common love for wild pork, Quioan turned to their benefactors.  "Well, friends, we'll take both your keys for the time being, and figure out what to do about the house once the time for that decision comes.  It seems as though these gemstones we've found would more than cover the cost of house."  Taking the keys from the pair, he turned to the rest of the party.  "Now then - what do we do about our pursuit?  I would vote to press on - we could always camp if we haven't caught up with our friend by nightfall - but resting now would be acceptable as well."


----------



## Systole (May 26, 2011)

Daylily seems surprised at the merwoman's extreme reaction, and although he didn't understand some of the words she used, he can't help but grin at her enthusiasm.  

He turns to the others.  "If boar is here, and boar is chase house-thief, maybe house-thief is close near.  We should haves liver for snack while we are walkings, to catching him quick."











*OOC:*


Just so you know, I'm going to be AFK from Friday afternoon to Monday night due to the holiday weekend.  If we get into combat again, Daylily will rage, charge, hit with hammer.  Or rage, charge, flying tackle if we want to take the thief alive.  Anyone who wants to take over for me is welcome to do so -- barbarian strategy is pretty straightforward, and I don't mind if someone else makes his rolls.

Daylily's current plan is to carry the carcass, which he'll drop as soon as combat starts.  According to the Bestiary, boars are 200 lbs, and field dressing should remove about 25%.  At 150 lbs, that will kick him about 10 lbs into a heavy load and 20 ft/round movement.

However, you could talk him into leaving the carcass on Ryall's wagon, but he'll definitely want to bring at least a 30-lb haunch along with him.  This will still be a light load for him.


----------



## jbear (May 26, 2011)

Relics eyes twinkle with amusement. He moves up beside Daylily and rests his hand on his shoulder.

Forgive this old fool if I have offended you Daylilly. My digestion is not what it was when my body was young. Raw meat bloats my bowels and makes for fowl and raucus wind that I wouldn't want any of you to have to suffer. Nor would I want to alert our thief while sneaking up and having my bowels betray me. But at least our Mer friend has found joy in the gift. Which is rather fascinating to watch, is it not. We treasure shiney stones, and she pork.

He gestures towards the two farmers.

I'm sure these two able men can take care of the carcass for us, using their cart, while we press on after the thief, perhaps catching him before he gets any more of a head start. We can collect it from them when we bring them the hut. Perhaps you could take a trophy with you to strengthen you before our next encounter. Why not the heart? A trophy you deserve, I think we can all agree.

He looks around at his other companions fighting back a grin.

Does anyone mind if Daylilly keeps the heart for himself?

He then switches topic before awaiting a reply he's fairly sure he already knows the answer to.

If we all agree, I'd like to make an attempt at least to catch our ranger before night falls. The Wind favours the bold. Which means leaving right away. Not that I see any less in the dark anyway...


----------



## Qik (May 27, 2011)

jbear said:


> Does anyone mind if Daylilly keeps the heart for himself?




"Not in the least, though I would gladly share a bite of it if friend Daylily wanted."  To himself, he thinks, _I've certainly eaten worse in my travels, though it's always been to stave off starvation..._



jbear said:


> If we all agree, I'd like to make an attempt at least to catch our ranger before night falls. The Wind favours the bold. Which means leaving right away. Not that I see any less in the dark anyway...




"Well, it seems the three of us agree to continue on with our pursuit.  Unless there are any strenuous objections, we should continue on (especially before the liver begins to test Daylily and Kazanto's digestive capacities)."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 27, 2011)

Kazanto gets up and lets Daylily quickly dress the carcass. Not properly equipped for the job, she tears off a piece of the liver and examines it. She holds it out in her hand, and with a flash, it bursts into flame, leaving a charred remnant behind. She sniffs it, looks askance at it, shoves the ash into her mouth, and grimaces.

"You're right, Daylily, the liver is definitely better raw."

She looks the others over. "We should definitely continue onward. And yes, we're keeping the pork. That's got to be worth a few hundred pearls."

Kazanto stops, some extra thought swimming around. "Wait a moment, you don't have a lot of pearls here... is this forest filled with pork-monsters?"

She waves off the answer. "Let's just go..." 

As the light fades, she pulls out a mote of flame that hovers around her head.


----------



## Systole (May 27, 2011)

Daylily quickly finishes the dressing of the animal.  After a minute or two, he rises and looks the carcass over critically.  "Is not most good work, but is fast.  Not so much sun for using," he says.

He withdraws his axe and deftly hacks a rear leg off the dead boar.  With a glare at Roug and Ryall, he says, "You is being take rest of pigs to cart-wagon.  We gets houses for you, you keeps pigs for us.  Yes?"  The last word isn't actually a question.

With the boar leg over his shoulder he turns and announces, "We are should hurry now for catch house-taker.  If no catching tonight, is least we haves dinner."


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2011)

Relic raises an eyebrow in surprise as Quioan proclaims he would eat the boar's raw heart. He wonders if the elf is tring to out-wild the wild elf, or if he is trying to impress upon the barbarian that he is not as soft palmed as he appears. He decides to keep his thoughts to himself as he waits impatiently as Daylily hacks the leg off the boar.

After a bit of arms crossed foot tapping and tongue clucking, he follows the barbarian into the woods after the tracks and hopefully closer to their goal.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2011)

Qik said:


> "Well, friends, we'll take both your keys for the time being, and figure out what to do about the house once the time for that decision comes.  It seems as though these gemstones we've found would more than cover the cost of house."




Ryall and Roug don't wait past the point of Quioan's offer. They drop their keys in his palm and are nearly out of the clearing before the elf has finished putting the keys in his backpack. Daylily's command, however, stops them cold. They glance at each other worriedly, then decide it's the least they can do. Awkwardly, they hoist the carcass between them.

"'member, I'll check by that Inn o' yours for word," Ryall says. "You're an odd lot, but I owe y'all."

"Same goes for me," Roug says. 

The pair's rustling quickly fades as the others are left alone in the deepening sunset.

Daylily starts to follow the boot prints, but as before, once he's into the wood proper, the trail disappears. He can, however, track the boar's far less light-footed movements. It thrashed about moving west (the same direction the boot prints had seemed to go, back toward Venza) for about half a mile, then it seems to have either lost its target or its interest and stopped to rest briefly before its tracks turn back in the direction of the campsite, where it's not a logical leap to assume the party's presence caught its attention.

The sun is now nearly set. Daylily, Quioan, and Kazanto don't notice much difference, but the deepening shadows make it harder for Relic and Hlaalin to navigate. The canopy of the trees is fairly open, so between star and moonlight the elves and merfolk shouldn't have trouble continuing for a little while longer. When Kazanto produces her magical torch, the two humans find they aren't inclined to trip over anything, either. At this point, there appears to be no more trail to follow. The group could continue west hoping to find something, or Daylily's also fairly certain the road they took here is only a short jog south of their current position.


----------



## jbear (May 27, 2011)

I think we have done all we can tonight, friends. If out thief can shake off a boar, our chances of catching him in the dark ... are probably very low. If indeed Daylilly is right, and we are heading back towards Vezna, and the road is nearby, I think our next best bet is to rest tonight, and head back to Vezna at first light. Once back in Vezna we can pay the Gabbiano house a visit. Perhaps that is where our thief is heading.









*OOC:*


 Relic has lost hope of finding this guy in the dark, but at the slightest sign that the group prefers to press on he will change attitude and support the bold decision; he supports any decision that involves needing to get lucky


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2011)

*GM:*  FYI, folks, I won't be home for most of the Memorial Day weekend. It's unclear what kind of internet access I'll have. Sounds like a couple others may be gone, as well, though, so hopefully I don't hold you up too much.


----------



## Qik (May 28, 2011)

jbear said:


> I think we have done all we can tonight, friends...I think our next best bet is to rest tonight,




"I agree; it doesn't look likely that we'll be catching up with our object of pursuit any time soon, and there's no sense in pushing ourselves on through the night.  I say we camp here tonight, and move out at first light."

"We should also take turns on watch; I can take the first."

With that, Quioan unshoulders his pack, pulls out his bedroll, and prepares a small space for himself from which to conduct first watch.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (May 29, 2011)

"Good night, then! Wonderful day, thank you!"

Kazanto looks for a large rock to lie on, curls up, and goes to sleep.


----------



## maquise (May 29, 2011)

Hlaalen considers the day's events, then unrolls his bedroll, and prepares to sleep. He's not sure what to think of these people, yet.


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2011)

Ignoring the tingling in his feet that has gotten him into trouble more than a few times recently, Relic finds a soft dry spot to curl up and sleep.

Quioan, wake me when itsssss ... myyyyy ....a hhhhhhh ....

Relic stifles a yawn.

When it's my turn toooo.....ahhhhhhhh... take waash ...

Relic begins snoring gently lost in a dream of huts with giant chicken legs, flocks of flying boar and eating pork beneath the sea.


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2011)

Daylily hangs the haunch of boar off a low bough at the clearing's edge, and then settles in underneath the tree, turning up the collar of his furs.  "Waking me when you is need.  And maybe Elder Storyteller should resting his eyes tonight and not making watch, yes?" he says.

With that said, the barbarian closes his eyes and drops immediately into sleep.


----------



## jbear (May 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm glad that Daylily has noticed how miopic Relic is. He'll happily take watch, but I don't think he'd actually notice much til he was actually having his head lopped off.


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry for the big delay; had no real access over the holiday weekend.

So what's your watch schedule, guys? I'm not entirely sure who's participating and who's not. Remember the wizards will need 8 hours sleep (I don't believe it has to be continuous in Pathfinder, though someone could correct me) + 1 hour in order to prepare spells in the morning.


----------



## Qik (May 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, jk.

How about Quioan watches for about an hour, then we have Daylily, Kazanto, and Hlaalen at 3/2.5/2.5 hours each?  Means we're sleeping in a bit, but that way both Q. and Relic can get the sleep they need.  Otherwise, we could just go D./K./H. at ~3 hours each.

FYI, going to be running around a bit today, may not be back online until the evening.


----------



## Systole (May 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC watch planning]Pathfinder rules are really vague on sleep, except to say that wizards need 8 hours of (uninterrupted) rest to prepare spells, which then takes an hour.  It's probably best at this point to plan for about ten hours of camping.



Q will watch 1 hour (0-1), sleep 8, prep spells 1.
Daylily will sleep 1, watch 4 (1-5), sleep 5.  If you want to toss a Fort save my way for shorting the 8 hours down to 6, fair enough.  I'd rather have Daylily take it over the others.
Kaz will sleep 5, watch 2 (5-7), sleep 3.
Hlaalin will sleep 7, watch 2 (7-9) , sleep 1.
Relic will sleep 8, prep 1, and have 1 free hour.

During the last hour, Q and Relic will both be awake and possibly prepping spells.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
I'll agree to this.
[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Should be fine. I only need 2 minutes to fill my extract slots.


----------



## Qik (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good plan, Sys.

Maquise, I'm jealous.


----------



## jbear (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 That's a good plan. Relic especially likes it! During his free hour he'll do some yoga 
Joking! He'll "watch" the last hour while he prepares everyone a nice breakfast taking kebab sized chunks off the pork-monster and skewering them on sticks to cook over the coals of the still hot embers from the fire I'm sure someone is going to start at some point when the night gets a bit too chilly. I'll be more useful/less blind when I reach level 2 and gain darkvision. Relic will also check if the remains of the hawk remain frozen in his sack, if not he will use Ray of Frost to freeze it again so it doesn't start rotting on the way back to town.







[sblock=Spells Prepared] Cantrips: 1 Daze, 2 Resistance, 3 Ray of Frost 
Lvl 1: Charm Person, Sleep, Shocking Grasp [/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Any reason you're memorizing Daze twice?  Considering you get unlimited uses out of it... 

My spells: 0: Ghost Sound, Detect Magic, Message   1: Enlarge Person, Mage Armor, Gravity Bow


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Repeated apologies for the delay, but yesterday was especially crazy at work, and as you can see below, I had more to prep for this post than just a pretty morning description.       

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Systole said:
			
		

> Daylily will sleep 1, watch 4 (1-5), sleep 5.  If you want to toss a Fort save my way for shorting the 8 hours down to 6, fair enough.  I'd rather have Daylily take it over the others.




As you said, Pathfinder's pretty vague on sleep deprivation. If you'd decided to travel all night without rest, I'd have asked for some Con checks, but I know plenty of people who get by on 6 hours a night, none of whom are in heroic physical condition, so it would seem overmuch to ask for one as far as I'm concerned.[/sblock]

The party settles in for the night, sleepers setting their bags and arms nearby while the watch cycles through the night. The stars and moon are more than bright enough for the elves and Kazanto, and by the time Hlaalin wakes for his own shift, it's cold enough that he needn't fear making the others too warm as he piles on more wood to help his normal human vision.

The first hour of the shift passes without incident, and the alchemist lets him mind wander, mulling over an elixir formula he's been contemplating, and is thus startled when he hears low growling, and spins around. The others wake to the sound of menacing barking, and see a pair of wolves rushing Hlaalin! 

[sblock=ooc]Just so no one thinks I'm picking on Hlaalin, I did roll randomly for when this attack would happen:

Hour of attack. (1d10=9)

Stealth and perception checks:
Wolf stealth: Wolves Stealth (1d20+6=19)
Hlaalin perception: Perception vs. Wolves (1d20+5=8)
And, on the off chance a sleeping party member was especially lucky: Sleeping perception checks: Relic, Quioan, Daylily, Kazanto (1d20-11=2, 1d20-6=7, 1d20-4=-3, 1d20-11=-4)

Sorry, Hlaalin, but the dice, they were against you. The wolves moved to Hlaalin in the surprise round. We're now in round one. Wolf initiative is 10. Anyone rolling above that can act before them. 

Sleepers: No one was wearing anything heavier than light armor, so I assumed you were sleeping in it (Pathfinder has no penalty for that, at least). No need to worry about donning armor. However, unless someone can convince me you were sleeping standing up (and you'd have to work pretty hard on that one), you're prone. Standing from prone is a move action. Drawing / readying a weapon is also a move action. 

Casters haven't finished their rest and prep yet, so previous expenditures still apply. My records indicate the following. Let me know if I'm off somewhere:

Kazanto: -1 HP, used: 2x Bless
Relic: Used: sleep
Quioan: used: 1 arrow, enlarge person
Daylily: used: 2 rounds rage
Hlaalin: used: 1 bomb[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 2, 2011)

As the wolves advance on Hlaalin, Daylily mutters in his sleep, "You no ... zzz ... take bacon."









*OOC:*


If Hlaalin goes first and steps back:
Action #1: Stand up.
Action #2: Move approximately in front of Hlaalin while drawing BFH (preferably in a way that doesn't draw AoO).

If Hlaalin is standing his ground or Daylily goes first:
Action #1: Stand up.
Action #2: Move to flank the northern wolf while drawing BFH (preferably in a way that doesn't draw AoO).

EDIT: Whoo-hoo!  Natural 1!  This means jbear will roll a 20, I'm sure.

Assuming things have turned into a complete cluster by the time Daylily acts, he may change his actions.  Probably not much.


----------



## Qik (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Getting back at us for downing the boar so easily?  







Quioan's eyes snap open to daylight as the sound of growling wolves hits his eyes.  On his feet in an instant, he assimilates the situation even as he moves into action.  Realizing that his decision lies between moving in position to cast a spell (which, if the wolves resist, would place him twenty feet from his weapons and therefore defenseless) and attacking with his bow from his current position, Quioan opts for the latter.  Moving his left hand in the familiar arcane patterns and muttering under his breath, his right hand resting on his bow, Quioan felt a rush of weighted energy surge through his body and lodge itself into his weapon.  The spell complete, he began to lift his bow and sight his target...









*OOC:*


My debate was between rushing in close with the intention of casting color spray next round or to stick where I am and use my bow.  As I wrote IC, the former was too much of an all-or-nothing move for my liking.  I also figured it made sense to cast gravity bow, since it was going to be until next round until I could fire anyway.

Initiative: 1d20+5=11

Round 1 Actions: Stand (move action), Cast Gravity Bow (standard action)

I considered listing my actions for next round as well, but figured I would hold off.  jk, just for future reference, do you have a preference in that regard (acting one round at a time or queuing them up if it's doable)?

Also, I've used Mage Armor in addition to the expenditures you've listed.


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2011)

*GM:*  Qik's post nudged me on a couple other environmental factors, and apologies for not having them in the previous post:

1) It's not actually daylight quite yet. Between the moon/pre-dawn and the fire, though, there aren't any vision penalties for now.

2) The orange blobby thing is your campfire. It doesn't provide concealment, though obviously moving through it would trigger fire damage. You can douse it, but at that point I would be inclined to give vision penalties to Hlaalin and Relic since they don't have low light vision.     



Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Getting back at us for downing the boar so easily?




        *GM:*  I haven't gotten anyone yet. I fully expect the wolves' awesome stealth will now be counteracted by horrible attack rolls.       



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I considered listing my actions for next round as well, but figured I would hold off.  jk, just for future reference, do you have a preference in that regard (acting one round at a time or queuing them up if it's doable)?
> ...




        *GM:*  Ah, thanks. I'd forgotten that one.

As for multiple round actions: unless you think you might be unable to update for a day or so, I think I'd prefer avoiding it. It seems likely to muddle things in combination with the first-post group initiative.


----------



## maquise (Jun 2, 2011)

Hlaalen finds wolves upon him! He pulls out a small flask and downs it. His body seems to morph, growing bulkier and more brutish in appearance. He draws his dagger.


ACTIONS: 
Move: draw dagger
Standard: Imbibe CON mutagen.


----------



## jbear (Jun 2, 2011)

Relic stands to his feet awakened rudely by the noise. There is no time to think so he raises his hand towards the wolves. He hesitates a split second. The Alchemist is caught between the beasts. Un willing to risk putting his ally to sleep and leaving the wolves to devour him he decides to target only one wolf. 

[sblock=Draconic:  Achlessh, Venjhts, Arrenchss e Darmach! ] Wings, Wind, Sand and Sleep! [/sblock]

The battered pewter ring on Relics hand flares to life and a ghosthly eagle surges from it and swoops down upon one of the wolves and a gentle lullaby is faintly heard on the wind.









*OOC:*


 Relic stands up and uses his bonded ring to cast Sleep on the wolf at L9. He cast it so the area doesn't affect Hlaleen. Or anyone else that moves in. 

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] :4! Wohoo! Kicked your ass!


----------



## Qik (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wow - hope our attack rolls are better than our initiative.


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Just waiting for [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] to see if Kazanto reacts faster than the wolves, then I can post the full round and we'll be in group-posting mode.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 4, 2011)

Kazanto awakens, to the sound of growls... "What is that sound? It's like a 狼..."

Keeping low to the ground, she reaches out for her crossbow and the strange, heat-filled language begins to pour forth. The campfire appears to undulate a moment, as if the flames took on some kind of liquid form, and then the heat fills her companions once more, reassuring as warm morning brew.

OOC: Bless and ready crossbow. Yes, I'm still prone.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2011)

Quioan is the only one swift enough to orient himself before the wolves strike. He reaches out to his bow, muttering an arcane phrase even as he draws the string back.

But he hasn't the time to aim properly before the wolves lunge forward. The first seems agitated by the waking people, his jaws snapping nothing but thin air. The second however, takes advantage of Hlaalin's flailing to recover, sinking its teeth deep into his leg. It yanks at the alchemist's balance, but the man manages to stay standing. 

Relic and Kazanto both toss more magic into the air, the latter preparing her crossbow from her position on the ground. Meanwhile, Relic invokes the power of his ring, and as the ghostly eagle lands, the southernmost wolf's eyes roll up in its head. It falls to the ground, unconscious. 

Hlaalin, hissing at the wound to his leg, draws his dagger to defend himself, swiftly quaffing his mutagen. His brow grows more pronounced, but his expression makes it clear he's less bothered by the wound now than he was before.

By that time, Daylilly has run in a wide arc to come around behind the still-conscious wolf, his hammer threatening the creature as it crouches and prepares to defend itself.

[sblock=OOC]Quioan acts before wolves, but everyone else is in the free-for-all afterward. Qik, both readying a weapon and standing are move actions (Daylilly can move and draw because his BAB is +1). I didn't pay close enough attention until I was readying the round. Sorry about that. I figured you'd want the bow more than standing, so Quioan readied his bow (move action) and cast Gravity Bow (standard). You're still prone for now.

Wolves:
Attack and damage vs Hlaalin:
Bite attacks, wolf 1 & 2 (1d20+2=4, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+2=14, 1d6+1=6)
Wolf 2 hits (Hlaalin is still flat-footed at this point in the round), doing 6 points of damage
Trip attack. (1d20+2=8) Fails.

Wolf 1 Will save vs sleep:
Will Save DC 15 (1d20+1=2) Fails

Rassin' frassin sleep spell. 

Quioan still gets one round's action before the wolf can act again.

Everyone remember to add Bless to your attacks, and remember the -4 penalty for shooting into melee if you choose to fire. 

(I'd feel bad about all these extra factors if half the attackers hadn't fallen to the ground in the first 10 seconds. )[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


So basically Qik acts again, then wolves act, then we're free for all?

I'm going to be AFK until Monday, so if stuff gets moving before that, Daylily's action will be ragesmash.  Or if tripped: stand up then ragesmash.  Feel free to make rolls for me.

P.S. Technically, Daylily has used three rage rounds -- one for the hawks, two for the boar.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So basically Qik acts again, then wolves act, then we're free for all?
> ...




        *GM:*  You've got it right in terms of the order of things. Noted the extra round of rage. Thanks for bein' honest.


----------



## Qik (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


For what it's worth, I had actually intended to do things in the opposite order - stand last round and ready my bow this round.  The whole mention of the bow IC was more for flavor.  But it doesn't really affect things, so no biggie.

jbear, Relic is a sleep ninja.  







Rising from where he had slept, his bow now coursing with arcanic power, Quioan took aim and fired at the wolf north of Hlaalin just as its bite found its mark.  The magic-infused arrow began to expand in size even as it left his bow, but the narrow window between the alchemist and the raging barbarian proves to be too little, and the arrow falls just short of its target.









*OOC:*


Firing at the wolf north of Hlaalin (the one still awake).

Attack (+5 Dex, +1 MW, +1 PBS, +1 Bless, -4 Melee): 1d20+4=11

Ugh - goddamn penalty for firing into melee.  Can't wait until I get precise shot.  Wasn't quite sure if the wolf was within 30' (not sure how to count diagonals), but it doesn't seem like it'll matter anyway.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2011)

As the magically-oversized arrow flies toward it, the wolf cowers low, dodging. Hlaalin's transformation seems to have unnerved the beast; that, or it recognizes the recklessness of Daylily's stance. Either way, it turns its attention to the barbarian. Daylily barely dodges as the teeth snap closed on thin air. 

Growling, its animal instincts recognizing the danger of being surrounded, the wolf backs away a step, closer to its sleeping packmate.

[sblock=ooc]Wolf 1 is still asleep.

Wolf 2: Wolf 2 attack Daylilly (1d20+2=12, 1d6+1=6) Miss. 

5' step to L8.

Okay, everyone has a turn now, first-post = first-act[/sblock]


----------



## maquise (Jun 5, 2011)

Hlaalin stabs at the sleeping wolf with his dagger.


----------



## jbear (Jun 5, 2011)

Relic's eyes widen in disbelief as the Alchemist prods the sleeping wolf with his dagger, waking it and showing utter disdain for the magically enduced slumber he had inflicted on the beast. As he moves in to the fray he shouts angrily at Hlaalen:

You fool! What on earth are you thinking! I should have put you to sleep as well!!

He circles around the wolves with care before moving in behind them to unleash a shocking burst of electric energy, releasing the sudden overwhelming anger at the Alchemist's foolishness upon the wolves.









*OOC:*


 You realise the sleeping wolf was basically taken out of the fight, and your scratch with the dagger just woke him back up? You wanted the fight to be more exciting?

Anyway ...

Relic circles behinds the wolves avoiding OAtks: M12, L12, K11, J10 --> K9
Then Lightning Flash catching both wolves: 1d6+2 (+1 from Bless) DMG + Dazzled for 1d4 rounds unless they save Reflex vs DC 14 (and half dmg)

Edit: Ooops sorry about the attack roll, I accidentlry rolled a d20 instead of a d6 ... and wht do you know ... my friend 'the one' ! Can I use it as my OAtk when the now not sleeping wolf stands up?


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Actually, because he rolled double (crit) damage and labelled it as CDG, I'm assuming Hlaalin is actually performing a Coup de gras. I'm going to resolve this much of the round based on that, and I don't think anyone's likely to object, since once again the dice love you guys.      

Hlaalin aims his dagger at the exposed heart of the sleeping wolf, and in doing so, opens himself up to the snarling maw of its conscious pack mate. It fails to connect, however, though Hlaalin does not. Blood pours into a large pool from the dagger wound as the peacefully-rising chest of the sleeping wolf ceases to rise. 

Relic swings around next to the body of the dead wolf and crackling electricity bursts out around him. The surviving wolf yelps at the attack and seems to swoon a bit from the brilliant flash the bolt makes. 

[sblock=ooc]Wolf 2 AoO AoO vs. Hlaalin (1d20+2=5, 1d6+1=7) Miss

Wolf 1 survives the damage, but must make a Fort save vs. death (DC 10 +5 damage):

Fort save vs. death. (1d20+5=13) Fails. 

Wolf 1 is Dead

Wolf 2 Reflex save:  Reflex save vs. Lightning flash (1d20+5=10) Fails.

Wolf 2 takes 1 damage and is Dazzled (-1 attack rolls) for the next 4 rounds.

Daylily, Kazanto, and Quioan can still act this round[/sblock]

        *GM:*  ETA: I wasn't looking closely enough. Sorry jbear, but Bless only adds a bonus to attack, not damage. And the Lightning flash ability reads "This flash deals 1d6 points of electricity damage + 1 point for every two wizard levels you possess" without the "(minimum +1)" annotation, which leads me to believe there's no bonus to the damage at 1st level. I think you actually only did 1 damage. You did dazzle it for 4 rounds, though.


----------



## Systole (Jun 6, 2011)

"Doggie play?" Daylily snarls.  The veins stand out on his neck and arms stand out as he brings the hammer down.  However, the swing is completely wild, and the barbarian's earthbreaker does nothing more than embed itself in the dirt.









*OOC:*


A swing ... and a miss.  I believe I said something about inheriting jbear's rolls?  FYI jk, Daylily wasn't into rage until the beginning of this round.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 6, 2011)

Kazanto, having not yet risen, places a bolt in her crossbow and aims. "非常に多くの脚..."

She fires.


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Hm. Perhaps the dice just hate all of us.  

Quioan still has actions for this round, then it's wolfie's turn again


----------



## jbear (Jun 6, 2011)

Relic's eyes widen even further now that he is close enough to actually see what is going on, and realises Hlaalin has plunged his dagger right into the wolf's heart.

Oh, dear me ... damn these eyes. Forgive me young man! You have slain the beast and I have doubted you! I am the fool! 









*OOC:*


 [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] Sorry mate, my bad. I hadn't understood you were slaying the wolf. mrmmffcggrrmmmfph* (sound of me eating my words)
[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] DOH! I seem to have annoted that incorrectly on my character sheet, which is what I use as my reference. I'll make sure I edit that! When it says caster level, does that mean wizard only or the sum of all my caster levels? As in, if I go Oracle at lvl 2 does it go up or stay the same? Sorry about Bless as well! For some reason I thought it was atk and dmg. I'll get there, I'm sure ... smacks self around back of head* ...  
[MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] sorry about the string of terrible rolls... not only is it hard to shake but it seems infectious as well! Even the wolves have caught it! It's funny, in my other play by post game I've rolled 3 20s so far ... but the one time it was a crit and I rolled to confirm ... a 1 ... hehehe, what a tease!


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2011)

jbear said:


> [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] DOH! I seem to have annoted that incorrectly on my character sheet, which is what I use as my reference. I'll make sure I edit that! When it says caster level, does that mean wizard only or the sum of all my caster levels? As in, if I go Oracle at lvl 2 does it go up or stay the same? Sorry about Bless as well! For some reason I thought it was atk and dmg. I'll get there, I'm sure ... smacks self around back of head* [/OOC]




        *GM:*  No worries. I get confused on what's attack + damage and what's just attack, too. I only caught it 'cause I'd recently looked up the spell. 

As to caster level, it's my understanding that it's your wizard level only. Some abilities are 'all caster levels,' (I believe you can, for example, stack caster levels in familiar-granting classes if you have more than one) but they should list that in their description. There are some feats which can increase your effective caster level for certain purposes, as well, I think. But in general, taking levels in one class doesn't provide additional level-based benefits in the other.


----------



## Qik (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Apologies for the delay all - I'm on the road for the next two weeks, so my internet access is a bit dodgy (should be able to get to it every day, but just wanted to issue a warning).







From his position on the other side of the campfire, Quioan quickly nocks a second arrow and lets it fly.









*OOC:*


Attack: 1d20+4=12
Damage: 2d6+2=8
Hope I hit - I know that's close...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2011)

jkason said:


> *GM:*  No worries. I get confused on what's attack + damage and what's just attack, too. I only caught it 'cause I'd recently looked up the spell.
> 
> As to caster level, it's my understanding that it's your wizard level only. Some abilities are 'all caster levels,' (I believe you can, for example, stack caster levels in familiar-granting classes if you have more than one) but they should list that in their description. There are some feats which can increase your effective caster level for certain purposes, as well, I think. But in general, taking levels in one class doesn't provide additional level-based benefits in the other.




[lurk]
there is a feat, I think, for that. it would be practiced spell caster. i know it is 3.5, just not sure if it is Pathfinder. it stacks yourn secondary class levels to your primary spell caster levels up to a limit of total hd and 4 addtl non spell caster levels.
[/lurk]


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2011)

The wolf lashes out at the wizard who caused it pain, but, still seeing spots, it snaps at nothing but air as another of Quioan's magically-grown arrows flies over head, sticking in the dirt and vibrating wildly as it shrinks back to normal size. 

Even as the archer elf is chastising himself, he suddenly catches movement near Relic's pack, still on the ground from where it was laid for the night. There's a wriggling from inside, and as he watches, a weasel wearing a gold collar exits, dragging the mostly-thawed hawk corpse out of the elder wizard's bag with it.

The small animal looks Quioan's direction, and he catches the glint of something else: the creature appears to have two keys hooked to its collar! A quick glance at Quioan's pack shows that the top flap of it, too, has been opened.

The weasel, whether sensing its detection or merely having completed its task, quickly skitters for the trees with the hawk body in tow.

[sblock=OOC]Wolf Attack (dazzled) vs. Relic;damage;trip check (1d20+1=3, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+2=13) Miss.

Weasel Stealth check (1d20+14=26)

Perception check Kazanto, Quioan (Q distracted -5, distance -1) (1d20-1=9, 1d20-2=18) Natural 20. Quioan auto-succeeds the check. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 7, 2011)

Undeterred, the barbarian takes another swing.  This time, the hammer comes down on the wolf's neck with a snapping sound, driving the animal down into the dirt.


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2011)

Catching sight of the weasel, Quioan quickly turns his attention to it in hopes of dropping it before it flees.  He makes chase in order to get a clear shot, sets his feet, and then lets an arrow fly.









*OOC:*


I'll move to M13 and then fire at the weasel.

Attack: 1d20+8=21
Damage: 2d6+2=11

Let's hope I dropped him.


----------



## maquise (Jun 7, 2011)

Hlaalin turns to the wolf, to find the beast smashed by Daylily's hammer. 
"I need a weapon," he growls at no one in particular, glaring at his dagger.

Turning to Relic, he mutters unintelligibly.


----------



## jbear (Jun 7, 2011)

Relic feeling several bolts fly close past him turns to his ranged companions. As he is about to open his mouth to say something Quioan fires a shot off into the trees. The old man follows the line of shot and spots the weasle dragging away his frozen bird.

Why you little weasle! Thief! Stop that thief he shouts alerting the rest of the group to the weasle's escape.









*OOC:*


 If the wolf is still alive Relic will use Lightning Flash on it again to hopefully finish it off. If that does finish it off he he will move over to the weasel, ready to hit it with an OAtk if it attempts to run away: Square L15 (straight line down and then in avoiding OAtks); If it doesn't he take s a 5 ft step back away from the wolf and shouts and points toward the weasle.

If Daylily killed the wolf he moves to the same square and uses Lightning Flash on the weasle instead

Sorry to get in the way of ranged attackers but it looks like the weasle is about to disappear into the trees.


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2011)

The party seems to have finally sloughed off the last grogginess of sleep. Daylily first, smashing in the side of the wolf's skull with a single blow. It lets out a high-pitched yelp before crumpling to the ground.

Quioan's attack is even more impressive. For a third time, Quioan's arrow grows as it arches through the air. It takes the weasel completely by surprise, ripping both it and the hawk corpse it carries in two. 

Relic spins around, looking for another foe on which he can unleash his elemental spark, but none materialize. In a few moments, the chitter of early morning birds returns. For now, it appears, the party is once again alone.

        *GM:*  Ah, well, all good plans. At least they lasted longer than the birds. 

Combat's over. 200 xp of the canine and mustelid variety per character.


----------



## jbear (Jun 7, 2011)

Wonderful shot Master Scorchsong! A little too marvellous ... but that can't be helped.

Relic  kneels down next to the massacred hawk, blasting the grizzly bits with a blast of ice to freeze the most liquid bits and drops the mass of feathered mess back into its sack.

Not much proof ... but it's what we've got.

Relic looks to the sky with a yawn.

If I could just get an hour or two more sleep ... and an hour to study my spells ... then I can make us some breakfast and we could be on our way.

Still a little dozy, Relic looks from the wolves to the weasle and from the weasle to the wolf.

Hawks, and boars, and wolves and weasles ... oh my. I don't know these woods, but a wolf attack doesn't seem an unlikely  possibility. But a thieving weasle ... and is that ... a collar? It seems too much coincidence to be true.

Relic closes his eyes and raises his hand towards the weasle. The wind stirs his hair and beard as he concentrates first upon the weasle, its collar and then the wolves in an attempt to detect any kind magical residue on the creatures. He shares anything he discovers with the group before giving the collar a closer look to judge its value or a possible inscription, before offering it to anyone interested to take a look as well.

He then repacks his backpack, making sure nothing else was taken, and seeing that Quioan's pack was also rifled, shows interest and asks if anything was stolen from his pack, and if so what. He settles back down where he was, using his pack as a pillow, and dozes back off to sleep despite himself.









*OOC:*


 Relic casts Detect Magic on the weasle and then the Wolves. He appraises the collar and checks it for any telltale signs or inscriptions


----------



## Systole (Jun 7, 2011)

Daylily exhales deeply, and leans on his hammer, clearly fatigued, but with a smile on his face.  "So muches attack from wildlife animal," he says.  "I was missing Jirago, but here place is like home.  Is happy feel."

After a half a minute of rest or so, Daylily sets down to gutting and cleaning the wolves, this time throwing the liver away with the other offal.  He's clearly impressed by Hlaalin's kill.  "Very cleans!" he remarks.  "Is good pelt you will getting for this."


----------



## Qik (Jun 7, 2011)

jbear said:


> Wonderful shot Master Scorchsong! A little too marvellous ... but that can't be helped.




Quioan grins: "Thanks, old dog - I was fortunate to catch sight of the sneaky bastard before he made off into the trees.  Glad I was able to make the shot count - for a moment it looked as though he was going to make it to the treeline before I could get a shot off."

Taking the weasel's collar from Relic, Quioan inspected it on his own.  As he turned it over in his hands, he mused out loud: "Don't see many trained weasels - perhaps it was our mystery man's familiar?  Would make sense that he'd have some magic up his sleeve, given what we've seen thus far."









*OOC:*


Perception check on the collar: 1d20+4=13
Not sure what knowledge I could use; nature?  1d20+6=12

If it's something else, just use the 6 plus the applicable modifier.


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2011)

Relic and Quioan both take turns examining the weasel and its collar as Daylily sets to once again preparing the party's enemies for eating later.

[sblock=Relic]Relic's arcane sight reveals no auras. It appears that the only thing the weasel took from his own bag was the hawk corpse with its jesses still attached. 

The collar seems to be of rather fine quality. Beyond the gold it's fashioned with, there are a few very small gemstones inlaid along the edges. A hook on the front holds the two keys and the back has the stylized "G" engraving that seems to have become omnipresent in the party's life. 

If his guess is right, the collar's likely to sell for around 190 gold, give or take.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]The collar has yet another of the stylized "G" symbols engraved on it. Well crafted and light, there are a few very small gemstones inlaid along the edges. Two familiar-looking keys hang from a hook on the front; a quick check of his own bag tells Quioan the two keys he received from Ryall and Roug are missing.

The body itself seems rather unremarkable. Quioan knows that weasels are a raiding animal, though they tend to go for chickens in coops rather than hawks in bags.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 8, 2011)

Relic whistles softly as he hands the golden collar to Quioan.

The Gabbiano family are making us rich send us such richly adorned pets, and dropping their gems for us to find. That's almost another 200 gp right there. And there is no doubt that it bears their mark, as the hawks did. I'm not detecting anything magical about either the weasle or the wolves, so the combined attack may well be a well timed  coincidence. Then again, it may not. If it is indeed our thief's familiar, we have just poked him in the eye and broken one of his fingers. I wonder what locks the keys attached will open. 

Relic yawns and rubs his blurry eyes.

He kneels downand freezes the weasle with a Ray of Frost before dumping it in a second sack and stowing it in  his backpack.

I'd like to .... yawn ... to ... yawn ... carry on as soon as possible. But i think we should go to the Gabbiano's as well prepared as possible. So ... yawn ... Master Scorchsong and I need to study our spells ... yawn ...but I'm not sure I can do that without a little more sleep









*OOC:*


 How much longer does Relic need to sleep before he can begin studying his spells?


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Again, Pathfinder is kind of iffy when it comes to rest.  Paizo only says that arcane casters get spells after eight hours of uninterrupted rest.  However, on the Paizo boards, the accepted house ruling was that arcane casters needed +1 hours of rest for every interruption.  Otherwise it gets kind of stupid.

It's up to jk, but if the attack happened between hour 7-8 of rest, the discussion I found indicated that instead of needing 0-1, you should need 1-2.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2011)

*GM:*  I believe these are the relevant passages, from the Magic section of online SRD:



> Rest
> 
> To prepare his daily spells, a wizard must first sleep for 8 hours. The wizard does not have to slumber for every minute of the time, but he must refrain from movement, combat, spellcasting, skill use, conversation, or any other fairly demanding physical or mental task during the rest period. *If his rest is interrupted, each interruption adds 1 hour to the total amount of time he has to rest in order to clear his mind*, and he must have at least 1 hour of uninterrupted rest immediately prior to preparing his spells. If the character does not need to sleep for some reason, he still must have 8 hours of restful calm before preparing any spells.
> 
> ...




Bolding mine. Note that the divine caster section has a similar mention of recent casting limits.

The attack happened in hour 9. So, Relic was actually fully rested but not had time to prepare. Quioan would have been short 1 hour, I believe. So Relic can start his hour prep now, while Quioan will need another 2 hours before prep.

Based on the most recent combat, Quioan will have to prepare one fewer 1st level spell than normal, though he's welcome to use one of his slots to re-prepare gravity bow, of course. 

Other expenditures made during this combat would also count against character daily uses. So Relic has used his bonded object spell for the day as well as one of his Lightning Flash attacks, Kazanto is down one 1st level spell, and Daylily has used two rounds of rage. 

It looks like mutagens have no daily limit, but Hlaalin would have to spend an hour brewing a new one.


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I thought it was hour 7, not hour 9. Bleh.

However, from your quote: "He must have at least 1 hour of uninterrupted rest immediately prior to preparing his spells."

So Daylily will have 4 rounds of rage to use today, then?


----------



## jkason (Jun 8, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry, I thought it was hour 7, not hour 9. Bleh.
> ...




        *GM:*  This is why I try to provide references: I'm always managing to miss something. Thanks for catching that one, Systole. So, it's 1 hour rest + 1 hour prep for Relic, 2 hours rest +1 hour prep for Quioan.

For rage, I have Daylily's per day at 5 (4 +1 Con). With two rounds used, he'd be down to 3, unless I'm missing a modifier? (which is entirely possible, as we've just seen.  )


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


My bad on the rage points.  For some reason, I thought he had a 14 Con.


----------



## Qik (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Right, so is everyone cool with Q getting the sleep necessary to reprepare his spells?  Otherwise, I'm down to one use of my bonded object, which is doable, but far from ideal.


----------



## jbear (Jun 8, 2011)

An hour later Relic sits bolt upright from his deep sleep. He gives himself a sharp slap in the face and splashes some water in his  eyes.

Come on you lazy old fool,  wake up!

Relic takes his spellbook from his pack and  settles down to focus on preparing  and then  learning his spells.

[sblock= Spells Memorised] 
Cantrips: Ice Ray,  Resistance, Daze
Lvl 1: Charm Person, Sleep, Shocking Grasp
Bonded Ring Used
Lightning Flash: 6/7 Uses left
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 8, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Right, so is everyone cool with Q getting the sleep necessary to reprepare his spells? Otherwise, I'm down to one use of my bonded object, which is doable, but far from ideal.











*OOC:*


We were already cutting our rest period pretty tight, so we're still doing pretty well even with an extra hour.  Besides, a lack of battlefield control is a lot more likely to hurt us than losing an extra hour on a cold trail.







Hearing Relic's exhortations, Daylily opens one eye, then adjusts the wolf corpse he was using for a pillow and goes back to sleep.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 9, 2011)

"Hmm? Did I doze off again? Wait, what is this? More pork?"

Having utterly failed to rise during the last combat, Kazanto stretches, standing on her hands a moment as she whips her tail around. A sheen of water mystically appears and drips down her body. 

"Ugh, so dry out here..."

Looking around, she pulls herself up, wondering if it is her watch.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2011)

The pre-dawn passes without further incident. Having had his internal resources taxed a bit more by the timing of the wolf attack than his fellow wizard, Quioan meditates a while longer than the others, but as there is wolf and/or pork to fry up for breakfast, and the nasty wolf bite Hlaalin took to tend to, the impact is relatively nominal. 

As Relic finishes his morning preparation, Quioan takes his place in the quiet spot the older wizard readied. Relic, for his part, finds that the torn-asunder animal bodies, now being smaller individually, have a tendency to thaw rather quickly, and that they smell a bit more each time that happens. He'll have to keep a much closer eye on maintaining their frozen state, it seems, or else be in competition with Daylily for most pungent party member.

        *GM:*  Kazanto would have healed her lost hit point overnight, but Hlaalin's still down 6 from the wolf attack. Didn't want to assume resources, so I just thought I'd note it. You can assume that whatever you do to treat it fits in the above prep time, so there's no further delay. 

Other than that, just let me know what the plan is going forward.


----------



## Qik (Jun 9, 2011)

Having finished his spell preparation, Quioan followed the pleasant smell of fresh cooked boar back to camp.  Stretching, he inquired the others: "Well then, shall we get on the move?" 









*OOC:*


Prepared Spells: 
0: Ghost Sound, Detect Magic, Message 
1: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow


----------



## Systole (Jun 9, 2011)

Daylily pokes around the weasel tracks a bit, more out of curiosity than anything else. Perhaps the tracks lead back to a nest of some sort, containing more of the weasel creatures? "These weasel-rats, is do they make nest?" he asks. "Is look convenient sizes for hunt and eat, so if is make nest with many weasel, would be good hunt."

However, he's got more than enough meat for the time being, and the party seems to be eager to go, so his investigation will be quick and half-hearted.

"Road is being south of here," he says, poking through the underbrush, looking for a trail. "Cannot find man-tracks, but maybe house-thief is going west on roads?"









*OOC:*


When it comes to traveling, Daylily will be carrying the wolf carcasses and the remainder of the leg of pork, unless one of the others wants to continue to munch on it.  Assuming 100 pound wolves, -25% for cleaning and gutting, he's almost certainly going to be up into a heavy load.

Man I hope you stop throwing wildlife at us, jk, or else Daylily won't be able to move.  There's just no way he's going to leave behind perfectly good food, though.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2011)

[sblock=Daylily]Though the creature is light, Daylily manages to find its tracks. He can see where it moved around behind the party, first to Quioan's pack, then to Relic's. Its original tracks into the camp come from the south, into the woods and in the direction of the road if he wants to follow them.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2011)

I am ready to leave when you are, just say the word. The road sounds like a good idea, less chance of ... oh, I don't know ... a bear attack I suppose would be all we are missing at this stage. If you could find the weasles tracks they will more than likely lead us to our rather troublesome ranger. Normal weasles ... weasle-rats ... don't wear golden collars with keys on them. 

Relic mumbles a prayer to the Wind under his breath while he waits.


----------



## Systole (Jun 9, 2011)

Daylily points out the tracks to the rest of the party. "Weasel-rat came for shiny things, then was smell Elder Storyteller's bird, I am think. Is come from nearing the road. Maybe we is find nest during walking to road?"

As he loads the second wolf corpse on to his shoulders, he grunts slightly.  "I no hope for bear.  Am not think I can carrying a bear."









*OOC:*


Daylily's is sharing information. Everyone is welcome to take a look at the sblock above.

If the party does indead head south, Daylily definitely wants to follow the tracks. He's not planning to hunt anything at the moment, but he's always interested in learning about the this continent's game animals, for future reference.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2011)

Systole said:


> As he loads the second wolf corpse on to his shoulders, he grunts slightly.  "I no hope for bear.  Am not think I can carrying a bear."




        *GM:*  Holding off on pushing things forward to make sure no one else wants to do anything at the campsite / suggest an alternate plan. But I did want to verify: if Daylily's carrying the entire wolf carcass, I think that should put him pretty squarely into his medium load. There aren't a whole lot of immediate problems that causes so far as I can tell, but figured it was due diligence on my part to note it.


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm, towards the road, you say ... 

snif snif snif ...

Oh  dear ... we  should really move as fast as possible to give these bits  back  to their  master before the smell overpowers my resolve.

Relic spends a few moments freezing the creatures in the sacks before setting off. He keeps this up every ten minutes or so as they make their way to the road and then back towards town.


----------



## Systole (Jun 9, 2011)

jkason said:


> *GM:*  Holding off on pushing things forward to make sure no one else wants to do anything at the campsite / suggest an alternate plan. But I did want to verify: if Daylily's carrying the entire wolf carcass, I think that should put him pretty squarely into his medium load. There aren't a whole lot of immediate problems that causes so far as I can tell, but figured it was due diligence on my part to note it.












*OOC:*


At 60 lbs gear + 20 pounds pork + 150 pounds of wolf ( 2 wolves X 100 lbs alive x 75% gutted) = ~230 lbs.  I think Daylily is into heavy load, actually.  Unless the wolves were scrawny.  I'm assuming he could drop them as a free action, though.

If we do end up killing more wildlife, he's going to want to build a travois.


----------



## maquise (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hlaalen is going to need some time to brew up another mutagen. The extracts won't take long after that.


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> At 60 lbs gear + 20 pounds pork + 150 pounds of wolf ( 2 wolves X 100 lbs alive x 75% gutted) = ~230 lbs.  I think Daylily is into heavy load, actually.  Unless the wolves were scrawny.  I'm assuming he could drop them as a free action, though.
> ...




        *GM:*  Wolf over his shoulder seems perfectly reasonable for a free action drop. How is he carrying the pork shank? So long as he's carrying it as opposed to looping any kind of cord to him, he should be able to drop that, too. 

I'll admit it does seem rather awkward insofar as allowing proper tracking, but RAW it all works, so with the 'don't strap it to you if you want a free drop' proviso, have at.      



maquise said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hlaalen is going to need some time to brew up another mutagen. The extracts won't take long after that.




        *GM:*  As far as I can tell, Alchemists don't have the same rest requirements, so 
you can go ahead and assume Hlaalin brewed his mutegen and extracts while Relic and then Quioan were preparing their spells. Just update your prep list if it's changed.


----------



## jbear (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Can Kazanto heal Hlaalen? With 6 hps lost if we go into a dangerous fight he could go down  pretty easily. There is 3 or 4 hours to do whatever was needed while me Quioan are preparing spells etc, right?


----------



## Systole (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd assume the wolves are thrown over a shoulder or in some kind of fireman's carry.  In my mind, it would be heavy without being particularly awkward, but on the other hand I've no personal experience in slinging wolf corpses around.  The pork shank can be hanging off his belt.

If something comes up, I imagine he could shrug off the carcasses easily, which will drop him to a light load even with the pork shank.

Sorry for all the mechanics regarding the meat.  I just can't see Daylily leaving it there.  Actually, I can't see him even beginning to grasp the idea that maybe leaving meat behind is a possibility.

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - Some canines have toxic levels of vitamin A in their livers.  Without knowing this particular species, Daylily wouldn't touch it. Xavier Mertz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## maquise (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kazanto: Hlaalin is going to go ahead and take his extract for healing.


----------



## Qik (Jun 10, 2011)

As the group gets moving again, Quioan tells Daylily all he can recall about weasels and wolves...









*OOC:*


Know. (nature) checks for each: 1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=14

Systole/All, feel free to look at the sblock that jk posts.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


...I guess Hlaalin is okay now?







Kazanto shakes her head and gets up. "I dreamed we were attacked by pork with shark teeth..."

She joins the group and continues to follow.


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2011)

Qik said:


> As the group gets moving again, Quioan tells Daylily all he can recall about weasels and wolves...




[sblock=Quioan]Quioan already made a know check concerning weasels. The skill description explicitly says you can't make a know check for the same thing twice, so he doesn't know anything more than he learned the first time. I believe common practice is that you can make the check again after you've gained new skill ranks, since you could ostensibly have learned more in the gaining of those ranks.

I'll go ahead and apply the higher know check to wolves, then. DC 6 (common monster + CR 1), three degrees of success. Quiaon knows:

* Wolves excel at tracking by scent

* Wolves travel alone, in pairs (as these seem to have), or in packs of 3-12

* Wolves are extremely territorial, but their territory can be quite widespread[/sblock]



InVinoVeritas said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ...I guess Hlaalin is okay now?




        *GM:*  Effectively, yes. I can't imagine you'd want to burn a cure spell for 1 HP.     

With the campfire fully doused, all magical preparation finished, and everyone packed, the meat-covered Daylily begins tracking the small weasel's trail south into the trees. The party cuts down some thick underbrush that did nothing to deter the tiny weasel but proves a valid obstruction for them, but meet no further resistance. 

The trail ends about a quarter mile south of the party's campsite. Daylily can see the final / first tracks are deeper than the others, an indication that the creature probably jumped down from somewhere. There are no branches that look low enough, so it's most likely he jumped from someone or something no longer present. 

There are no other tracks, human or animal, at the terminal point of the weasel's trail, though the group has travelled far enough that they can make out the road through the trees.


----------



## maquise (Jun 10, 2011)

"Well, this is nice," Hlaalin says as he looks around.


----------



## Systole (Jun 10, 2011)

Daylily looks quizzically at the abrupt end of the tracks.  "Is can weasel-rat be flying?"

He shrugs and points south.  "Is road there.  House-thief is probably brings house west, into towns.  Maybe he hide stealed house near many other house, to make hard to finding right one."










*OOC:*


I'm assuming from the description that there's no human tracks or such around.


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm assuming from the description that there's no human tracks or such around.




        *GM:*  Correct. No tracks other than the weasel tracks that have dried up on you.


----------



## Qik (Jun 10, 2011)

Quioan answered Daylily's question as he further examined their situation.  "No - likely it was riding on its owner's shoulder up unto this point."

Closing his eyes to concentrate for a second, he opened them again to examine the situation in a new light.









*OOC:*


Sorry about the check on the weasel - I'd forgotten about my earlier one.

Perception check: 1d20+4=23
I'll cast detect magic; Know. Arcana check for that: 1d20+6=9


----------



## jkason (Jun 10, 2011)

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan activates his mystical vision, but a survey of the area reveals no signs of magic. Whatever means was used to obscure any tracks that might have been here was either entirely mundane, or its magical residue has faded beyond detection.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 10, 2011)

Relic scratches his beard thoughtfully for a while before speaking.

I imagine tracking on a road is near impossible... so this road is of sorts a dead end. All we have to go on from here is the animal tags marked with the Gabbiano's symbol. I can't think of anywhere else to look. If we find nothing there we can give a gem to each farmer so they can buy a new house, split the rest of the loot and host a banquet with all the pork monsters we have harvested. Not bad for two days work to be honest...

But I have naught better to do, shall we go andpay the Gabbianos a visit? If nothing else we can at least thank them for all the food they sent us.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2011)

Daylily shrugs -- or at least attempts to shrug.  With a hundred and fifty pounds of wolf on his shoulders, the barbarian is clearly a bit strained.  "Gabanyo is people who makes catch-release of birds?  If we are only to say thank for dinner, then we cans going.  But I am not want to make gift of these meats to Gabanyo.  Is silly to gives up our dinners to bad hunter who let food runs away."


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2011)

Relic smiles warmly and a chuckle escapes.

Agreed Daylilly. We can perhaps call in somewhere to have the meat stored while we visit the Gabbianos. Perhaps at a butcher? I don't know the city very well. I suspect the case is the same for you Daylilly. Quioan told me he was also new in town. Kazanto, well, no need to comment on the obvious. Hlaalen, you are perhaps the only one of us that knows the city and can suggest what to do with the meat. 

In any case let's not waste any more time. Carrying all of that meat doesn't look very comfortable.

Relic turns on his heels and heads off down the road towards town.


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2011)

"Hmm," says Quioan, scratching his chin.  "I'm also confused as to how to progress.  I suppose we could walk along the road a bit in the direction we've been traveling, but that certainly seems a bit of a shot in the dark.  Perhaps checking in with house Gabbiano would be our best option..."









*OOC:*


No idea how we should proceed, which seems to be the group norm.  Open to any and all ideas.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

The party continues to discuss its options as they travel down the road back to Venza. It's much slower going this time than last, between Daylily's load, Kazanto's naturally-slower slithering, and Relic's frequent stops to re-freeze the small bodies in his bag. 

The overhang of trees provides decent shade, but the day continues to grow hotter and muggier, a fact which isn't aided as the wolf and pork start to smell and attract flies. It's a sweltering high noon when a few buzzards start to circle in the sky above. 

The buzzards don't stick around long, though, as they see active and healthy creatures have already laid claim to the kill. They glide lazily back west as the party continues, and as their eyes wander, they notice where the buzzards seem to be congregating.

There's a small wagon ahead, and whatever's in it seems to be far more appealing and accessible to the carrion eaters, as large clumps of them have landed on and near it.


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2011)

A gust of cold wind pick ups momnetarily piercing the heat and sending a shiver down Relic's spine. He stops in his tracks and observes the buzzards on the wagon for a moment. 

Whatever or whoever is in that wagon is dead. I ... I ... I hope it is not our two farmer friends... Is it Quioan? Is that their wagon? If so ... I am sorry to say this Daylilly, but I hope they are eating boar and not peasant.

Relic readies his staff defensively and slowly begins to approach peering into the trees on either side of the road, expecting a sudden attack.

This feels like an ambush ... prepare yourselves.









*OOC:*


 Relic moves up in Total Defense searching the area on either side of the road for any signs of an ambush

NB: Does that exist, total defense?


----------



## Qik (Jun 13, 2011)

Quioan's mental complaints about the smell of Daylily's meat burden are interrupted by Relic's comments.  Catching sight of the cart, he instinctively unshouldered his bow as he peered to get a closer look.  "Hmm..." he mused, "let me see..."









*OOC:*


Perception role to generally investigate, as well as try and identify if it is our patron's cart: 1d20+4=6

Not learning  from that.

Also readying my weapon.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Relic moves up in Total Defense searching the area on either side of the road for any signs of an ambush
> ...




        *GM:*  Yes, there is a Total Defense action in PF. It increases your defenses by giving up all ability to attack.     

Relic and Quioan prepare for the worst. The wagon's the right size to be Ryall's, but Quioan can't make out anything other than the mass of birds. Relic, too, despite his misgivings, can't find signs of any imminent danger.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2011)

Daylily's eyes narrow at the sight of the buzzards.  He walks to the side of the road and shrugs off the wolf carcasses.  Earthbreaker in hand, and considerably less encumbered, he cautiously approaches the wagon.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

As the wolf corpse falls to the ground with a loud thud, the buzzards stir and caw, realizing competition is moving in. For all the noise they make, however, the birds aren't willing to challenge Daylily, and they scatter to the skies to circle above as the elf gets closer. The flies, however, are completely unperterbed by Daylily's presence. They continuing buzzing about in thick clouds landing on the bodies. 

Three bodies. One porcine, two human. While the birds have been taking chunks out of both of their faces, Daylily can still recognize Ryall and Roug. Ryall has fallen back from the seat of his wagon, apparently taken quickly, his throat ripped out by something much bigger and toothier than the buzzards. Roug has fallen a few feet away, a large branch nearby that he might have been trying to use to defend himself. Neither Maisy nor Roug's horse are anywhere to be seen.

Whatever killed them didn't seem especially interested in them past the point of death, though. At least, not as much as the pork, which has been almost entirely consumed. The limbs torn off again suggest this wasn't the carrion-eaters.

Daylily can't find any kind of tracks in the ground, but there, in the midst of the sticky pool of Ryall's blood, is a canine paw print.


----------



## Systole (Jun 13, 2011)

Daylily waves the rest of the group forward, and motions for Quioan to examine the paw print.  "The big city-man, he was make fight.  The first one, he is die quick."  He looks at the boar carcass in disgust.  "I should have keeping the meats.  Is eated now."


----------



## maquise (Jun 13, 2011)

"Well, that is brilliant." Hlaalin says little, his tone irritated.


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2011)

Relic curses under  his breath.

The wind has blown dust in our eyes and blinded our good sense. We were foolish to let these two alone. Either these woods are quite savage and the scent of meat drew the wolves, or our friend has caught up with these two and set his pets upon them. At this stage I'm not sure how much it matters. They are dead either way. 

Relic peers into the trees still tense and alert as though expecting an attack at any moment.

Can you tell if it was wolves being wolves or a directed attack? Any sign of our ranger being involved? The horses can't just have disappeared ... 

With a sigh, Relic continues as if not really expecting any satisfactory answer to be found.

I wonder how much they charge to have someone brought back to life at the local temple ...

Relic hefts his pouch filled with the valuable gems a few times and tries to remember which religion did the cheapest resurrections, before putting it back away.

Perhaps all we can do is give them a dignified burial. They deserve at least that much. 

He then wanders over to the front of the wagon and checks the reigns to see if they have snapped, been cut or perhaps untied, and supposing horsed hoof tracks of a panicked horse must bee fairly easy to follow from their point of origin he tries to bring his eyes into focus and see which way they have gone.


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2011)

As soon as he looks at the reigns, Relic can tell they've been cut. He stoops over the hard packed ground of the road to see if he can find Maisy's hoofprints.









*OOC:*


Finding prints in firm ground is a DC 15 Perception check


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2011)

The reigns have been cut! As far as I know wolves don't have thumbs and thus don't wield knives. Why would wolves leave the horses alive? Why would a wolf choose dead meat over fresh meat? I think our thief is now a murderer. The Wind take me! I think I see the tracks!

Relic looks truly surprised.


----------



## maquise (Jun 14, 2011)

"Looks like things are starting to get interesting," Hlaalin mutters.


----------



## Qik (Jun 14, 2011)

Quioan moves forward, grim faced and saying little, simply trying to not let his emotions cloud his thoughts and senses as he examines the paw print with Daylily...









*OOC:*


Know. Nature: 1d20+6=10


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

*GM:*  While Relic has identified horse tracks, Daylily will still have to make a Survival check to follow them if that's what you guys decide to do. He can use Relic's check to give him a +2 aid another bonus at that time, since Relic's pointing out some of them.      

[sblock=Relic]Resurrection requires 10,910 gp, and Relic can think of no temples which have boasted that level of magic. He believes the temple of Cortessa may have a priest capable of casting Raise Dead, but that would cost a minimum of 5,450 gp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]Quioan can confirm that the print belongs to a wolf as opposed to another canine breed.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 14, 2011)

"Too many time is no track of mans. And is wolf killing farmers, but is man taking horses. This is being kind of spirit-talker called ... how is say? _Druid._" The barbarian looks around warily, his natural good humor gone and his face stony. "Is much bad feel. Sometime in Jirago, spirit talker listening the evil spirits, becomes much crazy and much danger. Is most highest law for the clan to hunting him."

He looks over to the group, and then to place where he left the wolf carcasses.  The he begins to follow the horse tracks.









*OOC:*


Dammit.


----------



## jbear (Jun 14, 2011)

Before we follow the tracks what are we going to do with the bodies? Unfortunately if I remember rightly even the cheapest Resurection is far beyond our means. When I say far ... I mean really far. We could perhaps conserve them? Kazanto, do you have that power? 

Relic turns his attention back to the tracks he found and seeing Daylily's confused expression he attempts to gather in which general direction the horses were taken for about 3 or 4 seconds before he realises that is a really pointless and stupid idea given his terrible eyesight.









*OOC:*


 Do I benefit from my own +2 ? Anyone can try Survival or do you have to be trained? 







With a sigh he comments:
I hope one of you young, sharp eyed ones can see which way the horses were taken. Look they begin here and here. Oh and another there. What does that tell us?

He then moves over to Roug's body and inspects the wounds he has suffered. As a herbalist Relic has treated the victims of many wild animal attacks and dealt often with the dead of those who couldn't be saved by his herbs. He studies the body to interpret the wounds suffered and get an approximate time on how long he has been dead for.


----------



## jkason (Jun 14, 2011)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do I benefit from my own +2 ? Anyone can try Survival or do you have to be trained?




        *GM:*  Looks like you failed the check in any event, but for future reference: untrained Survival for tracking works like untrained Know skills: you can only make the check for DC 10 or lower trails. In this case, the DC is 15.


----------



## Qik (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmm...well, what do we do, gang?  Our only member of the group with the survival skill failed his skill check, which means we can't track.  I'm not sure what our other options are.  Go confront house Gabbiano?  We've been threatening that from time to time, but does it really seem like a viable option?

Things feel a bit stuck at the moment.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hmm...well, what do we do, gang?  Our only member of the group with the survival skill failed his skill check, which means we can't track.  I'm not sure what our other options are.  Go confront house Gabbiano?  We've been threatening that from time to time, but does it really seem like a viable option?
> ...




        *GM:*  If everyone's feeling stuck, I suppose that means I should throw a few things out there. I apologize if anyone feels shoehorned in a direction. And, of course, you're free to come up with something else if you want:

1) Daylily can re-check after an hour of searching for following the horse tracks, but remember he'll also have to make track checks once an hour if the trail's longer than that. 

2) You know House Gabbiano is based in Venza. You're currently in possession of at least three objects (hawk jesses, weasel necklace, letter) which all appear to have the House Gabbiano mark. Using those either for a direct confrontation (diplomatic or otherwise) or for presentation to local constables would both seem to be options.


----------



## jbear (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Can Kazanto use Heal (I'm sorry if I'm imagining your character as too 'healer-like') to get a clue on how long the bodies have been dead and if Roug was killed by one or more wolves, or if a weapon was also used to finish him? I'm guessing my Herbalist roll was far too low to push into what is probably only on the very edge of the Heal skills periphary.

Another hour ... are we really going to be able to catch up to whoever has got  another hour head start on  us?

I'd go and confront the Gabbianos. We can always take our case to the authorities first if it seems too dangerous to directly confront a noble house. If we take the bodies with us maybe a constable can perform a speak to the dead spell on them to have them verify the truth of our accusations? Hence keeping them from rotting might be a good idea (Can anyone cast Gentle Repose?). I'd guess that is where the horses are being taken in any case.


----------



## Systole (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Before we found the wagon, we were headed to the city to question the Gabbianos.  I think the fact that we found an immediate mystery here sort of side-tracked us, but we've still got a very viable option with all of the Gabbiano stuff.  Also consider that Daylily's track skill is fairly unreliable.  At +4, a DC 15 is only 50/50, so we could be here all day waiting for a success.


----------



## Qik (Jun 15, 2011)

Watching Daylily fail in his attempts to ascertain the direction of the tracks, Quioan stood by and considered the group's next move.  Speaking aloud, he said, "Seems like we're not going to have any success in pursuing the bastards who did this from this location.  I feel as though our best chance is to simply continue on towards the Gabbiano's.  I have a feeling that we'll find those responsible there."

"Now the only question is what to do with the bodies of our former employers - it pains me to leave them here like this, but I see no viable alternative."









*OOC:*


By the by, this is a hardcore turn, jk.  Not a bad thing, but it's definitely a shift in tone.  My first question once we're finished is going to be whether this could of been avoided or not (perhaps we shouldn't have wasted time camping out?).


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> By the by, this is a hardcore turn, jk.  Not a bad thing, but it's definitely a shift in tone.  My first question once we're finished is going to be whether this could of been avoided or not (perhaps we shouldn't have wasted time camping out?).




        *GM:*  Once we're all done, I'll be happy to pull back the curtain.

FYI, guys, an early heads up: I'll be gone all next week on vacation, with limited to no internet access from the look of things. In addition, I may wind up losing my home computer for a week starting this Friday. I'll do what I can to get online and update, but after Friday you may be in for a short lull, for which I apologize. Both vacation and computer loss should be over by the evening of the 26th / morning of the 27th.


----------



## Qik (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries jk - thanks for the head's up.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Kazanto use Heal (I'm sorry if I'm imagining your character as too 'healer-like') to get a clue on how long the bodies have been dead and if Roug was killed by one or more wolves, or if a weapon was also used to finish him? I'm guessing my Herbalist roll was far too low to push into what is probably only on the very edge of the Heal skills periphary.











*OOC:*




        *GM:*   Sorry, I missed the Herbalist roll. Relic knows Roug wasn't poisoned, but his knowledge of herbs gives him few extra insights into the particulars of the man's death: something with big teeth took its jaws to the man, and he didn't last long.

As to Kazanto, she's actually a Charisma-based caster, so her Heal check is actually untrained and as bad as Relic's.


----------



## Systole (Jun 15, 2011)

Qik said:


> Watching Daylily fail in his attempts to ascertain the direction of the tracks, Quioan stood by and considered the group's next move. Speaking aloud, he said, "Seems like we're not going to have any success in pursuing the bastards who did this from this location. I feel as though our best chance is to simply continue on towards the Gabbiano's. I have a feeling that we'll find those responsible there."
> 
> "Now the only question is what to do with the bodies of our former employers - it pains me to leave them here like this, but I see no viable alternative."




Daylily frowns at where the hoofprints disappear into hard-packed dirt. "I is cannot track this. Is needing elder hunter to find. I ams not so good."

He returns to the cart and gives it an experimental pull to see if he can move it. "What is death rite for city-mans? Is burying him? Is burning him? Is bringing him to home?"









*OOC:*


Daylily should actually be able to move the cart if it's 1500 lbs or less. No rides for anyone though. 

Edit: Heh, heh.  I just loked it up.  Land wagon empty weight is 400 lbs, plus some dead farmers and some dead wolves.  Daylily's pulling this sucker to Venza.  Hell, he could practically bench-press the thing.


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Daylily should actually be able to move the cart if it's 1500 lbs or less. No rides for anyone though.
> ...




        *GM:*  He's welcome to do so, but I'm going to impose some pretty severe movement penalties. SRD is a bit fuzzy on dragging as opposed to lifting, but between the weight and the awkwardness of trying to drag something designed to be dragged by a much larger creature, I feel pretty safe ruling that Daylily's down to a 10' base move, with no Dex bonus. If he gets Hlaalen, Relic, and Quioan to help, I'll give the collective effort the normal heavy speed of 20' (I'm excluding Kazanto because her base move is 20, not because she's female  ).


----------



## Qik (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


jk, you're so sexist.

I'm totally on board with pulling the cart back to town with us, and Quioan would be up for helping.  14 str isn't bad.  Would it help lessen the penalties if we tied some rope to the cart and dragged it like that?  Q has some in his pack.

It'll be pretty dramatic to pull up to house Gs headquarters in a cart with two bodies that they likely created.


----------



## jbear (Jun 15, 2011)

Relic expresses that he is quite happy to help push, and that he needs the exercise.









*OOC:*


 Okay, well I'm off on holiday tomorrow. Connection may be possible, i really don't know. If I disappear, that's why. PS. I liked the change in tone!


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Chugga chugga chugga chugga* CHOO CHOO!*

Couldn't resist.  Sorry.


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm totally on board with pulling the cart back to town with us, and Quioan would be up for helping.  14 str isn't bad.  Would it help lessen the penalties if we tied some rope to the cart and dragged it like that?  Q has some in his pack.




        *GM:*  If all four of the 30/40' base folks are pulling or pushing the wagon, I'm willing to let you guys bump the wagon's move up to the 20' base. Since that's Kazanto's base move, you wouldn't have been moving any faster than that even if you left all this stuff behind.

Just want to give [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] and [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] a bit longer to give a thumb's up or down before I set the meat train a-movin'.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay, guys. I've been ridiculously busy for the past week. 







Kazanto looks over the bodies. "They... are dead. There's not much more that can be done. Normally, in my culture, the bodies are sent adrift, where they are eaten by the fish and crabs. I suppose we could help, I've never tasted human before..."

Realizing where she's going, she blushes. "But we aren't common animals, no, we can't eat them. What else... Oh! When I first landed on Peletanga, the halflings there would toss their dead into the volcano, as an offering. We could do that. But... wait..."

She looks around, confusedly. "There's no volcano around here, is there? Oh, that's no problem, I can bring Peletanga here! So, should we consign them to the lava? Or is there a better priest to deliver them to in town?"


----------



## maquise (Jun 17, 2011)

"Wait a moment, you can create lava? What power is this?"


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 18, 2011)

Kazanto nods. "Given enough time, yes."

She looks around, and picks up a stick. She sings a clear note, and the end of the stick glows, an ooze appearing at the end... then the tip bursts into flame. "See? I have to sing a lot, but eventually, this could all return to the volcano."

[sblock=ooc]
Cast a _Spark_ spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Burning the bodies is not a bad idea. But we may engage the constable's interest more with 2 human corpses as opposed to a dead hawk and a dead weasle. We don't have any way to preserve the bodies properly so the faster we do this the less disgusting it will be.

Relic puts his staff onto the wagon with his gear, all except his spell component pouch. He moves behind the wagon, spits on both palms and takes up his position.

Ready when you are.


----------



## Qik (Jun 18, 2011)

Quioan looked up from his position at the front of the wagon, where he was preparing himself for the trek back into town.  "I agree, old dog - it's important that we have evidence of what's happened here."  Looking back at the site of the cart, he added, "Although maybe we should move the bodies into the back of the cart.  Relic, if you have prestidigitation on your mind today, perhaps you could clean up the blood covering the cart a bit.  At the very least, we should cover the bodies.  We don't want to draw _too_ much attention as we make our way into town."


----------



## jbear (Jun 20, 2011)

Relic shakes his head, sadness gripping his features for a brief moment as he replies to Quioan's question:

"No, Master Scorchsong. I have prepared my spells for a confrontation with our thief. I was not expecting to come face to face with such a violent demonstration of how badly we have underestimated what we have involved ourselves in. Kazanto, however seems to be able to create water at will. Maybe she could wash the gore away. I could even attempt to freeze the water to slow the rot. We could perhaps use branches to cover the bodies or perhaps the farmers have some kind of sheeting on the wagon itself we haven't looked for. Daylilly, what do you want to do with your pork monster?"


----------



## Qik (Jun 20, 2011)

Catching sight of the pained look on Relic's face, Quioan moved closer and put a reassuring hand on the shoulder of his companion.  "Point taken.  We've all made the same mistake of underestimating our enemy, so we're all sharing in the blame for the way things have turned out.  Our only hope at this point is to find the bastards who committed this act and make them pay for such a wanton destruction of life."  Turning to the others, he said more generally, "I've a bed roll that could serve as at least partial cover for the time being.  We'll do what we can to make the sight less gruesome, but let's not labor over this point too much; the sooner we get on the move, the sooner we catch who committed this act."


----------



## Systole (Jun 21, 2011)

jbear said:


> "Daylilly, what do you want to do with your pork monster?"




Daylily shrugs.  "Is not good for to eating anymore.  But if we is keep pork meats, maybe we find hunter who cans look and understand the fightings.  Mans killed, but porks eated, even though mans was more fresher.  Is strange, yes?  Best to keeping all meats for ... how to say?  For evidence."

With that said, he leans forward and begins to pull the wagon, which starts to roll along with a creak.


----------



## jbear (Jun 21, 2011)

Struggling a little to follow Daylily's line of reasoning but pretty sure that he agrees with it in essence, Relic replies:

Agreed.

His back cracks and creaks with effort as he leans into the wagon from behind but a youthful glow seems to iron out much of his wrinkly face as he sets into the physical task with gusto.


----------



## maquise (Jun 23, 2011)

As they push the cart, Hlaalin remarks, "Perhaps I should have spent more time training if this is what adventuring is."


----------



## Qik (Jun 23, 2011)

Quioan returned Hlaalin's remark with a wry smile.  "Agreed."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 23, 2011)

Kazanto nods, smiling. "I'll wash them, then."

She starts chanting, as water wells up within the cart and flows out. She hums a little tune as she tidies up the bodies.


----------



## jbear (Jun 24, 2011)

Relic stops pushing the cart for a moment to catch  his breath. He shades his eyes from the sun and squints trying to bring his blurry eyes into focus.

Is that the tops of houses he  sees in the distance? Are they finally drawing within sight of town. With a shrug he takes up his place at the cart again and continues to push, dismissing his vision as wishful thinking or a trick of the light.


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2011)

Through both magical and mundane means, the party does its best to clean and preserve the bodies before finally making their way down the road. The four men each take a corner, pushing and pulling the wagon over the unpaved, bumpy road as Kazanto slithers along at about the same pace. 

It's an interminably long day, as the group yanks and shoves, stumbling here and there in a divot. At least twice they have to stop and wrangle the cart back into  position on the road after it's managed to veer the wrong direction or get caught in a larger than normal hole in the road. The sun beats down through the overhang, carrion birds circling above in a thickening cloud. The road itself isn't well-traveled, but those few souls who pass by cover their noses and move quickly by, at least one turning tail before he even reaches the overtaxed group.

Hours seem like days, but eventually Relic (of all people) catches sight of one of the higher buildings in Venza. They're within reach of their goal when the sound of hoofbeats on cobbles comes to their ears. Turning a bend, the party can see the beginnings of the paving that leads to Venza. They also see the source of the hoofbeats: a small Venzan patrol blocking the road. The leader glares down at you and barks out a command:

"We've had reports of a group carting corpses into town," he says, then wrinkles his nose. "Thought it was old Horace on the sauce again, but from the smell of it, he's right. You'll be explaining yourselves, and quickly."

        *GM:*  yesterday was me catching up with work. Sorry for the extra day's delay, but thanks to all for patience and RP with the downtime!


----------



## Qik (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Welcome back, jk.







More than a little irritable after their long trek into town, Quioan couldn't help but speak in an exasperated tone to patrolman who had spoken to them.  "We were hired by one of the men here to investigate the disappearance of his house, which seems to have been stolen by magical means.  The folks at the Dunn Wright Inn can attest to this.  We were in pursuit of the one who was responsible when our employer, and another who had also been victim to this crime, turned back.  After losing the trail, we decided to make our way back into town and confront one of the Great Houses which seems to be connected to the thefts.  We found the cart and the bodies of these two along the road."  

Wiping sweat from his brow, Quioan relaxed a bit, and, realizing this story would sound unusual at best to the man, added, "I understand this is quite a story; we'll demonstrate its truth as best we can."


----------



## Systole (Jun 28, 2011)

Daylily stands up and wipes the perspiration from his eyes.  Miles ago, he removed his furs and tossed them into the wagon, and walks forward to meet the guardsmen in little more than his boots and a sweat-soaked loincloth, the cleanliness of which does not bear thinking about.

He points proudly to the contents of the wagon.  "Is evidence!  While we was in forest killing some wolfs, different wolf kill the farmer-mans.  Then wolf eats the pork, but nots the peoples.  Thens wolf is steal horse, so is either smart wolf or maybe talker to forest spirit.  Also, we was attack by bird and rat with easy-carry handle.  Now we is keep all the meats, for the eating later."










*OOC:*


Welcome back.

Daylily probably dropped all his gear on the front seat during the push.  Just FYI, in case the guardsmen decide they need to take a rancid, half-naked barbarian into custody or we're attacked by more wildlife.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 29, 2011)

"Hello, captain!" replies Kazanto brightly. "You've heard the story right. We came across these two unfortunate souls and thought it best that they are given a proper funeral. They were good people, and we hope to figure out who was so bad as to kill them."

She cocks her head with a smile. "What is the best thing to be done with them? I heard a rumor that you dig a hole and cover them with dirt. I'm new here, I figure you would know what's the best thing to do, captain."


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

The commander visibly rankles at Quioan's tone, but between his shock at the childlike pride in the filthy-and-nearly-naked barbarian, and the naive earnestness of the merfolk, he finds himself at a loss. He opens his mouth to speak twice before, finally, he shrugs.

"With all the adventurers in town, can't say your story's so far-fetched, but fact is I can't have you carting a pair of half-covered, rotting corpses through the middle of Venza and up to the door of House. I can leave two of my men here to guard the bodies while we send for the undertaker and you come with me to file a report." he glances again at Daylily and adds, "And clean up.

"That'll give me time to send someone to the Dunn Wright to check the front end of your story, then we can deal with what proof you have to be accusing Venzan nobles."


----------



## Qik (Jun 29, 2011)

Annoyed at the diversion from their task, but seeing little alternative, Quioan relents.  "Fine.  Hopefully we can resolve this matter with haste so that we can continue on our task of avenging the deaths of these two."


----------



## jbear (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh Bless you Commander! May the Wind blow soft at your back! I think my old bones are about collapse into a heap on the ground. I can't feel my arms ... my legs are jelly, dust stings my eyes and chokes at my throat, my heart beats like it is trying to escape its white cage. You have saved my from a most inglorious death! Your suggestion is both wise and good! Please lead the way, we'd be happy to accompany you!

Relic hauls on his pack and takes up his staff with a grunt, waiting eagerly to leave the heavy cart and rancid stench behind him.


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Giving a bit more time for [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] , [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] , and [MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION] to chime in if they don't like the commander's plan


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2011)

Daylily looks indignant.  "Clean up ... like bath?  I no want bath!  Bath is not the hygeine.  Bath is take away natural body humors and making people to be sick!"   With a huff, he retrieves his belongings from the front seat of the wagon.

Seeing the wolf carcasses, a shadow of suspicion crosses his face.

[sblock=Elvish]"Aye, Scorchsong, d'ye ken our kills'll be safe around these high-and-mighty beef willies here?  I dinna reckon I trust this lot of ponces not to abscond with the spoils once our backs have turned.  I'm not fair attached to the meat, but those wolves are bearing some fine pelts and I've no want to lose them.  Especially not with Hlaalen so quick to roast everything with those foul concoctions of his -- further pelts might be hard to come by."[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jun 30, 2011)

For the first time in what seemed like forever (though it had likely been little more than a day), Quioan smiled, provoked by Daylily's concerns.  Turning to his Elvish brethren, he responded in their shared tongue.

[sblock="Elvish"]"I don't think you have to worry about them taking the meat for themselves, Daylily Falshenaya.  I do think, however, that you should be concerned with them caring for it properly - they're unlikely to consider tending to the meat important, and if it sits out for much longer, it'll spoil, which could ruin the coats as well.  Perhaps you can have them drop it off at the Dunn Wright Inn for proper storage, and then retrieve it later yourself?  Or maybe you'd prefer to accompany them to the Inn, so that you can do so yourself, rather than having to rely on these city folk."[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=Elvish] How fast can you skin a wolf Daylilly? We are in no real rush, and I imagine you can do it pretty fast. The meat ... that's more difficult. But something is better than nothing. I'm not sure I trust these men to be honest, but what options do we have. I don't think it would be wise to get into a fight over this. We need to pick our battles wisely. Don't do doodoo where you sleep, my grandmother used to say. [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 1, 2011)

Kazanto nods. "Yes, captain, we'll do that!"

She throws her arms back and sings a small note, as water appears and cascades sown her body. She turns to Daylily.

"Going in water isn't so bad, you know. I live there. Well, lived there. When I first learned I could create water, I thought that's silly, I've got all the water I need all the time. But then I came up here, where it's always _sooo_ dry. Are you sure you don't want any water?"


----------



## maquise (Jul 1, 2011)

Hlaalen says nothing, but nods his consent.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2011)

"I'd listen to your pretty merfolk friend," the commander says. "Venza's a good, clean city. I like to keep it that way."

As several party members converse in elven, the commander rolls his eyes and looks to his men.

"Why is it every adventurer seems to think the local constables are uncultured hicks?" he groans, then adds
"For folks claiming to be on the road to avenging the murder of two men, you're spending an awful lot of time worried about a couple grimy wolf pelts. Take 'em with you if you have to. Just put 'em in something so you don't get wolf guts on my streets, will you?" 

        *GM:*  Okay, sounds like everyone is on board with going with the constables, but there's a debate about the disposition of some of the animal carcasses. I'll let you sort that out before moving on.


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2011)

Quioan turned to the constable.  "Where Daylily comes from, those wolf pelts would be significant property. Daylily, why don't we just bring them with us then?"









*OOC:*


I'm fine with whatever - after the slow couple of weeks, I'd just like to get the adventure on the move, so let's not deliberate over this too much.


----------



## jbear (Jul 1, 2011)

"No commander, no one  assumed you were either uncultured or a hick,
good sir. We spoke in elven because our friend Daylilly finds it more comfortable on the tongue. I'm sure  we can head back to town now. Daylilly is used to running long distances, I'm sure he can catch us up after he has skinned the pelts. Let us make haste before the Wind shifts."









*OOC:*


 Agreed. There is no debate on my part. I think Systole should sort that out.


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Once Systole / Daylily decide how they want to deal with the pelts, I'll move things along as best I can.

Partially to that end, by the time all this is resolved, it'll be night again. You should be thinking about whether you want to push on through the night or rest up at the Dunn Wright if / when the commander lets you out of his sight.


----------



## Qik (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I vote to push on - I think we've seen what happens when we wait.


----------



## jbear (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 One vote here for resting up at the Dunwright Inn, where we can split the treasure, and as there is no real apparant time issue, as a cold trail ain't going to get much colder, I would like to have Relic have a look at Quioan's Spellbook and try and read, and copy one spell into mine, of course with the offer of Quioan doing the same with one of the spells in Relic's book. Hehe, you might have to tighten the screws on us if you want to avoid that JK  In more practical terms, we probably want to be at Full Strength when we go to visit the Gabbianos.


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2011)

Daylily boggles at the captain.  There's no other way to explain it.  He opens his mouth then closes it a few times, but no words come out.  Finally just he snorts and turns to the wolf carcasses.  It's clear he doesn't think much of a man whose priorities don't include wolf pelts.

With that, he climbs into the wagon and starts to work on the wolves.  He's obviously experienced at this and it doesn't seem like it will take him more than a few minutes to get the pelts skinned and bundled.  "We can being to go talk to guards-mans.  Or not.  I am have no .... how you say ... idea?  No, not idea.  Word is 'opinion.'  I am have no opinion.  Killer is runned away.  But guards-mans is much useful for to find him, I am being sure."  The tone of the last sentence is very deliberately neutral.

"This is not take much long, but if you is all need to go, I will catches to you."










*OOC:*


Daylily will skin the wolves and roll up the pelts into a neat bundle.  He'll probably grab a haunch afterwards, but he's resigned to these guys making off with most of the meat.  At least it'll get eaten, or so he believes.

I'm out for the next few days.  Back Sunday or Monday.  If the party chooses to rest, Daylily will find a tanner and trade some worthless metal pieces for some tanning work.  He's a little embarrassed about not doing it himself, but he realizes he doesn't have the time or the equipment.  A wingman with something like Knowledge:Local would be appreciated.


----------



## Qik (Jul 2, 2011)

"We'll wait until you're finished, Daylily, then we'll all go together."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 2, 2011)

"Agreed, let's do this together. It's a pity we lost the pork-monster."


----------



## jbear (Jul 2, 2011)

Relic sits down and with a distant look on his face begins to whistle a sad song and carve a piece wood. 









*OOC:*


 JK, have you thought about how to rehook us into the adventure? With both our patrons dead, and  potentially now running into trouble with officials,  motivations to mess with a noble house just for the sake of it are running pretty scarce. It feels almost sensible to go back to the tavern and forget about the whole thing. I'm up for playing but with this big lag in game play and the lack of motivations it seems like we've drifted off into a very grey area.


----------



## maquise (Jul 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


I agree. I'm not feeling much into this right now.


----------



## Qik (Jul 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's not get too down on things, folks.

I also feel a bit on shaky ground right now in terms of what's happening, but I'd be interested in following up on this house Gabbiano lead if we could.  If people feel like departing then maybe we could use this opportunity to switch in some new characters, if that's going to be needed.

Let us know your thoughts, jk.


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm with Qik on this.  We've got some sort of house thief on the run, a killer druid or ranger or something also on the run (who may or may not be the house thief), and a noble house somehow involved.  Besides, the city guard isn't hostile -- they just had a wagonful of dead farmer show up on their doorstep and they're naturally a bit wary.  It might well be that they push us to investigate further once everything is sorted.  There are a ton of potential hooks here.  I'd certainly like to see where it leads, even if Daylily is more concerned with the wolfskins.


----------



## jbear (Jul 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Please don't get me wrong. I'm up for continuing. I've enjoyed  everything up to and in including finding the dead farmers. It just seems that we hit quicksand there, and it needs  a push to get momentum going  again. We  kind  of tried to push that momentum with a long sweaty push of the cart, which seems  like  it may have got us into unwanted complications with the  law. They aren't hostile, but I don't  get the feeling they are going to cooperate with  us at the moment. I may be wrong  on that. Anyway, I'd like to continue,  I'd just like to get some momentum  going again.


----------



## maquise (Jul 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Computer just went down, I have no idea when I'll be able to post again. I'm going to go ahead and drop now.


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2011)

*GM:*  My apologies if folks feel things have waned to the point of non-interest. My vacation coming just before the long American Independance Day weekend didn't help things, I'm sure. There's a little NPC interaction you'll need to negotiate before the final encounter, but if it helps, you really are nearing the home stretch of things. Since you're back in Venza, if anyone else wants to drop out with maquise, we're certainly in a position to do so.

Maquise, I'll try to get your time XP / total award figured out here shortly.     

The commander waits with minimal expression of his impatience as Daylily skins the wolves, then, minus the two men he leaves to guard the cart, he escorts the party into Venza with little fanfare. They reach the nearest guard station quickly, where he dispatches a man each to the Dunn Wright and the undertaker. He offers the attached barracks tub for those who wish to clean themselves, sighing softly as he realizes Daylily won't be taking advantage. 

By the time everyone who wants to has cleaned up, it's full dark outside. Unlike the quiet of the woods, Venza is still filled with sounds this early in the evening: carts and hoofbeats on cobbles, the varying laughs of young lovers and raucous drunks, even the barest bit of underscoring coming from the windows of the opera house. 

"Folk at the Dunn Wright vouch you lot went off with a peasant on some sort of house hunt," the commander say evenly. "so that much of your story seems to pan out. Undertaker tells me he can confirm those two you brought with ya died by jaws and teeth, not blades. 

"So, enough of what you're telling me seems to be on the up-and-up that I think it's time I hear the rest of it. You mentioned a House, but I've yet to hear which noble it is you're accusing. Out with it, then."


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2011)

Quioan sat across from the commander, hands folded, and relayed what he could of the events thus far.

"Well, as strange as it may sound, our initial employer, Dane Ryall, and another fellow, a Mr. Rouge, if I remember correctly, both had purchased a house - the same house, in fact - from what seemed to be the same man, only to have it literally disappear on them.  Our inspection of the former site of Mr. Ryall's house indicated that some sort of transmutation magic had been used in the vicinity - we assume that the house was somehow reconfigured to make it transportable.  In our attempt to follow a trail left near the house's original foundation, we were waylaid by wildlife, first a quartet of hawks, then a boar, some wolves, and even a ferret made an appearance.  The hawks, and, I believe, the wolves, both were outfitted with handler's items which bore the emblem of House Gabbiano.  Here they are," Quioan finishes, pulling the evidence out of his pack and handing it over to the commander, waiting to hear his reaction.


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2011)

The commander breathes a sigh of relief as he takes the items. He takes the barest glance at the jessies and weasel collar, nodding.

"That's Gabbiano's mark, all right," he confirms, handing them back and chuckling. "And here I thought you were going to get me in deep with someone important.

"Yeah, Gabbiano's noble. They even used to guard one of the Gates, but fact is they haven't had that or a proper House for a while now. Shipping business took a downturn recently, and then between the gambler in the family and all that nastiness when the girl he was with had him offed ... well, let's say they have the blood but not much of the backing. 

"Umberto's got a set of apartments where he runs what's left of the family business. I can probably get you a morning appointment if ya want? Bit late to go pounding on doors, though, even if it is only Gabbiano."


----------



## Systole (Jul 5, 2011)

"And there was being no man footprints even where there was man.  Near campsite, no footprint except boar.  Where ground rat come from, no foot print except rat.  Near farmer wagon, no footprint except wolf.  Is man who can walk with no step.  A nature-talker, I am think."

Daylily frowns a bit, remembering.  "Farmer-mans was say house-thief is being tall, with funny bow.  Is Gabanyo tall, with funny bow, nature-talker?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 5, 2011)

Systole said:


> Daylily frowns a bit, remembering.  "Farmer-mans was say house-thief is being tall, with funny bow.  Is Gabanyo tall, with funny bow, nature-talker?"




The commander shakes his head. "Don't remember him being tall, no. And he's a city boy from all I know, just like most of his kin for the last few generations. You know nobles: never do anything dirty when you can hire someone ta do it for you."


----------



## jbear (Jul 5, 2011)

The morning sounds like a good idea, commander. I will stay the night in the Dunnwright Inn if I am needed. I need to  rest properly and get a good meal in my belly. The young man, the alchemist, I believe he mumbled something about leaving to find work that involved neither pork-monsters nor pushing corpses in wagons. The Dunnwright seems like a good place to recruit someone else if we consider this pursuit dangerous enough to warrant another person. Or perhaps commander you could assign us a guard?

Relic sets down his gruesome sacks of mangled pets. 

These are two of the thief's pets, the hawk we mentioned and a weasle which seemed to have been trained to pilfer and steal small objects. The weasle attempted to steal the hawks from my rucksack while we were set upon by a pair of wolves during the night. It was a good thing the Master Scorchsong spotted the little blighter before it got away. My apologies for te disgusting nature of the evidence. I tried my best to preserve the bodies  but I am  but in amateur in the Art. I think I will leave them to you to decide whether they can be of use or not, as you seem a man of the most excellent judgment.


Relic stifles a yawn and stretches his back with a series of cracks. 

If you would like, Master Scorchsong, I would study the Art a little with you tonight before the heaviness sets to deeply into my body and I can remain awake no longer. It is rare that two apprentice wizards have the chance to exchange knowledge, at least this is the first chance I have had in years. And I must say I am feeling my blood run anew with desire to master the Art once more. Think upon it at least.

He gives Quioan a friendly pat on the shoulder. He extends his hand towards the commander.

Until tomorrow then commander, and thank you. 









*OOC:*


 I'd like to carry on. Do we need a 5th or are we okay with 4 JK? Quik, are you up for trying to learn one of each others spells? Systole, I'd be happy to accompany Daylily to deal with a tanner but I'm not trained in local Kn. What should we do about the treasure?


----------



## Qik (Jul 5, 2011)

"Hmm..." said Quioan at the commander's comments on House Gabbiano.  "Makes sense that a house on the downfall might turn to more nefarious activities to perpetuate themselves.  An appointment with them would be much appreciated, commander."

"And that's a good point, Daylily - it takes a man of training, operating within his own terrain, to move without a trail like that."

As Relic rises to leave, Quioan joins him.  "I think it would nice to compare some notes, old dog.  You seem to specialize in magics that I have neglected in my studies thus far, but I'm sure you have a trick or two up your sleeves that I would be interested in having in my arsenal.  Daylily, Kazanto, would you care to join us on our way back to the Dunn Wright?"









*OOC:*


Personally, if jk thinks we need another character on our side, I'd prefer to have an NPC rather than waiting on someone (unless a replacement could be find quickly, and they wouldn't mind the brevity of the assignment).

jbear, I would love to trade spells - if I could, copying your scroll of Summon Monster I would be great.  jk, you have any idea how that works?  I imagine we'd have to make an know arcana roll.

Think that covers everything; nice to have this game on the move again, jk.  Glad to have you back!


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2011)

The commander can't manage to retain his stoicism in the face of the half-rotten animal corpses Relic produces.  

"Augh! I thought that was just the naked elf I was smelling. About the only thing I could get from those things is a disease or two," the commander says, covering his nose with his hand. "What is it with you people and carrion? Just ... just dump those things somewhere _outside_ on your way out.

"I'll arrange your meeting, and have a message sent to the Dunn Wright with directions and the time. So unless you have any more roadkill you feel like flinging at me, I think we're done?"

        *GM:*  Like I said before, I don't think you'll need a fifth; the adventure was designed using the rules for four, and you've been far more effective in those encounters than those rules would have lead me to believe, so I think you're reasonably prepared with four.     

[sblock=copying spells]The relevant information from the SRD is at this link:

Adding Spells to a Wizard's Spellbook

I think the pared down essentials are:

* Spellbooks are unharmed, but copying spells from a scroll DESTROYS THE SCROLL
* Spellcraft check DC 20 + spell level to decipher, OR use Read Magic 
* 1 hour of study
* Spellcraft DC 15 + spell level to understand (+2 bonus if it's your specialty school). No retry on this check.
* 1 hour per spell level to write to spellbook (Cantrips 30 minutes)
* 10 gp / spell to copy a 1st level spell to a book (Cantrips 5gp)

You'll have to go through these steps for each spell you want to transcribe.[/sblock]


[sblock=Hlaalen rewards][MENTION=6666944]maquise[/MENTION], for whenever you get back into things, here's the math for Hlaalen's rewards (you can skip to the bottom for the totals if you don't care about the math to get there):

Party totals: 

Hawk encounter: 540 xp
Boar encounter: 600 xp
Night encounter: 1000 xp

Party total to-date: 2140

Hlaalen's portion of party xp (2140/5): 428 xp

Level 1 time xp / day: 7
days adventuring (May 10 - July 5 2011): 56

56 * 7: 392 time xp

Party gold: 1400 gp worth of gems / items

Hlaalen's split (1400 / 5): 280 gp

Time based gold (56 * 6): 336 gp

*Hlaalen total reward*

428 (encounter) + 392 (time) = *820 total XP*

280 (encounter) + 336 (time) = *616 total GP*[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 6, 2011)

"Agreed, commander," said the elf, much more amenable now that they would be parting ways with the man.  "Many thanks for your help."

* * *
On their way back to the Dunn Wright, Quioan began discussing the prospect of copying spells with Relic.  "Well, old dog, upon second thought, I realize that I'm less than ideally prepared to conduct some proper research this evening - I didn't memorize read magic this morning, as our needs seemed elsewhere.  I would still be up for some discussion, however, and might even have a go at learning a new spell in your arsenal, but from what I've seem of your magic, you seem to specialize in enchantments, which I'm afraid are anything but my forte."

* * *
Back at the Dunn Wright, Quioan and Relic begin to exchange notes.  Although the elf is able to decipher the old man's magical script easily enough, he finds himself unable to wrap his head around it's full implications.  After an hour or more of frustrated work, the elf turns to his colleague in apparent defeat.  "Seems I won't be learning this spell this evening, friend.  How are you coming along with your studies?"









*OOC:*


Thanks for the info, jk.  jbear, out off all the spells you know, I think I'd be most interested in identify.  I'd love to learn summon monster I, but I wouldn't want to consume your scroll if I were successful.  Maybe you can memorize it, and we can trade a few more spells in the Dunn Wright after we've completed our adventure.  That way I can prep read magic in preparation.

Anyway, I'll have a go at learning Identify.
Spellcraft to read: 1d20+6=25
Spellcraft to understand: 1d20+6=9

That's a bugger.

Also, out of curiousity, jk, do you know which experience track LPF uses?


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2011)

Qik said:


> Also, out of curiousity, jk, do you know which experience track LPF uses?[/ooc]




        *GM:*  LPF uses the fast track. PBP is slow enough, so the hope is that combining the time XP and the fast track will allow folks to level at a decent rate.


----------



## jbear (Jul 6, 2011)

[sblock=Studying at the Dunnwright]
1 hour studying my Summon Monster I scroll Fail: Sorry Quik, can't get that into my book til I gain a level in spellcraft
1 hour trying to decipher Quioan's Colour Spray spell: Close but no cigar
1 hour studying Animate Rope: Success
1 hour copying spell into spellbook (10gp worth of ink used; scroll destroyed)
Exhausted after 4 hours of study with very limited success, Relic collapses in bed and sleeps heavily for 8 hours.
Do we actually need to go into the Dunnwright Inn, as in go and say we walked in the tavern thread?
edit: I realised I am just assuming the srolls I own have already been deciphered as they are mine. Do I need to make a second spellcraft check or is that okay?
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, jbear, thanks for trying.  Since you have read magic, you would only need to make the second spellcraft check (15+spell level), which means you actually succeeded on the color spray check as well.


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2011)

*GM:*  What Qik said. You have a success for both the Color Spray and the Animate Rope. Since Read Magic lets you skip the decipher part of the process, you'd only be burning three hours total, destroying the Animate Rope scroll in the process, and spending 20 gp.

No need to post in the Dunn Wright thread. Actually, I'd prefer if you didn't, since then I'd have to track you in two threads to make sure I didn't miss something (I rarely check that thread when I don't have a character in it).

I'm going to fast-forward through the evening, and if there's something essential you all wanted to have done the evening before, we'll just do some time-shifting.     

Hlaalen bids his farewells to the party, tired of all this animal nonsense. As Relic and Quioan find a quiet corner in one of the Dunn Wright's back rooms and begin muttering about invocation vectors and sigil viscosity, Daylily heads off to have the wolf pelts properly tanned. Kazanto, fascinated at the prospect of how the ground-bound preserve their goods, provides her own good-natured company and natural charms to the excursion. As neither is especially familiar with the city, it takes a while, but after several wrong turns and a growling match between Daylily and a large stray dog, the pair finally manage to get the wolf pelts to someone who can properly work them.

By the time they return, Quioan has retired for the evening, though Relic is still muttering and squinting by candlelight. As promised, the commander has left a note at the Inn: the party has an appointment at the Gabbiano apartments at 10 the next morning. There are directions included. 

        *GM:*  I wasn't going to bother with costs associated with the pelts if they're just for fluff. If you were planning to sell them for some reason, I'll look up or come up with some costs for their preparation.

It's now the next morning. You have a couple of hours if there were any other tasks you wanted to accomplish before visiting the apartments for your appointment, or if everyone's ready, I can move things along to there.


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2011)

Quioan wakes to a rogue beam of sunlight in his eyes, and after a few minutes of resistance, gives in to the fact that this is the start of his day.  Standing and stretching, he gives a slight chuckle at the sight of Relic fast asleep in the neighboring bed - it seems clear that the old man had been much more diligent in his studies the previous night than Quioan had been.

Having dressed himself, Quioan makes his way downstairs to the bar, orders himself a cup of coffee and some toast for breakfast, then finds a quiet corner to himself in order to prepare his spells for the morning.  Blowing steam from his still-cooling coffee, he smiles to himself, relishing the pleasant change of pace that is a warm bed to sleep in and a proper, civilized breakfast.  With that, he turns to his studies, wondering in the back of his mind whether their meeting with House Gabbiano today will necessitate their usage.









*OOC:*


I'm ready to roll whenever everyone else is.  Looking forward to 'seeing' Daylily all pimped out in his new hides.


----------



## Systole (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine regarding the pelts. My interest in them is mostly flavor.  Daylily wouldn't consider wasting valuable parts of an animal, certainly not after losing all that delicious meat.  He'll probably just add them to the furs he wears, maybe as wolfhead epaulettes ... unless someone else would be interested in a stylish hat.


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's pretty special, Sys.  Maybe Daylily could make one for Kazanto as a gift for her accompanying him in search of a tanner?


----------



## Systole (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, tanning actually takes a couple weeks to dry the hide and all.  Maybe the uncured hides could be bartered for a wolfskin cloak for Daylily and a hat for whoever wanted it?  I ask because if Daylily ever is able to afford a Cloak of Resistance, I think he'd rather have it crafted from a nice wolfpelt rather than buying some sissy silk thing off the shelf.

On second thought, let's just drop the skins off and worry about hats and cloaks later.

Assuming we're skipping ahead to tomorrow morning, Daylily will be munching on a hunk of barbarian chew on the way over.  (Basically, it grants a round of lingering rage after you stop spending rage points.)


----------



## jbear (Jul 7, 2011)

Relic sits down at the table the next morning with Quioan.

Thank you master Scorchsong. I have been able to learn one of your spells. Unfortunately I tried to get my head around the Monster Summons Scroll I showed you, but it is beyond. Perhaps you'll have better luck with it.

With a friendly smile he gives Quioan his Summon Moster Scroll as a gift. He then goes about learning his daily spells.









*OOC:*


 So I have successfully added Colour Spray to my Spellbook? That's awesome! Cheers. Take the Scroll Quik, maybe you'll have better luck learning it than me.  If you manage to copy it, I can always copy it from your spellbook


----------



## Qik (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


jbear, that is very, very sweet.  Enworld seems to think I've given you too much XP recently, though you certainly deserve another.  Someone give this man his due.







Quioan finds himself at a loss for words at Relic's generosity.  After a moment of speechlessness, he's able to find his tongue.  "My...I...thank you, old dog," he says, looking the old man in the eye. "I am truly moved by your generosity.  In my home of Ilumistai, the sharing of magical knowledge is an exceedingly meaningful gesture.  I hope you know that I don't accept this lightly.  Besides," he adds, breaking out into a grin, "once I've had some proper time with it, we can always compare notes again."  With that, Quioan carefully rolls up the scroll and secures it in his pack. 

* * *

The two spend the next hour in quiet as Relic sets about preparing his spells for the day.  Upon seeing that he's finished his studies, Quioan polishes off his coffee and rises with a similar level of exuberance, "Now, what say we pay our visit to House Gabbiano?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2011)

*GM:*  jbear and Qik, when you get a chance, let me know what your characters prepared this morning.     

After a hearty breakfast, with which Kazanto is once again faced with the widespread use of pork monster meat in the diets of the ground-born, the party is ready to depart. 

Venza in the morning is a bustle of activity. The cobbled streets clatter from human and horse shoes as the citizenry rush to and fro. The canals practically churn with the heavy gondola traffic. Navigating the throng is a far more difficult proposition than it was in the waning day previously. A quick stop at the tanner's ensures that hide preparation is proceeding apace, and the hides should be ready for the barbarian elf in but a few days' time. 

The commander's directions are straightforward enough, and soon the party turns the corner to see the well-apportioned palazzo where Gabbiano now takes up residence. A pair of artists sit in the courtyard sketching the architecture, while a few other artisans and tradesmen house their headquarters on the ground floor. The Gabbiano apartments, both the directions and a helpful groundskeeper tell you, are on the third floor. The guards are happy to let you up once you've given your names, and the coldly-beautiful elven attendant asks you to wait in the receiving area until Umberto Gabbiano is ready for your appointment.

Whether the Gabbianos own a proper House or not, it's clear they still have some level of success. The floors of their apartments are smooth marble, polished to an impressive gleam. Various paintings and sculptures decorate the receiving area, and a sprawling chandelier gleams in the morning light streaming through the tall, wide glass windows.

[sblock=Perception 15]There are a few 'blank' spaces in the decorating of the apartment. Alcoves or small pedastals which would seem to have been for more artwork but which are currently empty.[/sblock]

After a few minutes, the large double doors at the far end of the room opposite the entry open, and the elven attendant stands aside to let a middle-aged human enter. Impeccably groomed if slightly out of shape, the man smiles broadly.

"Welcome," he says. "I'm Umberto Gabbiano, Head of the House. My friend Commander Parsons seems to think you have rather pertinent information to share with me, though he was frustratingly vague. But, then, the military isn't generally inclined to share overmuch with civilians, now are they? If you'll come in and sit, Finia can bring us refreshments and you can explain exactly what it is I can help you with?" He gestures behind him to what presumably is his office as the elf nods briskly and exits through a side corridor. 

[sblock=Appraise 10 or Perception 15]While Gabbiano's clothing certainly appears to be of fine make, it's also worn about the edges, as if he's had it longer than is perhaps advisable for someone dressing to impress.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


0-level: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Flare
1-level: Mage Armor, Gravity Bow, Enlarge Person

1st Perception Roll: 1d20+4=24
Appraise Roll: 1d20+2=4







Quioan enjoys the walk through the Venzan morning on his way to the Gabbiano headquarters, even with the crowds about; after all his time in nature, he appreciates the change of setting, even if a prolonged stay in this sort of atmosphere would never be for him.  Upon arriving at the palazzo within which Gabbiano takes residence, Quioan can't help but be impressed: regardless of their current political standing, it's clear that Gabbiano has some serious resources at its disposal.

Although the apartments out of which Gabbiano operates are correspondingly impressive, Quioan picks up on some subtle signs that suggest that all is not well for them.  Specifically, there are numerous areas which once seemed to have housed works of art for decoration which are now currently vacated.  _Perhaps they've been sold to provide the house with income._  As the party files in, Quioan discreetly shares his observations and suspicions with his remaining party members.  As they wait for Umberto Gabbiano to appear, the elf also finds an opportunity to slip off and discreetly cast mage armor on himself.  _I doubt this meeting will itself come to blows, but I'd rather be prepared._

Quioan doesn't know what to think of Umberto Gabbiano.  The man seems friendly enough, but then again, it's in the nature of these political types to hide their true feelings.  (Sense Motive check: 1d20+1=16) Filing into his office, Quioan takes a seat along with the rest of the party and begins to explain why they're here.  "Thank you for seeing us, Signore Gabbiano.  I'll get straight to the point, and be as concise as I can."

"We were hired by a farmer, Dane Ryall, to investigate the disappearance of his house.  As strange a prospect as that seemed, we investigated the former location of his home, and discovered evidence to suggest that transfiguration magic was used to alter the house in a way which made it transportable.  Throughout this process, we attacked in several instances by animals who were clearly trained; they bore items marked with the crest of your house, which is why we have come to you.  If it helps, in pursuit of the individual who did this, we also found a rather valuable cache of gemstones at a vacated campsite of his (or hers, I suppose).  Finally, it's worth noting that, on our way back into town to seek an audience with you, we found both our former employer and another victim of this house thief dead, killed by an animal which then refrained from eating its victims, which again suggest a guidance by man rather than natural instinct."

Leaning in, Quioan makes his final point: "So, Signore Gabbiano, are you aware of anyone in your house who is capable of and motivated to commit such criminal acts?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 8, 2011)

"If it helps, Signor Gabbiano, we know the person in question is a tall  man, with a very fine bow. He must be a skilled ranger to have set such animals upon  us, and know some trick to allow him to steal the hut used in the fraud. We also found a note that seemed to suggest a rift between family members of the Gabbiano house, a dispute over shipping to be precise. Does any of this make any sense to you, Signor Gabbiano?  Two good honest men are dead over this. They deserve a peaceful rest which their souls will not find until they have had justice. We have heard your family has fallen on hard economic times. Certainly further scandal would be an undesireable thing for you, I'm sure. So ... help us. Help us resolve this quietly."

Relic offers the half-torn message in question towards Umberto.









*OOC:*


 No worries Quik. With the surprising amount of treasure we have already generated thanks to the pbp rules Relic will be able  to  buy loads of scrolls. And if you get luckier than I, I can copy it from your spellbook  anyway. Plus the biggest bonus of forging bonds between our characters makes is well worth it! 







[sblock=spells memorised]
Cantrips: Read Magic, Ray of Frost, Daze
lvl 1: Shocking Grasp, Mage Armour, Sleep
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 8, 2011)

Daylily happily ambles along with the rest of the party, chewing on some sort of reddish herb, spitting into the gutter occasionally.  He follows the group up to the apartments, rolling his eyes at all the silly finery.

As Scorchsong and Relic talk to the Gabanyo, he looks around somewhat disinterestedly.










*OOC:*


While Daylily technically made the second Perception check, I can safely say he would not have noticed that bit of information.


----------



## jkason (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=Daylilly]heh. I probably should have set the DC much higher for Daylilly, given his background. [/sblock]

[sblock=Quioan]Gabbiano doesn't appear to be hiding anything at first blush. He seems to be an aristocratic businessman genuinely curious about a visit from strangers.[/sblock]

Gabbiano's office, like the receiving area, shows taste and money, kept clean and orderly. Umberto sits behind a large oak desk as he offers the party seats in thickly-cushioned chairs, and sits attentively as they speak. His brow furrows as the tale continues, a look of concern clouding his features. At the mention of murder, he becomes visibly agitated. When Relic offers up the torn note, he hastens to collect and read it, the color draining from his face as he does so. 

Umberto regains his composure quickly, returning his attention to the party. 

"As I'm sure no end of gossips will have gladly told you by now, my House isn't what it once was," the noble says. "It certainly doesn't help that my late brother, Carnemorto, several times dipped into both our coffers and our collections to pay for his various ... appetites."  Umberto's gaze falls on a pedestal in the corner which is conspicuously empty, and he sighs audibly.

"While once we retained a wide range of skilled individuals and lands, as our primacy in the shipping industry has waned, so has my ability to afford such luxuries. I sold our family game preserve some years ago, and with it, obviously, went our game warden, Niam Caan. I can't say that I miss him, as more than once Carne's dalliances put him in the man's debt. I suspect he's your man, and this," Umberto holds up the note, "confirms what I long suspected. Namely, that Carne traded one of our most valuable family relics to Caan in order to erase an egregious debt." 

Umberto closes his eyes, muttering to himself, "Gods of Venza, brother, even in death you cause trouble."

At this point, Finia returns with a tray of goblets and a caraffe of wine. 

"Master Umberto?" she says with concern, glaring to the party as if to discern what they've done to upset her employer.

"Thank the gods, I most certainly need some of that," Umberto says, waving the attendant over and taking a goblet of wine. He drinks it back in one long swig. 

"Help yourselves," Umberto says absently, waving Finia to offer the party drinks as he props his head up with one hand and rubs his forehead against the headache he's clearly contracted.


----------



## Systole (Jul 8, 2011)

Daylily growls.  "Game-warding ... this is means wood-strider who is being take by hunter spirit, yes?  Where is this game-warding?  We should to finding him."


----------



## Qik (Jul 8, 2011)

Quioan sits back in his seat, believing Umberto to be a man of his word.  "I appreciate your honesty, signore; I understand that this could be quite upsetting news for you to hear.  It seems likely that your former game warden is indeed the man where after, which means that our best bet is to pay him a visit."  Turning to the others, he adds, "Which is unfortunate, considering it's always dangerous to confront a man of the woods on his own land."


----------



## Systole (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Out till Sunday night. Daylily doesn't have much to say here, but definitely wants to go give this ranger guy a pounding.


----------



## Qik (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


***Cue shot of Daylily in the mountain man hat you posted pounding his fist ominously.***


----------



## jbear (Jul 11, 2011)

"And what family artifact would that be? One that can move houses from one place to another by any chance?"

Relic takes a goblet of wine and without drinking from it continues.

"We can help you Signor Gabbiano, but we need you to help us find this man so we can confront him and put a stop to his mischief. Because whatever this man is doing, he is using your family name  and dragging it through the mud with him. We want to put a stop to that. Quickly, quietly, and as soon as possible."


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2011)

"I granted Caan the small plot of land that his home already sat on as part of his severance. That was the last location I knew him to be. Even if he was a trouble-maker, he did his job itself quite well, and I hoped leaving him connected to something might help quell any instincts he had for retribution. I suppose it's good I did, seeing fully now what he's capable of."

As Relic inquires about the Relic, Umberto's heretofore openness clamps shut. 

"It was an artifact, of both great emotional and practical importance to my family," Umberto says, his gaze making it clear he's unwilling to say any more.

"I can give you directions to Caan's house, out on the edge of the old game preserve, but that's all the more information about him that I have."


----------



## Systole (Jul 11, 2011)

Daylily rolls his eyes. "Is so importantest, this house-moving thing? Is for moving _house_," he says, making the final word sound like a profanity. "There is game-warding forest-walker who is take by evil spirit. He is much danger, and is proper duty to make him be fixed." Here, the barbarian taps his hammer meaningfully. "Where is place of game-warding?"


----------



## jbear (Jul 11, 2011)

"Daylilly has struck the heart of the matter. Where is this plot of land? I would like to leave immeadiately."

Relic stands placing the goblet down on the desk. He awaits Umberto's answer. He then continues.

"Thank you Signor Gabbiano, I'm sure this must have been both uncomfortable and unpleasant news. We will try and resolve this because the matter has become personal for all of us. We were helping the farmer who was killed without hope of economical reward. We have failed him as he now lies dead next to another innocent tangled in this mess. Obviously we are grateful for the information you have provided, and understand you are loathe to speak of this artifact. Despite our interests running parallel, we understand that we are neither in your employ, service, nor de we owe you anything, and that such circumstances would be impossible given the financial difficulties of your house. So if our endeavour of justice is successful, we hope you understand that we will take possession of any goods this despicable man has on his person ..."

Relic then waits a moment to see if the noble man bites before leaving and beginning the journey towards Caan's plot of land.


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2011)

Umberto seems to blanch at the implications of Relic's speech, but quickly recomposes himself.

"My house has clearly fallen upon hard times, but my divesting us of those holdings and personnel who were nonessential has proved more than adequate for allowing our assets to remain liquid," he says evenly.

"As I say, this artifact -- marked like so many other of our holdings by our seal -- is of great symbolic import to my family. If Caan has not destroyed it, I am quite certain I could see clear to compensation for its safe return. Not knowing its current state, you'll understand if I cannot commit to any specific monetary sum."

        *GM:*  I want to give [MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION] a chance to pipe in with any questions Kazanto might have, but should have you guys moving one way or another tomorrow.


----------



## Qik (Jul 11, 2011)

jbear said:


> the matter has become personal for all of us.





"Indeed - I'm well past the point of simply wishing to earn an income.  Dane Ryall was a good man, deserved a better death than what he got.  I look forward to confronting this man Caan."


----------



## jbear (Jul 11, 2011)

Relic gives a polite nod and a warm smile.

"Understood Signor Gabbiano. We will speak again I'm sure."


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 12, 2011)

Kazanto listens quietly, blessedly confused by the legged ones' ways, as usual.









*OOC:*


RL killed me, I'm trying to be back. But Kazanto wants a hat!


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabbiano locks eyes with Relic a moment, then bows his head slightly. 

"Finia, if you'll be so kind as to give these gentlemen a map to the old game preserve and of their grounds. Caan's small house is in the southernmost clearing; seemed best to have him living on-hand at the time. Now if you've nothing further?"

If there are none, Finia escorts the party back to the reception area, then disappears for a brief moment before returning with the maps. Everything seems fairly straightforward. It shouldn't take you more than an hour to get out to the small clearing. The elven attendant shows you to the door, and as she closes it behind you, there seems to be nothing left to do than plan your approach strategy. 

        *GM:*  The maps are fluff, so I apologize to any topography fans that I don't have them for you to look at. Basically, there's a wide clearing in the game preserve's wood near the southern edge. Thick trees surrounding it on all sides, with no direction sporting any kind of environmental advantage or disadvantage than the other. I'll leave it to you guys to make any kind of plans you want.


----------



## Systole (Jul 12, 2011)

Daylily chews another hunk of the foul reddish herb on the way to the gamewarden's house.  He's uncharacteristically quiet, apparently mulling strategies over in his head.

After a time he asks, "Is this house have window?  Is can we sneaks from back, or is from all side the game-warding is use bow?"


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2011)

"That's a good point, Daylily.  However, it also seems likely, given our experience thus far, that this Caan will have some animals to aid him.  At least, we should be prepared for that eventuality."

The elf walked on a bit, lost in thought, before continuing.  "Beyond that, however, I feel that our approach will be fairly straight forward.  Get as close to the house as possible without being seen, then begin our assault.  One of us - I'm assuming myself - could scout the surroundings first, of course.  We also have some magic to aid our attack - I'll be able to make you grow big, again, Daylily, and I can do the same to my arrows."









*OOC:*


Depending on how things look when we approach, Q can sneak around a bit - just wouldn't want to take to much of our time to myself, is all.


----------



## Qik (Jul 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


This makes me think of Daylily.  

Giant In the Playground Games


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 13, 2011)

Kazanto bites her lip in thought.

"Are you sure Caan doesn't live with a hermit crab?"


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2011)

"It is being possible.  Crab is not normal for forest.  But the bad nature-walkers sometime takings strange animals."  Daylily ponders this a moment.  "Hmmm ... I was think only of more wolf, but we should being cautious."


----------



## jbear (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock= Actions] 
When we are about 5 minutes from Caan's house Relic will cast Mage armour on himself (lasts 1 hour)

When the house comes into sight Relic suggests that someone should first check hom many viable exits there.

He then shares his idea that perhaps we could gather a bundle of stick, Kazanto could light the bundle  at a decent distance to smoke Caan out without destroyin anying of value in the hut. While that is set up he casts Resistance on himself  and waits. Then again, that may give him time to prepare himself as well if he doesn't take the bait. So maybe just burning the hut while we prepare actions is another good plan?
[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ditto on casting mage armor (using my bonded item) when we're close to the hut.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*GM:*  The clearing is surrounded by thick wood. You know about how much from the maps, but 'within sight' probably wouldn't happen until you were nearly on top of it given the environmental conditions. 

A note to spellcasters: Remember that, "To provide a verbal component, you must be able to speak in a strong voice," (source). I'm happy to take as given that the casters know what a reasonably safe distance is for them to cast without having to worry about being overheard, but I do read the above component requirement to mean that, if you're in any kind of Stealth check situation, casting a verbal spell without using the Silent Spell feat effectively kills your Stealth check.

You guys are, of course, welcome to choose one or more folks to play scout for you while you prep at "a safe distance," though. Just let me know who, and what it is they're going to be looking for.


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily's preparations are the rage herb and he'll have the BFH in hand. Plus, he'll definitely be on guard for suspicious wildlife, as well as suspicious evil human rangers with composite bows. Assuming Mage Armors are the rest of the preparation, we'll send Q to look around a bit while Daylily, Relic, and Kaz stay in the trees, but close enough to act if anything goes horribly wrong.

Try not to get caught in the open, as he has that funky bow.

EDIT: Posted right on top of you. In that case, I think it's best for Q to be about 60' in front, with Kaz, Relic, and Daylily in a 5 or 10' triangle.

EDIT 2: If we all make it to the clearing without incident, Daylily will take point and go smash the door in?


----------



## jbear (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I love kicking in doors, so fine by me!


----------



## Qik (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Makes sense.  Let's just say Q. is casting far enough away from the clearing that that casting will have no bearing on the stealth check he'll make when he arrives at that clearing and begins to scope things out.  Even if he casts while they're still 10 minutes away from the clearing, that gives him more than enough time to make use of the spell.

Not sure if we're clear and good up to the clearing, so I'll refrain from posting in character.  I'll roll two stealth rolls for when I'm making my way towards the clearing, and when I'm scoping it out.  Ideally, I'll gather as much info as I can and report back to the troops.

1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=25

Ooo, a natural 20 - guess that means I can sneak into the house and kill Caan in his sleep?


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not sure if we're clear and good up to the clearing, so I'll refrain from posting in character.  I'll roll two stealth rolls for when I'm making my way towards the clearing, and when I'm scoping it out.  Ideally, I'll gather as much info as I can and report back to the troops.




        *GM:*  Unless there were other stops you guys wanted to make before getting there, I don't see a need to force any other RP on the way there. I've been holding off posting the cut scene to get you there until your plans seemed firmed up.     

Given the lengthy travel times it's taken to get much of anywhere for the party so far, the walk to the game preserve is both quick and uneventful. Once again cobbles fall away for dirt paths, and soon the impressively thick forest which once belonged to House Gabbiano looms before the party. 

As agreed, they stop well short of where the map indicates the clearing should be, everyone making him or herself as ready as possible before Quioan moves forward to scout and the others make final preparations.

        *GM:*  I'm going to hold off the scouting post until tomorrow, so IVV has time to post any additional prep Kazanto may want to take / use on Quioan.     



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ooo, a natural 20 - guess that means I can sneak into the house and kill Caan in his sleep?




        *GM:*  Looking to make a big alignment shift, are you?


----------



## Qik (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nah, I just put the "chaotic" in "chaotic good".


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 15, 2011)

Kazanto prays and touches each adventurer in turn, giving a warm indwelling to each.

(OOC: Cast a bunch of _Resistance_ for everyone.)


----------



## jkason (Jul 15, 2011)

*GM:*  sorry for no post yesterday, guys. RL is interfering with my getting the map finished, and rather than give a vague description when Quioan is clearly on a tactical scout, I want to have it done before I post. Hopefully by tonight. If it helps, this is the home stretch, guys.


----------



## Systole (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to be AFK Friday afternoon to Sunday night again.  If anyone wants to pick up Daylily's actions, feel free.  While Q scouts, he'll make sure wandering wolves don't eat Relic and Kaz.  After that, it's barbarian tactics.


----------



## jbear (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 No rush at this stage. maybe Qik can get through the scouting this weekend and the rest of us can position ourselves poised for attack accordingly with our stat blocks up ready to begin on monday.


----------



## Qik (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ditto on the no rush; ready to rock whenever you are.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Take your time, we'll make this work!


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2011)

Quioan stalks forward into the wood where the clearing should be. He moves with caution, slowly and quietly, and after what seems forever, he catches sight of his goal. 

The clearing is reasonably large, and there, in its center, is a modest little house with purple, stained shutters and a purple, painted door. It appears Quioan has finally found the house both Ryall and Roug lost. He's also found, unsurprisingly, more animals. Four wolfhounds stalk the house, gold collars on each, and one apparently assigned to each corner of the house from their reluctance to move far from where Quioan first spots them. The elf's careful steps don't appear to alert them to his presence as he circles to investigate. 

Two doors on opposite sides of the house, and two windows on each wall. Quioan thinks he catches movement from inside, but at this distance it's hard to tell who or how many folks might be there through the murky, low-grade glass.

        *GM:*  Ugh. Okay, I finally have a map. Quioan is on there on the side closest to the party. I took his first stealth roll for the scouting mission, since I don't believe circumstances ever changed during that scout to force a second one. So, while he didn't auto-succeed, he does seem to have avoided the dogs' attention. 

The purple rectangles with the borders are the doors, the others are windows.


----------



## Qik (Jul 18, 2011)

Having finished his sweep of the house's perimeter, Quioan stealthily makes his way back to the group to report on what he's found.

"Right - it seems as though we have finally found the house described by Misters Roug and Ryall.  Caan has set a perimeter guard of four wolfhounds, one at each corner of the house.  The house itself has two doors, on the west and east ends, and each wall contains two windows, meaning that Caan is going to see us coming.  If either of you have any plans for approach, I'm all ears - the only possible plan I can think of is having our resident enchantment expert here" - Quioan points to Relic - "sneak up and put one or two of the beasts under before we begin our engagement.  But of course, then he risks being seen and caught out of position.  Otherwise, I suggest we prepare our magic, and simply engage the bastard."









*OOC:*


Whew - glad I didn't get spotted!  That might have been the end for Mr. Scorchsong.


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2011)

Daylily ponders the information.  "But there being two door.  If he is in houses, he can escaping, yes?  Is maybe the better for attack from two side.  Maybe threes go to east  door, to make start fighting dog.  Then one goes to west door, and make squish of forest-walker from behind."


----------



## Qik (Jul 18, 2011)

Quioan shakes his head and smiles at the barbarian.  "In my haste to confront this man, it seems I'm not doing a good job of strategically assessing the situation.  What you say makes sense, Daylily.  Should it be yourself who goes alone?  Or perhaps I can lie in wait with my bow - I should have ample time and opportunity to pick off anyone sneaking in the opposite direction."


----------



## Systole (Jul 19, 2011)

Daylily glances at Kazanto.  It's clear he's thinking about his vow to protect the merwoman, but he says instead: "Scorchsong cans shooting the bow at dogs, even from far side, yes?  Maybe if every person is being a little north, you will having good sight.  But hammer is not so good for beings far from fight.  I think is better for Scorchsong to be far side.  What is Snake Daughter and Elder Storyteller say?"









*OOC:*


What Daylily is proposing is that Q sneak in from the northeast while Daylily charges in from the northwest wwith Kaz/Relic in tow.  This will give Q a good angle on the dogs and the back door all at once, hopefully.  Does that seem like a reasonable idea?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 19, 2011)

"Let me say a prayer to Peletanga for us before we go in. Oh! And load my crossbow, too. We can converge on the house quickly."

Kazanto looks out at the house. "Sure doesn't look like a shell. Maybe it's not a hermit crab after all."

OOC: Load crossbow and cast Bless before we start.


----------



## jbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Relic nods agreement.

"The plan sounds fine. I would rather wait with using my sleep spell and catch as many of the hounds as possible. If this man is a skilled archer, I very much doubt he will want to move from such an easily defensible position that has windows on all sides to shoot from. But let us see if the Wind favours us."

Relic casts Mage Armour on himself and as they walk towards the hut.

[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 11/11
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: Mage Amour; Bless
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep
Bonded Ring: Unused
Lightning Flash 7/7
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

*GM:*  If it matters, these are Wolfhounds, a domestic dog breed, not Wolves, their wild cousins.

So, it sounds like you're all good with the split plan. Since it seems cruel to trash a nat 20, I'll give Quioan an auto-succeed on his sneaking around to the northeast corner to set himself. I need Stealth checks from the other 3, though, to help determine surprise. Might as well roll some initiative for the first round while you're at it, since the plan appears to be attacking without warning, yes?


----------



## Systole (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily's mind is made up, yes.  As far as he's concerned, this is akin to putting down a dangerous predator.  You try to catch it sleeping, ambush it, and kill it quickly.  Trying to take this guy into custody or offering a chance for surrender wouldn't occur to him.  If anyone wants to have a talk with Daylily about taking Caan alive or something, feel free.

Did one of the wolfhounds make the print on the wagon, or was it definitely a wolf footprint that we saw?  I'm not sure whether that's a Knowledge:Nature or Survival, but they're both +4, so I'll roll once and let you figure out which it is.


----------



## Qik (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's very sweet about the stealth roll, jk.

Q'll take position at A32.  Once he gets there, he'll cast Gravity Bow (although if the verbal component'll mess with my stealth, let me know, and I'll decide to either forgo that or make it my first round action).  I had considered casting Enlarge Person on Daylily before he snuck off, but I'm guessing it'll take us more than a minute to get into position, which would make that pointless.  If I happen to be wrong about that, then consider it cast.

Initiative: 1d20+5=10

Thanks for the wolfhound info, too; I had initially confused the two, and was a bit worried about 4 wolves+ranger/druid/whathaveyou.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

[sblock=Daylily]The prints were definitely wolves, not wolfhounds.[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Qik, from there Quioan is definitely too close to cast verbal components without the closest dog (at least) hearing him, so you'll have to make it your first un-stealthed action, I'm afraid, since you're right and you'd burn most of the spell duration if you cast it far enough away and then had to sneak (at half speed) into position.

Assuming you guys go undetected, I'll also let you have a pre-arranged signal for starting attacks if you like, so you can all 'un-stealth' at the same time. 

If the dogs hear one of you, of course ...


----------



## Systole (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe the prearranged signal is Daylily charging out of the woods screaming like a wildman.

When Daylily sees the wolfhounds, he will whisper to the Relic and Kaz that these were not the beasts from the wagon.


----------



## Qik (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's what I figured, on both jk's rulings and Daylily's charge being the signal.  Can I at least delay my casting to see if the dog closest to me is lured by Daylily's charge?


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's what I figured, on both jk's rulings and Daylily's charge being the signal.  Can I at least delay my casting to see if the dog closest to me is lured by Daylily's charge?




        *GM:*  You can always hold an action. Actually, depending on their initiative rolls, Kazanto and Relic may be holding actions if you're all waiting on Daylilly's charge.


----------



## jbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Relic tries his best to sneak up but it's  just so hard with creaky bones!


----------



## Qik (Jul 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Would you look at that.  And here I thought the old man was going to blow everyone's cover!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 20, 2011)

(Screwing it up is probably my job.)


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

The party moves slowly and carefully through the forest, letting Quioan guide them to the clearing. The archer elf leaves the others to take up a position with a view of the back door as the other three wait. Daylily seems especially impatient, shuffling from one foot to another, until the wolfhound at the southwest corner of the house perks up a moment. The barbarian freezes, and while the dog sniffs the air briefly, it seems satisfied that nothing is amiss and sits back down to guard.


[sblock=ooc]Okay, since I quashed Quioan's ability to giant-ize Daylily or give himself Gravity Bow due to the combo of duration + stealth requirements, I think I need to do the same to Kaznato's Bless. She can cast it in the surprise round like Quioan, but Quioan can't gain its benefits because he's too far away.

So, first off, resolving stealth. Looks like Daylily's the lowest man on the totem pole. I'm just going to roll wolfhound checks against him for the sake of efficiency (and because, realistically, the distance modifiers make the stealths for Relic and Kazanto pretty hard to hit without a natural 20 from one of the dogs): 

Perception: Wolfhound 1 (DC 17); Wolfhound 2 (DC 21); Wolfhound 4 (DC 20) (1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=19, 1d20+8=20)

Darn. I was so close to catching you. 

Your targets are surprised. Everyone gets one action for the surprise round (move or standard, but not both). Relic, I need to know if you're holding your initiative to 12 to wait for Daylily's action. 

Qik, the Wolfhounds won't be able to react to anything until their initiative in round 1. If you still want to wait to see if they rush Daylily before casting or attacking, Quioan will have to forego his surprise round action and wait to act until that point. Up to you.

Initiatives: 

Relic: 19 (hold to 12 for Daylily?)
Niam Caan: 16
Daylily: 12
Quioan: 10 
Wolfhounds: 10
Kazanto: 7

Statuses:

All: Resistance +1 saves
Quioan & Relic: Mage Armor +4 AC[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Relic will hold til Daylilly does his thing and then move down to H6 in his surprise round


----------



## Qik (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with casting Gravity Bow in the surprise round.  I'll wait for Daylily's charge to do it IC.  

I just wanted to know if there was a reason you had positioned Q at A23, since I wanted him at A32 (the further away he is, the safer he is).


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2011)

With a tremdendous bellow, Daylily charges forward, hammer held high.









*OOC:*


Assuming none of that is difficult terrain, Daylily will rage, charge, and smash the dog.  If that's not possible, he'll hold off on rage and move to F9 or so with the intention of ragesmash next turn.  

Just FYI, Daylily's barbarian chew means that he gets one lingering round of rage after he stops paying rage points, so let's get this done in six rounds or less guys. <crosses fingers>


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2011)

Relic moves through the trees, remaining just on the edge where he can receive cover from the ranger's bow, but can see well enough to use his spells when the dogs hopefully go after the roaring  barbarian.









*OOC:*


 Action: Move to H6


----------



## Qik (Jul 20, 2011)

From his position to the east, Quioan hears Daylily's cry, and takes it as his signal to ready his magic.  Feeling the surge of arcane energy move through him and concentrate in his bow, he begins to raise it, studying the movements of his prey as he does so.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm fine with casting Gravity Bow in the surprise round.  I'll wait for Daylily's charge to do it IC.
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry 'bout that. I was transposing the numbers every time I looked at it. I am in a bit of dilemma, though. I'd been considering the 'tree' squares as dense forest, and applying modifiers to stealth. In combat, then, I'm inclined to say that being in a tree square provides concealment against ranged attacks, but if I say that, I think it's only fair to say that having a full square of trees between you and a target provides him concealment, as well.

I hadn't really considered it until I placed Quioan in the correct square, but it seems a fair environmental wrinkle. I'm sorry to have realized it so late in the game.  

Qik, you can re-set Quioan with that in mind without burning your action if you like.      

Relic and Daylilly both feel Kazanto's fire fill them as the clearing echoes with Daylily's roar. He charges the closest wolfhound, which barely has time to stand before the barbarian has smashed its head to a bloody pulp.  Relic shifts himself to what he hopes is a more strategic position as the loud elf makes his move, and Quioan invokes the magics that empower his bow. The dogs on the western half of the house both look in his direction and growl as his casting reveals his presence. 

The back door opens then, and a tall man in studded leather armor and forest colors exits, a compound bow in one hand and a wand in the other. Noticing the dogs' behavior, he glances to the northeast as he begins to back away toward the southern corner of the house. Once there, he points the wand at the house and exclaims, "Hogwash!". He follows this up with a loud string of expletives as nothing seems to happen, and throws the wand to the ground. 

"I don't know who the hells you people are, but you're invading my home. Law gives me the right to kill each and every one of you if you don't turn around right now!" 

        *GM:*  Everyone but Kazanto can act in round 1 before the dogs. Then the dogs go, and we'll be into our first-post scenario again     


[sblock=Statuses]Statuses:

All: Resistance +1 saves
Daylilly, Kazanto, Relic: Bless (+1 attacks)
Quioan & Relic: Mage Armor +4 AC
Quioan: Gravity Bow
Daylily: Rage 1/6[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


No worries, jk - in that case, I'd like to start Q at C28.







Quioan's features twist into a grim smile at the man's warning.  _Now he invokes the law..._  With that, the elf takes aim and fires at the wolfhound closest to him, though his magically enlarged arrow leaves his bow heading wide right.









*OOC:*


Attack dog at H23 - forgot to factor in PBS, so add +1 to my roll.

1d20+6=11

Damage (unlikely, but just in case): 2d6+2=5







Grimacing at what looks like a poor shot, Quioan retreats a few steps into the woods so as to take cover from Caan's bow.  (move to B28 - is that enough to give me concealment?)


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2011)

The enraged barbarian does not even break stride as he crushes the poor dog and continues his mad charge to the south. With a wild grin on his face as he bears down on the second dog. *"FALSHENAYAAAAAAA-A-A!"*









*OOC:*


Power attacking with the charge this time, like I meant to do last time, but forgot. Math is +1 BAB +6 Str +1 Bless +2 Charge -1 Power attack = +9 again

Edit: A frickin' 3. Blergh.  AC is currently 11, since I assume he's about to get lit up.


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2011)

Edit: Relic does not wait to see what the dogs are doing before deciding what to do, because that would be stupid. Hearing the ranger leave the house he moves in swiftly up towards the front door and checks if it is locked.









*OOC:*


 Relic  double moves to L14, going south in a straight line to L through trees first to av oid being seen by north easter hound before turning towards hut; I wanted to use Daze, but just read it is only good for humanoids. Drat! Swift Action: check if door is locked?







[sblock=Relic] Lvl 1 Human Wizard
HP: 11/11
AC: 16 Touch 12 FlatFooted  14
Status: Mage Amour; Bless, Resistance
Fort: +1 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Spells: lvl 0: Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Daze
Lvl 1: Mage Armour: USED; Shocking Grasp; Sleep
Bonded Ring: Unused
Lightning Flash 7/7
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] Since we're about to move into first-to-post, you might as well take an action anyway.  Even moving up toward the house would be better than nothing, in my opinion.


----------



## jbear (Jul 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ahh, i see. Okay. I hadn't realised I was effectively missing my turn. Ok.  let me see


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 21, 2011)

Kazanto chants her prayer, the familiar warmth surging through Quoian's and Relic's veins.

(Yes, that's the _Bless_ in the surprise round.)


----------



## Qik (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pretty sure I'm outside the range of that Bless.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah, you certainly are. Got my icons confused.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2011)

Quioan's oversized arrow elicits a yelp from his target, but unfortunately, it's from whizzing by the wolfhound's ear. The arrow thunks home in the side of the house, and the dog, growling and barking, charges at the archer elf. Quioan manages to evade the snapping jaws, but the wolfhound is now right on top of him.

Daylilly, meanwhile, charges another wolfhound, and though he only seems to land a glancing blow, any contact at all from the enraged elf's massive hammer seems to be too much. A second dog crumples to the ground as the barbarian screams his name as a warcry.

Relic, taking advantage of the temporary absence of canines to threaten him, sneaks to the front door, which is indeed unlocked. 

Unaware of the old man at his front door, Caan continues to move south as the wolfhound next to him takes a page from the barbarian's playbook and charges him. Daylilly, his bloodlust leaving him vulnerable to attack, isn't as lucky as Quioan. The wolfhound tears into Daylilly's thigh with his powerful jaws. Even as the barbarian responds to the bite, an arrow drives deep into his shoulder

"I warned you people." Caan yells, notching another arrow into his composite bow. "Now you're mine!"

        *GM:*  PC's are up, and we're now into first-post, first-act for the rest of the encounter.     

[sblock=crunch]Quioan attacks Wolfhound 2: MISS. Quioan retreats to B28. Yes, that provides concealment vs. ranged attacks. Actually, being in any of the 'tree' squares provides concealment. If there's also a tree square between you and your target, even if they aren't in one, *they* also have concealment from *your* ranged attacks.

Daylilly charges Wolfhound 4, and due to the Wolfhounds still being flatfooted, HITS, killing it. (good lord, but Daylilly's a damage machine, isn't he? 20 damage from a single attack at level 1. Yikes!)

Relic moves to L14 and checks the door

Enemy actions: 

Wolfhound 3 charges Daylilly: 
Charge attack vs. Daylilly; damage (1d20+4=15, 1d4+1=5)

HITS for 5 damage

Wolfhound 2 charges Quioan: 

Charge attack vs. Quioan; damage (1d20+4=14, 1d4+1=5)

MISS

Caan: Move to V23 and ranged attack vs. Daylilly. He has Precise Shot, so no penalty for him firing into melee: 

Bow attack (precise shot) vs. Daylilly; damage (1d20+7=22, 1d8+1=5)

HITS for an additional 5 damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Statuses]
All: Resistance +1 saves
Daylilly, Kazanto, Relic: Bless (+1 attacks)
Quioan & Relic: Mage Armor +4 AC
Quioan: Gravity Bow
Daylily: Rage 2/6  HP: 6/16
Wolfhounds: -2 AC until their next turn from charging.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 21, 2011)

Ignoring his wounds, brings his hammer down a third time, crushing yet another of Caan's unfortunate pets. He takes a few steps to put his back against the house and pulls the arrow out of his shoulder without so much as a wince. Grinning madly, he shouts, *"DAYLILY COMINGS FOR YOU, FOREST WALKER!"*










*OOC:*


Attacking puppy. Pretty sure that's dead puppy. Moving to N14 so that hopefully Kaz can come up for a heal pleasepleaseplease. Also, there's no AoO in case Relic wants to duck around the corner for a Sleep spell or two.

P.S. Yanking the arrow out is just flavor text.

P.P.S. Dammit, I forgot Power Attack again.  If I'd been paying attention, that would have been 22 damage.  I don't think it matters, though.


----------



## jkason (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Just confirming that yes, the Daylilly Dog Slaughter continues. Caan and the dog attacking Quioan appear to be the only enemies left standing.


----------



## Qik (Jul 21, 2011)

Feeling the wolfhound's teeth nick his magical armor as sidesteps its bite, Quioan silently expresses his gratitude for its presence.  Ducking around a tree, he raises his bow and fires again at the dog, hoping to be able to thread his arrow through the trees.  The instant the arrow leaves his hands, Quioan retreats, hoping to put some space between him and the attacking hound.









*OOC:*


Attack (+5 Dex, +1 MW, +1 PBS): 1d20+7=20
Damage (+2 Str Bow, +1 PBS): 2d6+3=7

Move to H32, or thereabouts.


----------



## jbear (Jul 21, 2011)

Relic doesn't hesitate upon seeing his friend bleeding. He moves to the edge of the house to where he can see the ranger, his fingers dipping into his pouch sending sand and petals flying as arcane words spill from his mouth with a disturbing lullaby rhythm. He raises his hand towards Caan and a cricket springs towards him charged with a spell of Sleep.

[sblock=Actions] Relic moves to O14, hopefully drawing the next shot and benefitting from cover unless Caan moves into line (though he seems to just fall short of being able to do that). He then cast Sleep on Caan.  Hopefully he's not lvl 5! Fingers crossed on the Saving Throw!! [/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 22, 2011)

"Oh my... 貧しい萱草"

Kazanto slithers from the trees and starts toward the house. Red light pours from her eyes and mouth as she approaches.

(double move toward Daylily.)


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll be gone from Friday night to Sunday night once again.  I think it's safe to say I'll be holding next's rounds action until after IVV, however, so I don't think I'll be slowing things down too much.

Three rage rounds left.  Let's git-r-done.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

Daylilly caves in the skull of yet another wolfhound, and retreats behind the house to collect himself and call threats to Caan while Relic begins chanting and sends his enchanted cricket billowing across the field on a bed of sand and rose petals. Kazanto, the red light of her battle tongue once again present, makes her way toward the wounded Daylilly, though her limited ability to navigate on land leaves her still short of her goal.

Quioan scrambles to put shooting distance between himself and the dog. It snaps at his retreating figure, but once again the elf's protective magics intercede between his flesh and canine jaws. Quioan launches another giant-sized arrow, but as he feared, the obfuscation of the forest makes it too difficult to properly aim, and his shot merely splits a small sapling.

"You couldn't leave well enough alone!" Caan yells back to Daylilly's threats. "I had a great little scam going on here, and no one was getting hurt. And I could have kept on with it, too, if it weren't for you meddling adventurers--"

At about this time, Relic's cricket lands at Caan's feet, it and the rose petal disappearing in a small puff of sand. Caan shakes his head, fighting, calling out, but his words begin to slur...

"...meddling adventurers, and your ... talking ... fish," With this last, Caan's eyes flutter closed and he falls to the ground. 

The remaining wolfhound, seeing its master fall, howls, rushing frantically to the fallen man's side. It crouches down, bearing its teeth and growling protectively.

        *GM:*  PCs up     

[sblock=crunch]Daylilly: kills Wolfhound 3, moves to N14

Quioan's turn required some improv. The fluff describes two moves and an attack, which isn't possible. The crunch shows the attack prior to the move, but "Ranged weapons are thrown weapons or projectile weapons that *are not effective in melee.*" (source, emphasis mine)

In order to attack with the bow, Quioan has to move out of melee range, which gives the dog concealment. Since a single move keeps Quioan in PBS range, I went with move then attack. The movement provokes AoO. Also, I couldn't find a route that got you to H32 within your 30' move rate, so I went with G32:

Quioan: moves to g32, provokes AoO

AoO vs. Quioan (1d20+2=18, 1d4+1=4)

MISS

Quioan ranged attack, 20% miss chance from concealment

Concealment miss chance (miss 1-20) (1d100=4)

MISS

Relic: move to O14, cast Sleep

Caan: Will Saving Throw vs. DC 15

Will Save DC 15 (1d20+2=5)

FAIL, Niam Caan is now asleep and prone. (rassumfrassumsleepspell )

Kazanto: Double move to I10

Enemy actions:

Wolfhound 2 Runs (4x movement, straight line) to U23[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]All: Resistance +1 saves
Daylilly, Kazanto, Relic: Bless (+1 attacks)
Quioan & Relic: Mage Armor +4 AC
Quioan: Gravity Bow
Daylily: Rage 3/6 HP: 6/16
Wolfhound: Loses Dex bonus to AC from running
Niam Caan: Unconscious, Helpless, Prone.[/sblock]


----------



## Qik (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about the confusion, jk - I didn't realize I couldn't fire a bow into an adjacent square.  Also, the movement issue was due to me not knowing how to count diagonals.  Thanks for just making a call on both; apologies for being the newbie of the group.

jbear, you and that sleep spell are just amazin'.







Emerging from the forest, thanking the Dream-Giver that he could do so on his own power, unscathed, Quioan called out with jubilation to Relic: "NICE enchantment, old dog!"  Planting his feet, he sighted his bow and fired, watching the arrow enlarge as it left his bow, flying slightly to the left of what would have been an ideal exit trajectory.  "Once we've taken care of the dog, let's bind this man and wake him - he has a lot to answer for."









*OOC:*


Move to I28
Attack: 1d20+6=13
Damage: 2d6+2=12


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

Seeing the merwoman approaching with spirit power pouring from her eyes, Daylily steps forward for her blessing.  Even as she slithers toward him, he looks toward the final unfortunate dog with his pupils shrunk to mad pinpoints.  "Goods dog," he growls.  "So where is goods wolf?"










*OOC:*


Since it doesn't looks like Kaz can get to Daylily and cast in one turn, he will move over to M12, then ready another move action to R16 or thereabouts once Kazanto (hopefully) heals him.  If next turn comes up while I'm gone, chances are that Daylily will do a charging ragesmash against whatever canine looks most threatening.   Feel free to roll for me rather than wait.


----------



## jbear (Jul 22, 2011)

Relic walks towards the last hound confident that this battle is over. He raises his hand pointing his finger at the hound.

"Shoo dog shoo!"

A ray of ice shoots towards the hound.









*OOC:*


 Lol, was that a 3 way simultaneous post? 

Actions: Move to R18 and Ray of Frost


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

Qik said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry about the confusion, jk - I didn't realize I couldn't fire a bow into an adjacent square.  Also, the movement issue was due to me not knowing how to count diagonals.  Thanks for just making a call on both; apologies for being the newbie of the group.




        *GM:*  I dug around for a while myself, and I'll admit I may be wrong on it, but, well, it's about to not matter...     

The wolfhound finally runs out of luck against Quioan's enchanted arrows, as this time Quioan's shot strikes true, puncturing deep into the dog's chest. It lets out a whine and wheeze, then falls limp beside its master.

        *GM:*  The last wolfhound is dead. Caan will remain asleep for 1 minute (10 rounds) barring someone deciding to wake him up. So, while there's a mild amount of urgency if you want to tie him up before he wakes, I think we're effectively out of combat rounds unless someone wants to attack the sleeping, helpless foe.


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

Seeing the last hound fall, Daylily starts breathing more evenly, although the veins in his neck and forehead still pulse dangerously for another few seconds. He shakes his shaggy head with a wry grin and nudges Relic in the ribs. With one hand, he pounds the head of the hammer into the dirt a few times to knock off most of the chunks of fur and gore. Then he reverses the weapon presents it to Relic, handle first.

"Is your magics, Elder Storyteller." He nods at the fallen woodsman. "Is your kill."









*OOC:*


Daylily will drop rage at round 4. He gets a free round of lingering rage from the barbarian chew whether he wants it or not. He'll then be fatigued for 10 rounds/1 minute and have one rage point left over. In case it becomes an issue.

P.S. You can fire into an adjacent square, but it draws an AoO unless you have the feat for it.


----------



## Qik (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, at least it wasn't an obvious rule that I missed out on.  I had done some checking on it myself (admittedly not too thoroughly), and hadn't seen anything suggesting it was a problem, which is why I'd gone ahead with it.







Feeling the slight surge of pride as his arrow finally hits home, Quioan runs towards the absurdly sleeping woodsman, kneels down beside him, and pulls out his length of silk rope.









*OOC:*


Okay, another first for me: do I have to make any checks to bind him?  Feel free to roll for me if so (though I'm happy to do it myself, and if someone is better stat'd to tie him up, then they should do it).


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Escape Artist

Ropes/Bindings
The DC of your Escape Artist check is equal to the binder’s combat maneuver bonus +20.

Daylily's slightly better stated to tie him up, but Jiragans tend to believe in frontier justice, and explaining the concept of a jury trial to him is probably going to take longer than one minute.


----------



## Qik (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I figured interrogation wasn't exactly Daylily's style.  Q's mainly just curious to hear what he can from the man, although that might be a lost cause or a pointless endeavor.







As he begins tying up Caan, Quioan tries to explain his actions to the others (mostly Daylily).  "I just want to hear what this man has to say for himself.  I imagine the Umberto Gabbiano might also be pleased if the man were able to admit to the killings and thus clear his houses name."  Looking up at Daylily, he continues.  "I imagine you want to kill him Daylily, and I don't blame you - were there not others to consider, I would likely do the same.  But I want to hear this man explain himself.  I want him to confess to these killings."  

Having finished securing Caan's bonds, Quioan stands up.  "Maybe we should just kill him.  At least we now have time to talk about it."


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

Daylily seems surprised to see Quioan tying the gamekeeper with rope.  "I am think that Elder Storyteller can killings him without help of rope, Scorchsong," he says, with a dubious look.

As Quioan explains, he seems to grow more confused.  "Bring him to city for the Gabanyo to killing him, you mean?  Gabanyo not came here.  Elder Storyteller did came here.  Is Elder Storyteller's kill."  He turns to Relic.  "Is this being a gift to Gabanyo from you?  Because the wood-walker is much dangerous thing to keep alive."









*OOC:*


[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] I noticed the Scooby reference a few posts ago, by the way.  How long were you holding on to that gem?


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

Systole said:


> As Quioan explains, he seems to grow more confused.  "Bring him to city for the Gabanyo to killing him, you mean?  Gabanyo not came here.  Elder Storyteller did came here.  Is Elder Storyteller's kill."  He turns to Relic.  "Is this being a gift to Gabanyo from you?  Because the wood-walker is much dangerous thing to keep alive."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Heh. It's been a long time coming, that bit of silliness. Since I wasn't sure if Daylilly would be bashing in his brains, I figured I'd better get it in while I could.      

"This way, Parsons! I heard the sounds of battle, and I'm sure that was Caan's voice!"

"Milord, please, let the men go first! We can't bodyguard a noble if he rushes ahead of us into a waiting arrow!"

As if repeated mention of his name seems to have summoned him, Gabbiano's voice drifts out of the wood, followed soon after by the man himself, stumbling into the clearing with the commander you met before and a handful of Venzan guardsmen rushing to keep up with the eager noble. Finia rounds out the retinue, from the back, slightly disheveled and clearly flustered from all the tromping around in the outdoors.

"Thank the gods!" Gabbiano cries out as he sees the party gathered around the bound form of the sleeping Caan to debate his final disposition. He steers clear of the dog corpses as he does so. "You've caught him. See, Parsons, I told you they seemed industrious. And my ... my property? Did you--?"

Gabbiano doesn't finish as something catches his eye. While the commander and his men rush to cover Caan, Gabbiano makes a beeline for the southeast corner of the house where light glints off something. He reaches down and gently, as if the merest touch might shatter it, picks up the wand Caan had earlier thrown to the ground, regarding it with unabashed awe.

Commander Parsons, clearly a bit confused by the noble's behavior, turns to you. "Lord Gabbiano seemed to think you might have gotten yourselves into some trouble. It appears he was right."


----------



## Systole (Jul 22, 2011)

Daylily sneers at the Captain.

[sblock=Elvish]_"Ach, it's the wobbling beef willy again, what stole our dinners yester eve. And anon I ken he's here to claim this foul passel of spirit-talker. Well, come along then, ye great pile of frilly bits! Your trophy's all wrapped and fangless so ye can take your bloody hands to the elders and speak that ye earned them even though you've nary an honest scar to show. Take the biting beasties, too, as I reckon you're all but famished, what with the long trek out of your safe, fair city and the hard work of all this vanquishing. Tosser."_[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jul 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Ohhhhh ... that was mean, JK! I wanted to give that to Gabbiano, snif snif.  Edit: Lol! nice insult! Even better as we know he speaks elvish, so he understood it! Err... wait, that might not be a good thing ... hehehe. Ruuuuuun!!!!







Relic pats  Daylily on the shoulder with a smile (for a strangely long time) until the noise of the guards and Gabbiano appearing can be heard. After another extended pause while Relic quietly waits for  the intruders to finish their conversation, Relic finally stops his incessant patting of Daylily's shoulder and he finally responds to his courageous, savage friend, completely ignoring the Commander's condescending and offensive remark.

"Again you honour me, Daylilly. The victory and glory of this hunt is shared by all of us. It seems the Wind blows at our back today and we have a chance to win favour with a man in need of friends who might one day prove a valuable friend to us indeed. You are right, I choose to give this thief to Signor Gabbiano, as a gift, a favour that one day Gabbiano will return. But not just to me. The favour will grow and multiply. The favour will fall upon each of us. Because not only have we not gotten ourselves into trouble..." Relic pauses to nod at the commander before continuing, "... but we have stamped it out like a hard boot in time upon the soft head of a venomous snake. Not only that but we have delivered a villain bound and asleep into the hands of the authorities, not a scratch upon his head, and with naught more blood spilled than that of his hounds, intact to face the consequences of his villainly; Caan will not be blessed so easily with the swift solace of death that your hammer brings, Daylilly. And yet, these deeds pale in worth aside the great joy we have brought to Signor Gabbiano with the return of his soul and his pride, the jewel that will allow him to rise in power once more and wipe the smirks from his sneering rivals who have until now enjoyed his fall from grace. Isn't that so, Signor Gabbiano?"

Relic awaits Gabbiano's response before continuing with a no-nonsense tone in his voice:

"Now, as we agreed. The work done here on behalf of our dead employees has run entirely at our own costs with literally no econmic reward. And thus, as agreed, apart from your family artifact, the boon of which's return is yet to be decided, everything else here that we find upon the villain will be taken by our company to cover said expenses and the promised reward that our dead benefactors now can never pay."

He then adds for Daylilly's benefit alone:

"If those were too many words, what i mean is, to thank us for this honour, Signor Gabbiano will make sure you have the finest wolf skin hat in the world"

He turns to Quioan and quietly says:

"I'm sure your sharp eyes will do a better job of searching the house and Caan than my dim old orbs. I will retrieve the golden collars."

Relic, before anyone can do anything (hehehe) does just that, he collects the golden collar from each of the wolfhounds.


----------



## Qik (Jul 22, 2011)

Moving to stand next to the aged wizard, Quioan leans on his bow, smiling at the old man's words as Relic speaks his mind fully and in his own time.  Speaking quietly, for Relic's benefit alone, he said, "Well said, old dog.  We truly had the wind at our backs today."  As he speaks, he's thinking about his brief encounter with the wolfhound in the woods, which had closed on him several times, but had been unable to find its mark.

At Relic's suggestion to search the premises, Quioan nods, straightens up, and heads towards the cabin, keeping his bow ready on the off-chance more of Caan's pets are inside.  Making his way in, he checks over the cabin to make sure it's unoccupied, then begins to search it for anything of value.  Having finished the mundane portion of his search, he then turns to magic to finish the job.









*OOC:*


Invisible Castle doesn't seem to be working atm, so I'll just roll me checks here.

Edit: Forgot to mark it, but the second roll is Know (Arcana).


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2011)

Oddly enough, it is Finia and not the captain who responds to Daylily's insult. Any sign of exhaustion disappears from the attendant as the barbarian slings his insults, and her face becomes positively crimson. She lets loose with a string of elven expletives that surprise even the rough-edged Daylily, stomping forward as if to tear him apart with her bare hands. 

Commander Parsons stops her with a touch on the arm. She whirls at him, still fuming.

[sblock=elven] "No foul-breathed, boiled-blood, Border-Realms-forsaken savage is going to impugn your honor!"
"Seems to me there's some blood boiling in a Border Realms native,"[/sblock]

Parsons gives Finia a wry smile as they exchange words, and appears to disarm her hostility. Her gaze softens, and the pair's voices drop.

[sblock=elven]"I'm sorry, Galen. I just..."
"No apologies. Seems to me that fire's exactly the sort of thing that drew us together, no?"[/sblock]

The commander's hand rises to gently cup Finia's cheek. She smiles coyly and opens her mouth to say more, but then seems to remember she and the commander are not alone. The elven attendant blushes, then gives Daylilly only one more tense rejoinder before retreating back to her employer.

[sblock=elven]"You are no longer in your brutal home, Master Falshenaya. I would counsel you to learn the ways of civility if you plan on staying among civilization."[/sblock]



jbear said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh ... that was mean, JK! I wanted to give that to Gabbiano, snif sniff.




        *GM:*  sorry 'bout that, jbear.     



> "And yet, these deeds pale in worth aside the great joy we have brought to Signor Gabbiano with the return of his soul and his pride, the jewel that will allow him to rise in power once more and wipe the smirks from his sneering rivals who have until now enjoyed his fall from grace. Isn't that so, Signor Gabbiano?"




Relic's words bring Gabbiano out of his reverie. He looks up from the wand with a start, and now he, like his attendant before him, blushes. He quickly stows the wand within his coat, buttoning the coat securely. He clears his throat loudly, then smiles widely, if nervously.

"You have certainly done my house an admirable service," he says with a slight bow of his head. As Relic makes it clear he isn't interested in trying to lay claim to the wand, Gabbiano seems to relax slightly. He gestures to the small house, offering it to the party to search and pillage as they see fit.

As Relic trots about the grounds collecting collars from the slaughtered wolfhounds, Quioan takes the lead in the house, carefully pushing open the painted purple door to the small house and stepping inside. After a tense few moments as he braces for another animal attack, it becomes apparent none are coming. The elf slings his bow back onto his back and searches in earnest. 

However profitable Caan seemed to claim his scam was, the interior of his house doesn't seem to bear that out. There are crude, hand-made furnishings and no appreciable decoration. In a small desk, however, Quioan does find a stack of papers. Duplicate deeds, each made out and apparently bearing official seals. All describing the house Quioan stands in. The papers are held down by a large ring of keys, all apparently identical to each other. Quioan reaches into is backpack and produces the keys Ryall and Roug gave into his safe-keeping, and confirms that they, too, match the collection of keys in the house.

Having found nothing of more of mundane value, Quioan invokes his arcane sight. He's astonished to see the room bathed in a magical glow, and starts to wonder at what magic an entire house might contain when he realizes the house isn't the source of the aura. Rather, the room is bathed in the cast-off of an aura streaming in the windows from outside. As the elven archer moves to look outdoors, his arcane senses are nearly overwhelmed. The wand in Gabbiano's coat burns with an aura of white-hot intensity, its brilliance covering half of the clearing. He's forced to turn away from the sight before he can be sure of its school, but a magic item this powerful might account for an aura lingering as long as the one he found on Roug's land.

As Quioan searches, Caan begins to stir. He wakes with a start, but his instant aggression turns to apprehension as he finds himself flanked by Parsons' men as well as the party members not inside the house.


----------



## Qik (Jul 23, 2011)

As Quioan collects himself in the wake of witnessing the wand's arcanic brilliance, he tells the others, including the commander, what he's found.  "Beyond that, however, there isn't much to get excited about inside the house...I guess the only question now is to whom does it belong?"  In the discussion that follows, Quioan makes sure to pat Daylily on the back, smiling at him at his ability to rile up the prissy elven attendant.  Beyond that, he waits relatively silently, curious to see what Caan is willing to admit to in light of this evidence.


----------



## jbear (Jul 23, 2011)

Relic picks up Caans bow and unslings the quiver from his shoulder. He offers it to Quioan.

"I imagine this is worth something to you, Master Scorchsong. Why don't you use your magic and keen eyesight to check our thief for anything of worth while Caan explains why he murdered the two farmers he robbed. And then perhaps Signor Gabbiano wishes to explain to Daylilly how he intends to reciprocate the evidently incredibly valuable  ...honour we have bestowed upon him today... And when he does so, might I remind you Signor Gabbiano, you stand in the presence of two apprentices of the Art and a seaborn elementalist. You can probably imagine what such an artifact might have done for our ... studies."


----------



## Qik (Jul 23, 2011)

Smiling at the old dog's jibe's Quioan accepts the bow and inspects it, then searches their prisoner for anything else of interest.









*OOC:*


I'll try detect magic as well, though I'm not sure I'll be able to see anything with the wand o' magical radiance.


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2011)

Daylily is speechless for a moment, then laughs heartily, slapping his thigh.  "Ha!  I am surprise to find rage of the Stonefather in the womans of these land.  Maybe there is hope for you eastern peoples after alls."

While everything else is going on, Daylily wanders into the house briefly, to see what all this fuss has been about.  He is clearly unimpressed, and simply rolls his eyes at the silly things that civilized folk seem to care about.  He wanders back out not long afterwards, waiting for either Gabanyo or the beef willy to execute Caan and have done with it.









*OOC:*


Quick Perception check.  Feel free to knock off any appropriate modifiers, either due to his background or his disinterest.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

*GM:*  Qik: "wand o' magical radiance." Love it. 

Systole: Daylily doesn't find anything else of value in the house.     

Caan is studiously unresponsive until Relic picks up his bow, at which point he becomes positively livid.

"Keep you hands off my bow, you old fool, or I'll strangle you with the bowstring when I get out of here!" he yells. He appears ready to say more, but as the guards level their swords closer to his neck, he swallows further threats, though he glares daggers in Relic's direction.

"Your bow?" Umberto says. "That bow was gifted to you on appointment to our household. You kept that, this house, this plot of land, and a rather sizeable severance, Niam. You could have lived more than comfortably, if you hadn't been so inclined to ludicrous excess." Here the noble gestures to the blood-covered gold collars Relic holds. 

"I didn't want comfortable, you soft sod," Caan spits back. "I _had_ a grand standard of living, back before you went and ruined your house. I was gonna get back to that. Woulda been a lot closer, too, if it didn't take me so long to get that wand working each time."

Gabbiano tenses at the wand's repeated mention, and again as Relic brings attention to the artifact. His eyes seem to take in the audience, and he halts his exchange with the prisoner to respond to the party. By this point, careful to angle himself to try to block out as much of the artifact's aura as possible, Quioan has reinstated his mystic vision, and turns it to Niam Caan. There is a very faint aura of conjuration magics coming from a pocket in his cloak. Quioan believes it's of the healing subschool. But everything else on Caan appears to be mundane.

"Of course I'll do what I can to show you all our gratitude for your service to justice and my house. Finia, you have the funds, yes?"

The elven attendant nods, sparing Daylily only the briefest glare at his unexpected appreciation of her display of temper. She unshoulders her pack and drops it to the ground, where it jingles noticeably.

"Master Gabbiano feels that Niam Caan's actions have made forfeit his claim to any possessions. As previously agreed, you're free to take any of his gear which you find of use. Furthermore, my lord is prepared to buy any items for which you have no use at their purchase value."

Gabbiano interrupts here to add, "This would of course include Caan's gaudy choice in animal collars. I can't imagine you'd have much use for gold collars with my house's seal. I mean, they only make for odd questions, and we don't need those, do we?"

Caan opens his mouth to shout down the noble's gifting of his property, but Commander Parsons grabs the man by the throat.

"I work within the law, Caan. I want your judgement handed down by the Venzan courts for every other scofflaw to see, but I am still well within my rights to kill you now as a threat to a noble of the city. You speak again only when spoken to, or you never speak again. Understood?"

"Understood," the woodsman mutters, fuming silently.

Finia waits a moment, looking from Gabbiano to Caan to Parsons, making sure no one else is going to interrupt, before continuing:

"In addition, my lord is prepared to reward you with some 300 platinum pieces as a show of his undying gratitude." She raises an eyebrow as she looks to Relic. "One trusts such a reward would allow significant academic advancement?"

        *GM:*  FYI, the sum above includes your time-based gold, since we're nearing the end of things. I'll break all that down when we're done, but didn't want folks figuring time gold on top of that amount and then being disappointed.

At this point, I think it's all about whatever kind of wrap-up RP you're interested in, guys. If you have more interrogating you'd like to do of Caan, or questions you have for any of the other NPC's, have at. Caan's gear is as follows, and as Finia says, you're welcome to sell any of it to Gabbiano for the price of buying it. He'll also convert your gems and collars and whatnot into real money.  :

* Potion of cure light wounds (1)
* MW studded leather armor
* Masterwork composite longbow (str +1) with 19 arrows
* Scimitar
* Silent whistle


----------



## jbear (Jul 25, 2011)

"That sounds more than reasonable Commander. And we hope that not only Signor Gabbiano will remember us and our deeds this day, and hold us in good light in the future should we need a friend. And if you need help to resolve any other delicate mattersor hear from others in need, we pray that you think of us.

We would indeed also like to exchange these golden collars, as you say, they are of no use to us. And if you offer us the proper market value of these gems, we would also exchange them. 

May the Wind blow favourably for you Signor Gabbiano."


----------



## Systole (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Daylily would be sort of interested in the MW studded leather, but I'm going to take him down to Pearl and try to find some hide armor for him, so it's not a huge deal. I'll take the CLW potion if no one else wants, (and someone wants to explain what it does) but it's not a big deal there, either. Honestly, I find it hard to imagine he'd ever take the time to drink it.

Also, how do we handle use of consumables like the barbarian chew and the sling stone? Are there directions written down somewhere about that?








Daylily pokes at the suit of masterwork armor. "Hmm ... is talls for me." He scratches idly at the stained, grubby, and generally abused leather of his own suit, lost in thought. "Is not have proper seasoning, either. But that could be fix."

When the conversation turns to the gold collars, he remarks, "You city mans ... always you are acting strange for these yellow metals, but yellow metals does not making good blade, only good sling-stone."  He shakes his head, once again exasperated by the priorities of civilized folk.  "I am have many sling-stone already. Gabanyo can keeping the yellow metals."


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2011)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Also, how do we handle use of consumables like the barbarian chew and the sling stone? Are there directions written down somewhere about that?




        *GM:*  I've been trying to keep track myself. I have Quioan down 6 arrows, for example, though I managed to not note Daylily's used stone. Basically, you should just update your sheet with the proper amount. I'm not sure how tightly the judges are tracking finances, but it probably wouldn't hurt to add a note somewhere on the sheet that you used them. Either creating a new segment for buying / selling, or adding it to an existing field (level ups or finances). I don't think there's an official strategy for tracking that kind of thing.


----------



## Qik (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine on the gear - I'll probably just take the cash.  Beyond that, I'm probably ready to wind things down, maybe head back to the DWI to RP a bit until our next adventure.  I'd like to have a bit of time to work on level up before our next outing.  I'm probably going to create a "consumables" section on my sheet to keep track of things like arrows.







Thanking Signour Gabbiano for his compensatory generosity, Quioan begins to prepare for the walk back to Venza.  "One last question before we part, Caan - why did you see fit to kill Ryall and Roug?"


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2011)

Qik said:


> Thanking Signour Gabbiano for his compensatory generosity, Quioan begins to prepare for the walk back to Venza.  "One last question before we part, Caan - why did you see fit to kill Ryall and Roug?"




Caan sneers at Quioan. "They're dead, are they?" he says coyly. "Hm. Ran this scam on loads of pigeons, not any of the others is worse off than the money they lost. But then, a good bird knows better than to go hunting the snake who robbed its nest, doesn't it?"


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2011)

Feeling anger rise in his chest at the man's callousness, Quioan spit in the his face before he could even think on his actions.  "Laugh all you want, woodsman; be thankful the commander here got his hands on you before Daylily did.  Otherwise, you'd be no better off than your former pets."  Turning to the others, Quioan gestured towards Venza.  "Come on, all - let's go get ourselves a well-deserved pint at the Dunn Wright."


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2011)

Daylily chuckes, then slings his giant hammer over his shoulder. "When the bad spirits whisper to you for silly thing like purple house and yellow metals, you did not think that was being strange?" He snorts, not really expecting an answer. "You was having meat and furs enough for every person. But spirits tell you to wanting yellow metal, and so you catch-release, so birds was tasty meal for us, and wolf is soon being nice hats."

He wanders off after Quioan, leaving the whole sordid, civilized mess behind him. "If the bad spirit come to me and whisper for house and yellow metal and cloths and..." he pauses and shudders, "and _soap_, I think I am know better than to listening to them. A much stupid man is the hunter, I think."

He turns back to Relic and Kazanto. "Uyah! Elder Storyteller, Snake Daughter! Time for ale and frog licks, eh?" he says, holding up his small cage full of morose toad.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 26, 2011)

"Oh, frog licks! I'll want to try this..."

(Lost power over the weekend. Now I'm back to see it's all done...)


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, IVV!  I blame Relic and his bloody sleep spell.      

Caan sputters at the elven spit on his face. 

"This isn't over," he growls. 

"I daresay it is," Commander Parsons says. He nods to his men, who drag the imprisoned game warden off. To Gabbiano and the party members he adds, "Venzan justice isn't quite so swift as our mallet-wielding friend might like, but Caan's certainly not got anything pleasant in his future."

As Gabbiano again expresses his gratitude to the party, Finia transacts with the eager Relic, trading gold collars and gems for standard currency. Soon the old man is well-burdened with coin as well as Niam Caan's remaining gear, and he and the others leave Gabbiano and his attendant to deal with cleaning up the mess--which seems appropriate, given that his poor human resources choices seem to have been behind all the recent unpleasantness.

Far more quickly than when they had to sneak their way through it, the quartet find themselves exiting the former game preserve back onto the short road to Venza. A hawk shrieks high above them, but as the party tense and look skyward, the bird of prey simply glides on by, riding a thermal over the road and back into the forest in search of its next meal.

        *GM:*  And that, as they say, is that. Big Thanks to you guys for playing gineau pigs for my first attempt at DMing. Clearly it wasn't as challenging as my limited knowledge of CR would have indicated, but I hope you enjoyed yourselves in any event. 

I've got a final XP / Treasure post to do (if you guys don't want everything traded in for cash, speak up and make a firm claim now), and Qik had asked that I pull back the curtain re: the deaths of Ryall and Roug, so I'll do that as a follow up, as well. Feel free to ask any other questions and I'll do my best to answer anything I didn't manage to in-game, but other than that, good gaming with you all, and best of luck!


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2011)

*Murder's Mystery Revealed*

You were all right to note that that the deaths of Ryall and Roug were a big shift in the tone of the adventure. As my own jokes admitted, it was designed as a bit of a Scooby-Doo plot, where the villain's elaborate scheme probably cost more than he'd ever make with it.  While both men were meant to exit the adventure at the point when the party split from them (I didn't want you guys to have to spend every encounter worrying about their safety), my original proposal let them live happily ever after, with Gabbiano even covering their expenses to replace the lost house(s). Heck, I briefly toyed with having them share the house when all was said and done.

What changed was the adventure playing out in practice differently than it had in theory. Being new, I was doing a pretty straightforward matchup of treasure to encounter. The end result, as several characters noted, was that the party had found more than enough funds to replace the house a couple times over before you'd even left Roug's little plot of land. It was pretty clear to me that there was little motivation to continue beyond the fact that I could OOC tell you that there were more encounters and XP to be had. 

So then Relic and Daylily gave me a bit of inspiration. Relic suggested to both Ryall and Roug that the person behind this mess seemed to want to hurt them specifically, sending all these critters to attack. In context, he was suggesting that one or both of them might be 'in on it,' and trying to shake the truth out of them, but the suggestion that Caan would try to cover his tracks with lethal force wasn't out of character for him.

Then Daylily threw all that raw meat on the back of the Ryall's cart. I knew there was a wolf encounter coming up, and my first thought was: well, what if they stopped to eat first? That evolved to Caan deliberately sending the wolves to kill the men with the hope that the pig carcass would make it seem like a natural-but-unfortunate attack. It robbed Ryall and Roug of their happy ending, the poor sods, but I thought it fit into the logic of what had been building in-game and (I hoped) provided a new motivation for the party to endeavor to track down the house-stealer and finish the adventure.


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for pulling back the curtain, jk.  I actually think the change in tone, while surprising, worked; I think it was just the unfortunate correlation with your absence that made for a minor hiccup.  But all in all, I really enjoyed this adventure, and would love to run in another jkason adventure in the future!  Thanks for running it.

And everyone else, I really enjoyed the dynamic of the group, and am looking forward to adventuring with you all in the future.  From what I've gathered, Deuce Traveler might be starting an adventure for those of us who want to join in the near future.

Edit: Re: the challenge of encounters, I though the last one was a pretty good yardstick.  To a certain extent, there was some luck involved: for instance, I'm pretty sure Relic's sleep spell never failed, which wouldn't always be the case.


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2011)

Daylily will claim the MWK Studded and CLW potion, unless anyone else wants.  Seriously, step up and take them if you do, because I'm selling the MWK studded unless I blow the roll for a MWK hide shirt, and it's iffy that he'd actually use the potion.

Regarding CLs, those really were pretty appropriate.  You ran into a very balanced party.  We had buffs and heals (Kaz), buffs/DPS/scout (Q), controller/DPS (Relic), and DPS/meatshield (Daylily).  In particular, Relic's Color Spray and Sleep target Will, which is a tough save for most low-level stuff, and a 2Her is massively overpowered at low levels (especially with Enlarge Person, Bless, Charge, and/or Power Attack behind it).  And we had good recon on the final battle, which meant we could plan a complete blitz -- this always, ALWAYS favors the players.

Plus, the last encounter went pretty much according to plan and the dice were mostly on our side.  Daylily plowed through the dogs, leaving Caan open for Relic's Sleep spell (and he had the arcane bond backup for a second try in case the first didn't go).  And we had Q in case Caan decided to run or duck into concealment and start sniping.  I was pretty happy with the challenge level -- it's always tough at first level, and better to error on the side of easy than TPK.


----------



## jkason (Jul 26, 2011)

*Experience Points*

w/ Hlaalin:

Hawk encounter: 540 xp
Boar encounter: 600 xp
Wolf / weasel encounter: 1000 xp

Total: 2140 xp
_per PC (5 PCs): 428 xp_

After Hlaalin:

Final encounter (4 dogs + Niam Caan): 1140 xp
_per PC (4 PCs): 285_

_Total encounter xp per PC (final 4): 713_

_Time-based XP per PC (7xp x 77 days): 539 xp_

*Total XP per PC (final 4): 1252*

Bollocks. A week longer and I could have gotten you to 2nd level. I'm blaming Relic's sleep spell again. 

*Treasure*

w/Hlaalin:

Hawk encounter: 4 gems @ 100gp each: 400gp
Boar encounter: 8 gems @ 100gp each: 800gp
Wolf / Weasel encounter: Gold collar: 200gp

Total: 1400gp
_per PC (5 PCs): 280gp_

After Hlaalin:

4 gold collars @ 100gp each: 400gp
MW studded leather armor: 175gp
MW composite longbow (+1 Str): 500 gp
Arrows: 1gp
Scimitar: 15gp
Silent whistle: 9 sp
Potion CLW: 50 gp
Gabbiano reward (base w/o time gold): 1200gp, 1 sp (just to even out the math  )

Total: 2,342 gp
_per PC (4 PCs): 585gp , 5sp_ 

_Time gold (6gp x 77 days): 462 gp per PC_

*Total gold per PC (final 4): 1327gp, 5sp*

The treasure split above assumes you guys cashed in everything. If anyone decides to keep a piece of Caan's gear, I think you only have to reduce your own gold by the cost of the item. The others are then effectively splitting 3/4 of the cost in gold from you, so their splits don't change. I'll leave that stuff up to you guys to hash out. Meanwhile, I'm gonna go see if I can't get me some DM credits.


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2011)

Bollocks, indeed.  Wonder if we could get someone to run a tiny one-shot just to level us?  Maybe whoever runs our next adventure can add a little encounter at the beginning.


----------



## Systole (Jul 26, 2011)

1102.5g for Daylily
MWK Studded Leather (175)
CLW potion (50)

Last call for either of those.


----------



## jbear (Jul 26, 2011)

Cheers for everything JK, I enjoyed it. I'll be looking forward to playing in one of your adventures again. Good cool on twisting the plot. 

As for my sleep spell ... ha, it will NEVER faillllllllll!!!!!!! 

Rats on not making it to 2nd lvl!

What was that about  another adventure Quik? If you here anything PM me please, life is about to get crazy for me over the next couple of weeks as I'm moving with my wife and kids back home to New Zealand from Spain. I doubt I'm going to be able to be checking in on the Dunnwright so often but I'll easily see a PM. 

Anyway, thanks guys! Look forward to foiling more dastardly plots with you pesky kids!


----------



## Qik (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with the move, jbear.  I recently moved from the UK back to the US, and that was (and continues to be) a pain - I hope yours goes as smoothly as could be hoped!  It seems like there'll be an adventure coming our way soon enough, so I'll PM you once I have word on it.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I'll burn a DMC point to get Kazanto over that hurdle. Then she'll _actually have fire_. 

You did a fine job, jkason! GMing isn't an easy job, and it takes a certain balance of planning and going with the flow (i.e. winging it). Be proud, you performed well here.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

Numbers look good, jkason.  Congrats on a successful run!

77 days = 5.39 DMC.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys, for the kind words. I think it wasn't a disaster, which was largely all I was after. Probably be a while before I undertake DMing again, but probably good I've at least tried it once. 

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION], I just remembered that Daylily started out in a different adventure, and by my estimation spent 19 days (April 21 - May 10) as part of Howling Night.  You might be due time XP from that, though you'll probably want to ask the judges. I'm afraid it doesn't help Quioan or Relic, but Daylily and Kazanto would then both be 2nd level.


----------



## Systole (Jul 27, 2011)

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] I just assumed I wasn't.  Not a big deal either way, but thanks.


----------



## jkason (Jul 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Numbers look good, jkason.  Congrats on a successful run!
> 
> 77 days = 5.39 DMC.




Tried to xp you for this, but apparently I'm still not spreading the love enough. Thanks.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 27, 2011)

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]  Looks to me like Daylily had 18 interesting days in Howling Night and you certainly deserve the (admittedly small) amount of xp for your time there.

18 days at 7xp for a 1st level pc = 126 xp

Jkason, not a problem.


----------



## jbear (Jul 28, 2011)

Just thinking on the fairly miserable amount of xp both me and Qik are short to get to 2nd lvl and also wanting to clear up a doubt that i have about the rules of the system.

Under Pathfinder there is no bonus xp when PCs successfully complete a quest (Quest XP)?

Not even enough to bump us over to 2nd level?

Anyway, just a question and it's not even really a very big issue either way. I just suddenly remembered that when I played 3.5 computer games and such, PCs did gain XP from quests completed. Perhaps my memory is just fuzzy, and this feature may have been specific to computer games, and even if it weren't it may not have carried over to Pathfinder. And ... hehehe... even if it did the time XP could easily replace this quest xp.

 Seems like of talked myself out of my own suggestion!


----------



## jkason (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm afraid there's no quest reward mechanic that I know of. I would have assumed HolyMan would have mentioned it to me when he was approving the adventure if there was, though we could both be unaware of it. 

I really do feel bad that you guys are so close to your next level. If I'd done the XP calculations before I told you all it was over, I probably would have trumped up a verbal kerfuffle for you with Parsons or Caan, but I'd already sent you on your way before I realized it.  

I feel especially bad since the reason I entertained the notion to try DMing was because my own LPF character had finished an adventure just shy of leveling. I realized having some DM credits available might help me do what IVV just did for Kazanto, compensating for such unfortunate timing.

If it's any consolation, over in Living 4th Edition, I had a character finish an adventure literally *9* XP short of gaining a level, so I definitely feel your pain. 

It seems to me that most adventures, though, start with at least a few days of party introductioning / setup, so you might be able to petition your DM / adventure judge to allow for an early time xp award. It doesn't seem especially abusive a request to me.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jul 29, 2011)

Most LPF GMs will let you level after your first encounter, so you won't have to go without for very long.


----------



## jbear (Jul 29, 2011)

Alright, sweet. Good to know.


----------

